# The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To

## Narada

The Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash How-To

(now updated for 2.6.x kernel tree)

Post documentation, tips and tricks on this thread.

Post questions, problems and answers on the support thread.

Post topic related gentoo specific bugs on the bugs site.

Translation or Reproduction of Guide

If you want to translate or reproduce this guide there is no longer any need to seek permission as long as you follow the standard practices given below.Acknowledge the original author and link to his profile

Acknowledge the original guide and link to it

Mention that only this guide will be updated by the original author

Kindly send me a link via PM to any translation or reproduction once completed so I can link to itLatest Screenshot

Self Portrait (Kernel 2.6.7) (image / default config file)

2.4.X Patches

2.4.20 | Origin

2.4.21 | Origin

2.4.22 | Origin

2.4.24 | Origin

2.4.25 | Origin

2.4.26 | Origin - New!2.6.X Patches

2.6.0 | Origin

2.6.1 | Origin

2.6.2 | Origin

2.6.3 | Origin

2.6.4 | Origin

2.6.5 | Origin

2.6.6 | Origin

2.6.7 | Origin

2.6.8.1 | Origin - New!The author acknowledges and thanks the supplier(s) of all the above patches.

ObjectivesHigh resolution framebuffer (example)

High resolution bootsplash image (example)

Smaller fonts on framebuffer for greater area (example)

Greater choice of fonts for varied appearance

Personalising your bootsplash theme (example)

Taking screenshots of your framebuffer and bootsplash

Using multimedia apps and graphical browser on framebuffer

Personalising your grub splash screen image

Extending framebuffer and bootsplash to all 12 virtual terminalsBenefitsHigher resolution

Configurable and pretty appearance

Multimedia and graphical browser capability on VTs

Framebuffer will work on any kernel versionDrawbacksSlow scrolling of text output on VTs

Reduced or zero scroll back buffer

High resolution framebuffer & bootsplash!

Update portage tree.

```
emerge sync
```

Emerge media-gfx/bootsplash (graphical backgrounds for frame buffer consoles).

```
emerge bootsplash
```

Overwrite your old bootsplash configuration files.

```
etc-update
```

Check that the symbolic link /usr/src/linux is pointing to the kernel of your choice.

```
ls -l /usr/src/
```

Some kernels such as gentoo-sources, gaming-sources and xfs-sources already have the bootsplash patch built in.  Check whether your kernel supplies bootsplash and if it does not have it then patch the kernel as below.

```
ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2/bootsplash-0.6-r9.ebuild config
```

Or you can run the following command which takes an additional argument and executes the line above.

```
bootsplash_patch
```

Enter the kernel configuration.

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

For all kernel trees build these options directly into your kernel.  Do NOT make them modules and do not enable nvidia or ATi specific options.

For 2.6.x kernel tree enable the following options.

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        <*> Loopback device support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (4096) Default RAM disk size

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen

```

For 2.4.x kernel tree enable the following options.

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Block Devices ->

    [*] Loopback device support

    [*] RAM disk support

    (4096)   Default RAM disk size

    [*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Console Drivers ->

    [*] VGA text console

    [*] Video mode selection support

Console Drivers -> Frame-buffer support ->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*] VESA VGA graphics console

    [*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo

```

For any kernel do NOT enable the following options or else you risk bootsplash not working or framebuffer corruption when switching VTs.

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

            < >   nVidia Riva support  (do not enable!)

        Logo configuration  --->

            [ ] Bootup logo  (do not enable!)

```

If you have problems later disable the following option in kernel

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Character devices  --->

        < > /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)
```

And add the following line to your /etc/X11/XF86Config[-4] file.

```
Option          "NvAGP"         "1"
```

Compile your kernel as below for 2.6.x kernel.

```
make
```

Compile your kernel as below for 2.4.x kernel.

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

Install your kernel as below but do NOT unmount /boot and do NOT reboot until asked to later.

```

mount /boot

mv /boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage.old

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

If you get errors during kernel compilation or missing options during configuration do as below.

```
cd /usr/src/linux/

mv .config ~/kernel.config

make mrproper

mv ~/kernel.config .config

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

```

Assuming /boot is mounted set an image to appear during the boot process.

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg >> /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Or you can copy an already exisiting initrd image that is provided with the bootsplash package.

```
cp /usr/share/bootsplash/initrd-1280x1024 /boot/
```

Edit your /boot/grub/grub.conf file.  The example below has been provided for your convenience.  Here are the meanings of the various parameters.

video= goes on kernel line and controls display options such as ywrap and mtrr which speed up framebuffer scrollingvga= goes on kernel line and controls the resolution and colour depth of framebuffersplash= goes on kernel line and takes either 'silent' or 'verbose' but silent boots may not workinitrd= goes on a new line after kernel line and loads an image during the booting process.

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

# With framebuffer but without bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

# Without both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (-fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3
```

Here is a lilo.conf example configuration courtesy of ophidia.

```
image="/boot/bzImage" 

vga=0x31A 

root="/dev/hdb2" 

label="2.4.20-r4" 

read-only # read-only for checking 

append="hdc=ide-scsi video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr" 

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Note that in the above grub and lilo configuration examples the keyword 'vesafb' is applicable to 2.6.x kernels.  For 2.4.x kernels it should be changed to 'vesa'.

Here is a chart of kernel mode numbers for the 'vga=' boot parameter.

```
    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024

----+-------------------------------------

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307   

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319   

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A   

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B
```

If you want to find ALL video modes for use with the framebuffer look at this forum post for further information on how to find it yourself.

Look at the following reference files if you need more detailed information.

```
/usr/share/bootsplash/grub.conf.sample

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/svga.txt
```

Add bootsplash to the default run level so that it starts on every boot.

```
rc-update add bootsplash default
```

Reboot and bask in the glory of bootplash wonder.  To remind yourself of what kernel parameters you booted with do as below.

```
cat /proc/cmdline
```

Setting framebuffer without bootsplash!

To have a framebuffer only without bootsplash for greater area remove bootsplash from your default run level and reboot.

```
rc-update del bootsplash default
```

Remove or comment out this line from your chosen menu entry in grub.conf.

```
initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Smaller fonts on framebuffer for greater area!

Open /etc/rc.conf and change the following variable.

```
CONSOLEFONT="default8x9"
```

To see what other fonts are available for use look in the following location and add the name without the extension to /etc/rc.conf.

```
/usr/share/consolefonts
```

Extending consolefont, framebuffer and bootsplash to all 12 virtual terminals!

Open /etc/init.d/consolefont and change all instances of 

```
for x in 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
```

to

```
for x in `seq 1 12`
```

Open /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf and change the following variable as below.

```
BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"
```

For the above changes to take effect you can either reboot or restart the above init.d scripts as below. Voila!

```
/etc/init.d/consolefont restart

/etc/init.d/bootsplash restart
```

Personalising your bootsplash theme!

Create your own directory structure called 'personal'.

```
mkdir -p /etc/bootsplash/personal/images/

cp -r /etc/bootsplash/default/config /etc/bootsplash/personal/
```

Change the symbolic link for the default theme.

```
rm /etc/bootsplash/default

ln -s /etc/bootsplash/personal /etc/bootsplash/default
```

Open /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf and change as below.

```
BOOTSPLASH_THEME=personal
```

Copy images of your choice and of correct resolution and depth into /etc/bootsplash/personal/images/.  Make sure images have a resolution of 96x96 and not 300x300.  Note that this is not image size but rather 'pixels per inch'.  For more information look here.

Open /etc/bootsplash/personal/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg and change paths below to point to your images.

```
jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg
```

To have your image appear during boot add it to /boot otherwise omit this step.

```
mount /boot

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

Reboot, test and post feedback.Taking screenshots!

To use fbgrab emerge it as root and execute it as normal user on terminal 1.

```
emerge fbgrab

fbgrab ~/console.png
```

Personalising your grub splash image!

To change your grub splash image create an image then move it to /boot/grub.  As root do the following.

```
emerge gimp

wget http://dhruba.codewordt.co.uk/files/grub-image.scm -P ~

mv ~/grub-image.scm /usr/share/gimp/1.2/scripts/
```

Start gimp and open an image of your choice.  Right click on the image, select File, Grub Boot Image and save in your home directory.  A sample image is provided in instructions below for you to try.  Other images can be found here which is a very useful resource.

```
mount /boot

wget http://linux.tkdack.com/downloads/grub/powered-by.xpm.gz -P ~

mv ~powered-by.xpm.gz /boot/grub/
```

Modify /boot/grub/grub.conf to point to the new image.

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/gentoo-boot.xpm.gz
```

 To create images of the correct kind either follow the command line instructions at linux.tkdack.com duplicated below for convenience or use the gimp plugin.

```
convert -size 800x600 file.jpg -resize 640x480 -colors 15 -profile '*' file.xpm
```

```
gzip file.xpm
```

Feedback:  Since this thread is now split into two here's how to decide which thread to post on.  If you are asking questions about problems or are helping another user with problems then post on the support thread.  Remember to provide kernel name and version, contents of your grub.conf file and make, model and driver version of your graphics card.  Everthing else can be posted in this thread including comments on improving this guide or correcting mistakes which are both welcome!  Remember that if you have general problems unrelated to this guide then file bugs immediately so that hacks are no longer necessary and that problems are resolved officially for future users.

Latest news:  As you can tell by the number of times that this post has been edited the guide is undergoing continual overhaul as a result of feedback from users.  It is now much more concise and has recently been expanded to fit new content.  Look here for people who have it working: quikchaos, basquiat, mojo, danb, maw, Cappy!

Trivia: For trivia first emerge aalib, svgalib and DirectFB. Mplayer on framebuffer: Try 'emerge mplayer' and then 'mplayer -vo svga <filename>'. Have you managed to get mplayer working under framebuffer?  If so, post details! Graphical browser on framebuffer: (1) emerge links (2) chown root.root /usr/bin/links2 (3) chmod +s /usr/bin/links2 (4) links2 -g www.gentoo.org -driver directfb.  Other drivers are X, vesa, svgalib and fb.  Try them all and see what works best for you.  How did links go for you?

Still to come: Separate sections for framebuffer, bootsplash and grubsplash (done!); Extending to all 12 VTs (done!); Using your own themes with bootsplash (done!); Smaller fonts for greater area (done!); Binding a key for taking framebuffer screenshots; Modifying console fonts!  Bear with me - hugely busy atm!

Acknowledgements: devs: TaD, LiveWire; #gentoo: r2d2, Malketh, antifa, kote, Hayl, cybbe; beejay; forums: quikchaos, aardvark, allucid, tkdack; anubis2002; ophidia; other: HandyAndE, Tyrant.

----------

## quikchaos

Thanks for the updated How-To. I also think it was in need. 

I just wanted to say that the 2.4.20-gaming-r2 kernel already has the patch applied also.

Here is a link to my current bootsplash.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=256931#256931

----------

## linde002

Thank you so much man, i have been looking everywhere for this thing ever since i´ve installed gentoo on my laptop with the 1,4 rc4 livecd

-Robert

----------

## aardvark

Hmmm , you don't need the "nVidia riva support" in your kernel even if you have a nvidia graphicscard. Actually, when you use the closed source nvidia-drivers, you should only use the VESA fb driver, or else you might get into trouble.

----------

## Yinchie

Wow thanks for this excellent guide.

I got it working and it loooooooooooooooks sooo goood !

----------

## Yinchie

It works good for me.

Ermm I already said that  :Smile: 

```
yinchie@celeronator (~) (pts/0) 

$ cat /proc/splash 

Splash screen v3.0.7-2003/03/10 (0x07, 1024x768): on
```

2 result screenshots:

http://www.relaxz.net/archives/vc-fb.png

http://www.relaxz.net/archives/vc-fb-2.png

I am using gentoo-sources-r3

My grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 15

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 [gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r3]

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-21april root=/dev/hda2 hdc=ide-scsi vga=0x317 video=vesa:1024x768@72

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

title=Gentoo Linux Old [backup working kernel]

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage-16april root=/dev/hda2
```

Last edited by Yinchie on Mon Apr 21, 2003 7:24 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## BWW

I got mine to work, using the gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2 kernel and patching and recompiling the kernel per your instructions.  Like some others, after rebooting and doing "cat /proc/splash", splash was nowhere to be found.  I had to first edit grub.conf by adding just the "vga=0x317 video=vesa:1280x1024@72" line as shown below in my grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi vga=0x317 video=vesa:1280x1024@72

I left off the "initrd=/initrd-1280x1024" line as grub would not boot yet with it. After rebooting again, doing "cat /proc/splash" finally found splash, and I was able to follow the rest of your process, editing grub.conf again (be sure to mount /boot first!) to add the  "initrd=/initrd-1280x1024" line on the end and *hoowah* I had the splash screens.  I just installed the newest Gentoo Linux 1.4_rc4 over the weekend, after playing around with some other distros for a few months, and I believe I'll just hang on to this one.  Congrats on a fine tutorial, it really polishes up Gentoo.

----------

## irasnyd

 *BWW wrote:*   

> I got mine to work, using the gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r2 kernel and patching and recompiling the kernel per your instructions.  Like some others, after rebooting and doing "cat /proc/splash", splash was nowhere to be found.  I had to first edit grub.conf by adding just the "vga=0x317 video=vesa:1280x1024@72" line as shown below in my grub.conf:
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

This also allowed my  /proc/splash to work.  Thanks!!!!!

My Boot Line:

```

title=Gentoo Linux FB

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 vga=0x317 video=vesa:1024x768@72

```

----------

## basquiat

Another successfull report can be filed...  :Wink: 

It's working like a charm, I put a screenshot on http://www.basquiat.de/gallery/album08/aab. 

I'm using a Sony VAIO GRX notebook with an integrated ATI 7500 Radeon Mobility card. Kernelversion is 2.4.20-xfs-r3, grub's menu.lst looks like this:

```
title=Gentoo 1.4 GNU/Linux 2.4.20-xfs-r3

root (hd0,5)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda8 hdc=ide-scsi vga=0x31A video=vesa:1280x1024@60

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

So thanks for this great HOW-TO.

Regards,

Jens

-- 

"If you want to travel around the world and be invited to speak at a lot

of different places, just write a Unix operating system."

(By Linus Torvalds)Last edited by basquiat on Sat May 29, 2004 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mojo

i got it work with the wolk-sources. i am using the 2.4.20-rc2 version (the newer version won't compile on my machine).

when i applied the bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff the second and third hunk in /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/Config.in was not updated correctly, or better: the automatical patch failed when it updates this parts. but it is no problem to edit the bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff and the Config.in and patch the Config.in by comparing the two files manually. then you can search the parts that weren't modified automatically in the Config.in and update them by yourself. Then you can follow the instructions that were given in the beginning.

This is my grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda6 vga=0x317 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768@72

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

when you use vga=0x318 it won't work (for me maybe), because you will see the wolk-sources logo in the beginning not the bootsplash screen (what makes me wonder because it wasn't compiled in (so maybe it is standard and activated).  

I get this also sometimes when i use vga=0x317 but when it exports the bootsplash to other consoles the bootsplash got activated and the screen changed to my favorite screen .

i dunno why it behaves this way but well it works   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psiXaos

Coool... My windozer work-pals just amazed with that  :Smile: 

----------

## basquiat

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yea, there is if you are using bootsplash version .5 or greater  I just noticed that version .6 is out....will have to see if the progress bar works now 

 

Apparently not, as I tried 0.6 with "splash=silent" and the Gentoo "Silent Splashscreen" showed up, but the area where the bar should progress stayed blank during the whole boot process, not showing any changes. Also all other consoles seem to be "blocked", not showing the normal splash screen after bootup, but the silent one, without any prompt.

Regards,

basquiat

-- 

<@Logan> I spent a minute looking at my own code by accident.

<@Logan> I was thinking "What the hell is this guy doing?"

 -- IRC Quote Database

----------

## allucid

works fine for me with ck6. and it does not work with any 2.5.x kernels. if you can patch the kernel successfully, than chances are it works with that kernel. the only kernel's i can verify that it does _not_ work with are WOLK and 2.5.x kernels.

----------

## allucid

 *Narada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Problems: Problems with silent splash screen and progress bar?  Read on: I've just spoken to LiveWire (dev) on #gentoo and learnt that silent splash tends not to work with kernels based on ck.  Wolk-sources was recommended instead.  Allucid would be an exception to both pieces of advice!  Also, the progress bar on the silent splash screen won't yet work with Gentoo since it uses the init system and the gentoo scripts are not suited for this feature as yet.  I guess we have to give it time.
> 
> 

 

hehe. to clarify bootsplash 0.5 does not work with linux-2.4.20-wolk4.0s-rc4 and does work with ck4 and ck6. i have not tried bootsplash 0.6 yet and i have never used silent splash (and never will  :Smile:  ) so i can't comment on that.

----------

## allucid

```

 *

 * Patching the kernel in /usr/src/linux ...

 *

patching file drivers/char/console.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 3025 (offset 18 lines).

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 262 with fuzz 2 (offset 23 lines).

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file drivers/video/Config.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 338 (offset 116 lines).

Hunk #2 FAILED at 456.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 475.

2 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Config.in.rej

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #2 succeeded at 152 (offset 5 lines).

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 79 (offset 3 lines).

Hunk #3 succeeded at 497 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #5 succeeded at 559 (offset 1 line).

Hunk #7 succeeded at 793 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #9 succeeded at 1449 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #11 succeeded at 1585 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #12 succeeded at 1655 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #13 succeeded at 1690 (offset 2 lines).

Hunk #14 succeeded at 1890 (offset 9 lines).

Hunk #15 succeeded at 2320 (offset 4 lines).

Hunk #16 succeeded at 2589 (offset 9 lines).

patching file include/video/fbcon.h

patching file kernel/panic.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 253 (offset 178 lines).

Hunk #2 succeeded at 102 with fuzz 2.

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6 failed.

!!! Function pkg_config, Line 108, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

bootsplash 0.6 doesn't work with wolk either. i did a fresh emerge of wolk-sources just to make sure. maybe it will work if manually patched? i may try this later...

----------

## Bangz

There is a fault in the guide.

In step 8, you say to reboot.  Except, it is not until step 12 where you actually copy the bootsplash into /initrd ...

----------

## Narada

 *Bangz wrote:*   

> There is a fault in the guide.  In step 8, you say to reboot.  Except, it is not until step 12 where you actually copy the bootsplash into /initrd

 

Thank you for pointing this out.  It has now been fixed.  Please post if you can think of further corrections or improvements.  The guide is constantly being overhauled in response to feedback and problems noted in irc and here.  Step numbering has also changed as the guide is now much shorter but hopefully that won't cause any problems.

----------

## mikki

Hey, now I have really nice ttys! (pseudo-ttys?)

A couple of notes on the instructions - I was messed up for quite awhile because I had enabled both vesa and tdfxfb console fbs. Nope. Not only did the tdfx not work, but even having it as fb1 broke things. The nice screen would come up for a second, then fracture into splinters when the second frame buffer initialized.

The second thing is just a nit. You refer to the example config file to use as /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/... in one place and /etc/bootsplash/default/... in another. I finally looked and saw that one was a like to the other, but if you are editing anyway...

Muchos Gracias Amigo(s)! Now I can walk proudly past my SuSE-snobbing friends!

----------

## nempo

Can anyone take a look at http://www.bootsplash.org/user.html and then provide us with a patch or instructions on how to implement these changes (more specifically the progress bar). Some help might come from this thread.

I don't know bash so I can't work on this myself.

----------

## Narada

 *mikki wrote:*   

> The second thing is just a nit. You refer to the example config file to use as /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/... in one place and /etc/bootsplash/default/... in another. I finally looked and saw that one was a like to the other, but if you are editing anyway.

 

That's a good point.  I've amended the guide to be consistent (using default rather than gentoo) which is always good although I'll leave the image locations in bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg untouched.  What are you referring to when you say tdfxb or tdfx?  Glad you got it working and are happy with it.

----------

## Narada

 *nelz wrote:*   

> Thanks for the HOWTO. It all worked as it was supposed to until I added splash=silent to the kernel line in GRUB. This made absolutely no difference. I still get the splash images, but I also still get the boot messages.

 

The splash= option does not work with most kernels at the moment and progress bar is not supported by the gentoo init scripts as yet.  I have added a note in the guide now to say so early on.  If you wish to have a silent splash screen without a progress bar speak to 'basquiat' on this thread about what kernel he is using.  He has this working according to his earlier message.

----------

## mojo

so as i wrote IT IS possible to patch the wolk-kernel. you only have to patch ONE config file manually. but so far it seems that this is too hard for some people without any help. 

so let me guide you:  :Cool: 

first apply the patch to the wolk-kernel. 

Second you have to edit the file the two hunks failed:

nano -w /usr/src/linux/driver/video/Config.in

(the first hunk was successful so i will tell you to update the two faults):

you have to search for THIS line:

 "$CONFIG_FB_SIS" = "y" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SA1100" = "y" -o

three lines later there is a line that looks like:

define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 y <- this line you must delete

instead you add:

if [ "$CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16" != "m" ]; then

define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 y

fi

so the first problem is solved.

now to solve the other fault you have to search for this line (THIS LINE COMES AFTER THE FIRST SO THERE IS NO NEED TO GO TO THE BEGINNING OF THE FILE):

"$CONFIG_FB_SA1100" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_RADEON" = "m" -o

three lines later this line appears:

define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 m <- delete this line

and then you add:

if [ "$CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16" != "y" ]; then

define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 m

fi

So now you are ready  :Surprised:  . You can follow the first post (the guide) and configure your kernel and so on   :Shocked: . 

I tried this with the wolk_rc2 and the wolk_rc5_final (wich is not currently in the portage). So i think this will work too with the other wolk-kernel versions.

----------

## chr1z

60hz makes my eyes bleed

someone must fix this soon   :Smile: 

----------

## allucid

 *mojo wrote:*   

> so as i wrote IT IS possible to patch the wolk-kernel. you only have to patch ONE config file manually. but so far it seems that this is too hard for some people without any help. 
> 
> 

 

hehe, you must be referring to me.  :Wink: 

thx for the info! i am working on setting the refresh rate for my getty's and seeing if i can get the bootsplash patch to work with radeonfb, haven't gotten  around to messing with wolk and trying to patch it manually (i just tried the ebuild) but you saved me the trouble, thx again.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lockup

nice howto, i have a little suggestion on something that could be added to it though...

the part about how to create your own bootsplash image(the grub one is there but youre missing the framebuffer background one)

maybe a small little part about how to change console fonts would be nice too  :Smile: 

thanks

----------

## darth

For all those people who couldn't get /proc/splash, I had the same problem at first then it dawned on me somehow to check if I am actually setting the right mode. And I wasn't!?

I checked this by doing:

```

[18:17](darth@dagobah): dmesg| grep vesa                                                                                                                  

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0800000, size 32768k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=2048, pages=0

...

```

Then I saw the "x32" and I said WTF? (really loud) So I looked at the mode table again *closely* and when I realized what I did I slapped my self on the forehead and put in 0x317 which gave me what I needed:

```

[18:17](darth@dagobah): dmesg| grep vesa                                                                                                                  

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0800000, size 32768k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=0

...

```

And the splash loaded...

In my haste to get the glorious bootsplash I incorrectly managed to see 16M as 16 bit (instead of 16 Million colors), duh?

It all works properly at 16 BIT so check if that might be your problem too! Bootsplash does not currently work at 32 bit yet so it will never load if you are at 32, or 8, or 24.

Cheers!

-D

PS - This was all done with gentoo-sources r3 which is already patched so all I had to do was emerge bootsplash, create the initrd and add it to the boot sequence.

----------

## mojo

when you are interested in a working progressbar keep an eye on this topic and its posts:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=47612

maybe they will soon have a solution for the problem   :Smile: 

----------

## katharsis

Well, you wanted screenshots, here's mine:

http://www.geoshock.com/console.png

Thanks for the help  :Smile: 

----------

## simcop2387

 *darth wrote:*   

> For all those people who couldn't get /proc/splash, I had the same problem at first then it dawned on me somehow to check if I am actually setting the right mode. And I wasn't!?
> 
> ...
> 
> It all works properly at 16 BIT so check if that might be your problem too! Bootsplash does not currently work at 32 bit yet so it will never load if you are at 32, or 8, or 24.
> ...

 

THANK YOU i've been trying to figure this out myself, never realized that it doesn't work at 16 bit, i'll have to go and patch everything up so that it'll work at 32bit eventually, if i can figure it out that is....

----------

## mojo

So guys this is for everyone who wants to have a progressbar at boottime

D-e-e wrote:

```

I added the following into the function eend in the file /sbin/functions.sh.

Code:

if [ "${BOOT}" = "yes" ] && [ -z "${EBUILD}" -a -w /proc/splash ] && [ -s /dev/shm/ ]

    then

        if ! [ -e /dev/shm/progress_bar_counter ] ; then echo 0 > /dev/shm/progress_bar_counter ; fi

        NEW_VALUE=$(( `cat /dev/shm/progress_bar_counter` + 2849 ))

        echo "$NEW_VALUE" > /dev/shm/progress_bar_counter

        echo "show $NEW_VALUE" > /proc/splash

fi

Place the above code at the begining of the eend(){} function, so that it executes before the rest of the function does.

I came up with the number "2849" by adding the number of scripts that were called after the shared memory (/dev/shm) was mounted, added one to that number, and divided 65536 by it. Eg. 65536/(number_of_scripts + 1).

With this additon the progress bar animates smoothly without any hitches. Must have the following code in your fstab to mount /dev/shm

Code:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults               0 0

This code will only move the progress bar during BOOT. 

```

you must do one change to the bootsplash init script to export the correct bootslpash image to console 2-5 and not the silent bootsplash:

```

you will find in the start subsection in /etc/init.d/bootsplash this line:

 /sbin/splash -s -u $TTY /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-$(/sbin/fbresolution).cfg

you have only to add a "-n" (without the "") after $TTY:

/sbin/splash -s -u $TTY -n /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-$(/sbin/fbresolution).cfg

```

----------

## bcore

fyi: The code in step #10 of the instructions has a typo (bootplash instead of bootsplash)

 :Smile: 

----------

## danb

here is a little visual inspiration from last xmas break when i was playing around with framebuffer a bit:

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb1.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb2.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb3.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb4.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb5.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb6.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb7.png

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/screenshots/fb8.png

to achieve the cool feathered dark box thing, i used the gimp to create a completely black image and a simple mask (the cool feathered box thing), and then used composite (from imagemagick) in combination with an image of my choice to apply the blackness to the chosen image, masked through the mask

if you want to play with the idea:

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/splash/black.bmp

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/splash/mask.bmp

http://www.cs.utexas.edu/~danb/splash/create

enjoy  :Smile: 

...and dont be an ass; leave my aim friends alone  :Razz: Last edited by danb on Thu May 13, 2004 8:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## maw

I've got it working, now I can see I'm going to spend hours and hours looking for the perfect splash image to use. Lovely!

Actually, this was fairly painless, the painful part of my latest kernel modifications was that ACPI breaks networking in 2.4.20 for some reason. I'm sure it was fine in 2.4.19... ah well.

Excellent instructions.

----------

## scocou

Works great! I might add that scroll-back buffering DOES work <shift+PgUp> as expected (not to be contrary  :Wink:  ). I think links looks beautiful using the fb driver, as well as lynx on the console... here's a few pics; http://members.shaw.ca/sbc/pics

----------

## jondkent

Got it working fine with the latest XFS kernel, no patching required either for that kernel btw  :Very Happy: 

grub config is:

```
kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda4 video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768 vga=0x317
```

Gonna play around with frame buffer apps when I get a minute

Cheers for the howto

----------

## moonclimber

I am using lilo not grub, and I config my lilo.conf like this:

vga=0x317

image=/boot/my_kernel

append="video=vesa:1024x768@85"

.....

But  in console mode , it seems useless for screen  refreshing    :Sad: 

----------

## maw

Got me a screenshot (not guaranteed to stay up for very long)

http://www.alledora.co.uk/images/fb0.jpg

Picture's from when I was playing with my camera in the park the other day.

----------

## zenzei

 *Narada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Trivia: Mplayer on framebuffer: Try 'emerge mplayer' and then 'mplayer -vo svga <filename>'. Have you managed to get mplayer working under framebuffer?  If so, post details! 

 

Lo all!

I use mplayer on my fbdev without any problems, and it looks very well! I use it on my laptop to watch movies, so the 60Hz problem isnt important for my LCD.

This is my commandline

```
mplayer -ao alsa9 -sws 2 -autoq 100 -vo fbdev -zoom -fs -vop scale -xy 1024 some_video_file.avi 
```

important parameters: 

-ao _whatever_your_sound_device_is(try help) and -vo fbdev

the rest is just for scaling fullscreen with good quality.

Ah! If possible (beware: doesnt work with bootsplash!) set your fb to 24bits, for better colors whenever you are watching a movie. (vga=792 for 1024x768x24bits)

My USE flags for my mplayer are:

[ebuild   R  ] media-video/mplayer-0.90_rc5  +dga +oss +jpeg -3dfx +sse -matrox +sdl +X +svga +ggi +oggvorbis +3dnow +aalib +gnome +xv +opengl +truetype +dvd +gtk +gif +esd +fbcon +encode +alsa +directfb +arts

you probably only need the fbcon directfb and your_sound_device flags for it to work. (plus anything you want - sse and 3dnow are nice for speeding up!)

Also, take note that I'm using 2.5.68 (tried and worked with 66-67 also); the latest kernels (2.5.XX, specially the 66,67,6 :Cool:  have a LOT of updates in the framebuffer area (check kernel.org changelogs); right now I can switch X to fbdev to X to fbdev+mplayer, fbdev+links, etc etc without any glitch. (and my external monitor is autodetected) - no luck with refresh rates yet though.

Greetings

Martin.

----------

## iwasbiggs

Working in relatively minimal time. Thank you Neko K for that bugzilla link!! Without it I wouldn't have figured out the framebuffer problem!

No progress bar, but no big deal!

1 gig+ ram

msi geforce 4200ti

vanilla 2.40.20

----------

## TheEternalVortex

I finally had time to play around with it  :Smile: , and I think it's not too bad at all.

----------

## FormerSlacker

Great article Narada! Followed it and low and behold, it works. I'm using kernel 2.4.20-gaming-r2.

Here are some screens of my configuration here and here.

Just one quirk, you list the command to create the initrd file as:

```

/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

However, in your example grub.conf file, you give the root path for the initrd file. 

```

initrd=/initrd-1280x1024 
```

But following your splash example, it should be...

```

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024 

```

I had some problems myself until I added boot, then it all magicly worked  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jimbow

It all depends on whether or not /boot is on a separate partition (and whether it was mounted when initrd was created  :Smile:  ).

----------

## FormerSlacker

 *Jimbow wrote:*   

> It all depends on whether or not /boot is on a separate partition (and whether it was mounted when initrd was created  ).

 

Good point    :Surprised: 

----------

## coolvibe

This is indeed pretty cool...

Here's a dump of my console:

http://www.hackerheaven.org/screenshots/console.png

It's just the default 1024x786 config, supplied by the ebuild, I just replaced the image. Nothing fancy. I like this backdrop because it's nice and dark, and white text displays well on this.

----------

## scosol

Werx for me- on a Fujitsu P2040:

http://www.thedenofsin.org/projects/msg_1051852565/console.jpg/view

----------

## Jimbow

I had something funny happen with the splash program.   I was using it a lot to test out and edit bootsplash config files.   After a while it started sending output to the screen each time it was run.   I could not redirect this output to /dev/null, it seems it wasn't on stdout or stderr.   After a reboot (laptop), it went back to silent mode.

----------

## beejay

...you can't work with this flickering Picture.    :Embarassed: 

But no matter what - here is mine :

http://www.judas-merlau.de/benni/screenshots/fb.png

Just default, just a test.    :Wink: 

But Thanks Narada for this guide

----------

## moixa

And works very nice for me.

Kernel xfs-sources-r3 does have the patch already included too.

----------

## blscreen

It took me a while to get the point that this will  only work with a 16 bpp framebuffer. With other colordepths /proc/splash will not appear => no bootsplash.

It is possible to use a framebuffer driver for specific hardware and to get nice refreshrates like 75 Hz, but for some reasons this seems not to work with matroxfb and initrd. When I try to boot into a 16 bpp framebuffer + initrd, the boot process just stops after displaying the kernel comandline parameters.... strange

Without initrd everything is fine, I can set the picture after booting with splash.

----------

## uziel

Framebuffer erotica! Up and running in no time, kernel update was due anyway...

Thanks a lot for that howto!

Sincerely

Chris

----------

## Mustard007

Very great !!!

This howto have to be in Gentoo doc !

You make me happy man !!    :Very Happy: 

Thanks !

----------

## tecknojunky

worked at first attempt.  simply a grest howto.

1280x1024 on a el cheapo S3 Trio3d/2x with 8MB

thanks

----------

## moixa

I'm running framebuffer 1600x1200 (vga=838) on my Dell Inspiron 8200 with Nvidia GeForce4 440 go, xfs-source 2.4.20-r3 (already including the patches).

Made a nice (hope so  :Shocked:  ) config and some images.

Attached it to bug 20497.

----------

## IcedTerror

http://www.gentoophreak.distanthost.com/Intro.html

These are my screenshots

Just  Thought everyone would like to check them out

IT

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Cossins

Just thought that I'd post what problems I had to deal with to make this work:

- First of all, the command splash -s -n /path/to/cfg/file > /boot/initrd doesn't work for me - I have to use this:

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /path/to/cfg/file > /boot/initrd
```

- Then, every time you change images, remember to change /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf too, or it will switch back to the previous image some time on boot.

- If you intend to play video on the framebuffer, the following command works for me (with mplayer):

```
mplayer -vo svga:/dev/fb/0 movie.mpeg
```

Hope it helped out some poor souls...  :Wink: 

- Simon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

This is a great thread (obvious by all the action it is getting) but it has become far to large to be easily digested and used.  Also given the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum is only supposed to contain Documentation, Tips & Tricks without support related content I am locking this thread temporarily while I attempt to split out the support content into a new thread.  Once I have split out the support related questions into the new thread any new support related issues should be posted into the support related thread, any support related issues or questions posted into this thread will be split out into a new thread that will go into the duplicate threads forum.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## BonezTheGoon

The new thread for support related content has been created.  Please post support related content there and feel free to continue to post new Documentation, Tips & Tricks content here in this thread.

Gentoo Framebuffer, Bootsplash & Grubsplash - SUPPORT

I am unlocking this thread now that the split is completed.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## magnet

thanks again for this GREAT howto.

----------

## magnet

ok I got it working  :Smile: 

here is my screen shot : http://www.suidzer0.org/magnet/hamster.png

----------

## paranode

I also posted this in the support thread for this item.

After a little simple digging here: http://syslinux.zytor.com/faq.php

One can make their own custom syslinux bootdisk with the frambuffer console.  The guide can be followed, changing these things:

Get your syslinux bootdisk, mount it at /mnt/floppy.

Instead of this:

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768
```

Do this:

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /mnt/floppy/splash
```

Then create syslinux.cfg in /mnt/floppy with this line:

```
DEFAULT linux root=/dev/hda6 video=vesa:1024x768,ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 initrd=splash
```

Of course that's just a variation of these lines from the grub example:

```
kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A 

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

This is especially handy if you like framebuffer and want to use syslinux in some sort of dual boot environment where you can't or don't want to install grub or lilo.

Hope that's informative!

----------

## acid_kewpie

The original post asks to post about using mplayer on framebuffer, personally i found the best method is to use somethign such as

mplayer file-avi -vop scale=1024:-2 -vo fbdev

obviously changing 1024 for you screen width. According to their documentation you should be able to change the framebuffer mode automatically with -vm but i couldn't get any software to change the framebuffer mode... so that's probably my fault... 

hope this is useful

my bootsplash setup worked fine first time, besides a short sighted use of

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20

rather than the correct

initrd=(hd0,1)/initrd-2.4.20

due to a separate /boot...

----------

## Narada

Hi folks.  Please don't be concerned by forum etiquette.  The moderator will take care of posts that are duplicate or in the wrong place.  As far as getting multimedia using mplayer under framebuffer goes it is quite a moody and problematic feature to get working.  My machines have been quite unlucky with getting any video going under fb although I've had audio.  My advice is don't expect flawless picture quality and playback just yet and you won't be disappointed.  The best sources of mplayer help at this time that I can think of are the mplayer documentation post and another post on this thread specifically about mplayer on fb.  Have a look and I shall research this topic a more when I have time.  Good luck and please post findings!

----------

## Helena

Tip: The VESA framebuffer routine has an error which makes it useless on machines with 1 GB of more RAM. Fortunately a source patch is available as was pointed out by Niko_K and Narada. The patch is described in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19061. After replacing a certain code line in vesafb.c (to be found in /usr/src/linux/video/drivers/) and recompiling the kernel the error will be gone.

----------

## Khan

That's right, nothing like a little VM action.  :Twisted Evil: 

Here's my screenshot:

http://www.wislug.net/vmgentoo-fb+splash.png

Thank you for a truly outstanding HOW-TO. This really should be posted in the Documentation area in the "System Configuration" section. This is too cool a feature to have buried in a forum.

"Freedom of choice, is what you have...freedom from choice, is what you want" -Devo

----------

## BonezTheGoon

Due to the HUGE amount of people who still continue to post support related questions into this thread instead of the thread they should be I feel inclined to moddify the original post in this thread to reflect that support related questions go into the other thread.  Apparently no one reads my post in this thread found here.  I have split out (yet again) the support related content from this thread, anyone wanting support please post in one of the pre-existing support related threads for these issues.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Narada

 *BonezTheGoon wrote:*   

> Due to the HUGE amount of people who still continue to post support related questions into this thread instead of the thread they should be I feel inclined to moddify the original post in this thread to reflect that support related questions go into the other thread.

 

BonezTheGoon.  The original post already states very clearly in at least two places the splitting of the threads and even mentions how to decide which to post in.  I'm not sure why the posts continue to appear in the wrong place.  I can make the message in the original post a little more colourful if you like.

----------

## BonezTheGoon

 *Narada wrote:*   

> I can make the message in the original post a little more colourful if you like.

 

Well it's your thread here (and I love it) so do whatever you think is best.  I guess I got a little flustered earlier today.  I've cooled down a bit and realize that some times people just gloss over some details.  I'll just continue to do my best with cleaning out the support related content into the Duplicates Forum and then direct those people specifically to the correct threads.  I guess if the first post was edited to be HIGHLY specific about where to post it might even be offensive to readers who know better (but are also easily offended too I guess.)  You really just can't win for losing.  Anyway enough of my babble this is almost as bad as asking for support here!   :Smile: 

Thanks again Narada for a great Tip (meaning this whole thread!)

Regards,

BonezThe(CrankyForToday)Goon

----------

## ziekke

Originally after following the howto I was unable to boot with the splash enabled.

When booting I would get either an error message stating that "file not found" in regards to the initrd line. Either that or "Inconsistent Filesystem Type"

I am using ext2 for /boot and reiserfs for / so I believe this is what is causing the problem.

If you have / and /boot separated by different partitions, and/or different filesystem types then you will likely have seen this error.

My solution:

Rather than a grub.conf entry looking like: 

```
title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash) 

root=(hd0,0) 

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A 

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

I made mine look like:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (+fb +splash)

root (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd (hd0,0)/initrd-1280x1024

```

/dev/hda1 = (hd0,0) = /boot

/dev/hda3 = (hd0,3) = /

Hope this helps some people  :Smile: Last edited by ziekke on Sun Jun 08, 2003 5:03 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Fryguy

Has anybody tried to replace their browser by getting links working in this situation with graphics support so that pages are rendered basically like in mozilla and other gui browsers?

mplayer would work, links would work, whatever irc client, vim, gpm, random mp3 player, nAIM (ncurses aim), mutt and you have a complete desktop w/o X

----------

## Bangz

Hey guys, has there been any updates on this, giving us the ability to specifiy a particular refresh rate?

1280x1024 @ 60Hz isn't exactly eye pleasing.  I would love to run it at 85Hz instead  :Smile: 

----------

## mojo

ok i think everybody already know this page:

http://www.aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/screenshots.html

you can download the newest bootsplash-progressbar patch and too bootsplash-animations. 

to play this animations at boottime you need fbmngplay. this little tool you can download here: 

http://www.bootsplash.org/user.html

it is too part of the libmng package and the bootsplash package include this too.

But when you try to compile fbmngplay you get an error because libmng won't build the libmng-mini.a. and too i have no idea why.

 But you can modify the Makefile a little and fbmngplay will work  :Very Happy: 

in the fbmngplay directory you have to edit the Makefile with your favorite editor.

Then you have to replace this line:

```

LIBSS    = $(LIBDIR)/libmng-mini.a $(LIBDIR)/libz.a -lm

```

to

```

   LIBSS    = $(LIBDIR)/libmng.a $(LIBDIR)/libjpeg.a $(LIBDIR)/libz.a -lm

```

and do a make. then you have to copy fbmngplay to /bin

----------

## puggy

 *mikki wrote:*   

> Hey, now I have really nice ttys! (pseudo-ttys?)

 

hehe.  :Smile: 

Works on my ac-sources nicely.

----------

## thebiMbo

Thanks for the great post. I was searching exactly these infos, as a new linux user this community keeps me interested in this technology.

Kudos to you   :Wink: 

----------

## Narada

 *Fryguy wrote:*   

> Has anybody tried to replace their browser by getting links working in this situation with graphics support so that pages are rendered basically like in mozilla?

 

The trivia section on graphical browser links has been updated at the bottom of the original post.  Try it and see what works best for you.

----------

## dylix

just thought i would share this works with 2.4.21 vanilla.

----------

## linde002

And now for something completely different.

I would like to know if i am allowed to translate this to dutch and than place it on: forum.nedlinux.nl and wiki.nedlinux.nl and if so, who do i give credit to?

however there are some issues with licenses on wiki.nedlinux.nl so I have to ask you, are you ok with the editing of your howto? (you will be credited for your original work but after the first change a extra author (NedDocWiki) will be added).

btw: I have gotten Mplayer to work under FB, just use mplayer -vo fbdev [file] instead of svga, my screen shuts down if I use svga.

Hint: if you want something funny just download one of them stickmen movies and use -vo aa, this will give you some funny ascii stickfights.

-Robert

----------

## evilbadz

http://www.iDispatch.net/pwn.png

My little console  :Smile: 

----------

## medlor

Hello

If have modified the "bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff"

file needed to patch the kernel and produced one which

can be used for the new vanilla 2.4.21 kernel.

The diff can be found at 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23369 .

As a workaround until the package is updated in portage simple do:

instead of 

$ ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6/bootsplash-0.6.ebuild config 

do 

$ cd /usr/src/linuc

$ patch -p1 < path_and_filename_of_diff

All other steps are as mentioned.

Have fun

----------

## god8y

Hey,

I got the bootsplash working, it's very nice but when I try to go from my X server to console and back to X I can't get in X anymore. I have the latest updates, using the nvidia kernel and glx and gentoo-sources kernel. I hope someone can help me with this (I didn't had this before the bootsplash and then I already had svga framebuffer compiled in the kernel (so that aint it because there were some glitches with that i heard).

-SOLUTION-

Just don't try to be smart and dont add the tty7 in /etc/inittab because it 'locks' the shell to not go to your X server again I think.

-SCREENSHOT-Last edited by god8y on Wed Jun 25, 2003 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## christsong84

 *medlor wrote:*   

> Hello
> 
> If have modified the "bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff"
> 
> file needed to patch the kernel and produced one which
> ...

 

worked like a charm...thx!

----------

## SPo0n

 *linde002 wrote:*   

> And now for something completely different.
> 
> I would like to know if i am allowed to translate this to dutch and than place it on: forum.nedlinux.nl and wiki.nedlinux.nl and if so, who do i give credit to?
> 
> however there are some issues with licenses on wiki.nedlinux.nl so I have to ask you, are you ok with the editing of your howto? (you will be credited for your original work but after the first change a extra author (NedDocWiki) will be added).
> ...

 

I'm sure if you either linked here or copied it from here and linked as "english version" or something, and mentioned the authors name(s) there'd be no problems.

----------

## clumsyninja

thanks for the great how-to!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

my laptop is soooo purty is disabled xdm just so i would work in the shell more instead of X.

my windoze friends think i'm all 1337 now (little do they know!  :Embarassed:  )

i would post a screeny but it would look like about 12 other peoples that have already posted, so i will save the bandwidth  :Smile: 

cn

----------

## BonezTheGoon

For directions on how to use an existing initrd and append the bootsplash image please see this helpful post.

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## Malketh

Okay folks. Ran across an odd problem and just now got it fixed. If you happen to get an error 'while decompressing picture' make sure the jpeg you are using has a resolution of 96x96 as the first one I tried was 300x300.

IMPORTANT: The resolution above is NOT image size (e.g. 1024x768, 1280x1024, etc) but is instead pixels per inch (I think). In PhotoImpact this is under the Format->Resolution option. Can't find the same thing in Photoshop, and I don't have gimp running yet so that's the best I can do at the moment.

For those curious as to what images I tried using that had that 300x300 resolution they are the official Jedi Outcast wallpapers.Last edited by Malketh on Tue Jan 06, 2004 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mvc

Patch doesn't work for vanilla-sources 2.4.21:

```

 *

 * Patching the kernel in /usr/src/linux ...

 *

patching file drivers/char/console.c

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 251 (offset 12 lines).

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file drivers/video/Config.in

Hunk #1 succeeded at 229 (offset 7 lines).

Hunk #2 FAILED at 347.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 366.

2 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Config.in.rej

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

Hunk #2 succeeded at 152 (offset 5 lines).

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon.c

patching file include/video/fbcon.h

patching file kernel/panic.c

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function pkg_config, Line 108, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

----------

## mvc

ah, of course it doesn't work...

(from bootsplash-0.6-r1.ebuild)

```

pkg_config() {

        ewarn

        ewarn "Patching the kernel in /usr/src/linux ..."

        ewarn

        cd ${ROOT}/usr/src/linux

        patch -p1 < ${ROOT}/usr/share/${PN}/bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff || die         

        ewarn

        ewarn " ... complete."

```

----------

## glamdringlfo

What a great way to make my system even more awesome than it is...my roommate (who uses slack) is jealous.

Now it's just a matter of finding just the right image to use in the background.  Good thing there are plenty of threads devoted to that.

Keep up the good work.

Skal!

Glamdringlfo

----------

## dgrant

The howto didn't work the first time, but after doing it a second time, it worked.  It's awesome.  mplayer seems to work too, although only as root.

BTW, I think something should be added to the howto.  Instead of telling the user to move /boot/bzImage to /boot/bzImage.old, I think it is better to edit the /usr/src/linux/Makefile and add a suffix to it like "fb" or "splash".  And then when they move the bzImage to /boot they can call it bzImage-fb or whatever...  Then you just need to add a new entry to lilo or grub.  This method is more foolproof as it leaves the original configuration intact.

Also, you should probably mention for those users are a bit more noobish (and who may not have compiled a kernel in gentoo before), that they'll probably need to re-emerge nvidia-kernel after booting with the new kernel, if in fact they have an NVIDIA kernel.

Those are just 2 helpful tips which help users who don't know all the fine details.

----------

## Narada

Thanks dgrant.  I will incorporate your suggestions and n00b advice into the guide when I have some time. What exactly didn't work for you first time?

----------

## sprite

mine is working now too thanks to the 16m/16k screw up =) thanks~

----------

## Malice

For all those people complaining about their poor eyes after staring at a 60Hz screen, click your way over to this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570

Basically, a guy came up with a kernel patch that lets you run the vesa framebuffer at whatever refresh rate your monitor will handle.

My bootsplash looks real nice at 1280x1024@85Hz  :Smile: 

----------

## Krisserferson

Indeed this is a nice treat and I managed to get it working with the i810fb. Happy Happy Joy Joy...  :Smile: 

If you want to know how:

When already patched with the i810 framebuffer...

Alter /usr/share/bootsplash-X-X-X.diff

Add '-o "$CONFIG_FB_810" = "y"' after '"$CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC" = "y"'

Add '-o "$CONFIG_FB_810" = "m"' after '"$CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC" = "m"'

Now run the `ebuild /to/long/path/for.ebuild config`

Patch should work fine now.

When it comes to the kernel, apply the selections as previously stated, except for the VESA framebuffer. You can still enable 'accelerated drawing functions', but if you use that with your bootparams it won't work...

Do make sure that you have 'bpp=16' within the video append line. As I said earlier, 'accel' must NOT be in this perticular line!

----------

## aureq

Hello

I've enhanced the rc-script for bootsplash.

I've also requested this enhancement to the current maintainer

of boot slpash. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27682

Now you can have multiple config file for each tty :

Filename are :

```

bootsplash-1024x768.cfg (default for all tty)

bootsplash-tty12-1024x768.cfg (for tty12 only)

```

enjoy  :Wink: 

```

--- bootsplash  2003-08-18 10:26:02.000000000 +0200

+++ /etc/init.d/bootsplash      2003-09-01 05:44:10.000000000 +0200

@@ -29,9 +29,21 @@

                RESOLUTION=$(/sbin/fbresolution)

 

                # switch to a usable image on all consoles

-               for TTY in `seq 0 5`

+               for TTY in `seq 0 11`

                do

-                       /sbin/splash -s -u $TTY /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-${RESOLUTION}.cfg

+                       TTYF=$(($TTY+1));

+                       if [ $TTYF -eq 7 ]

+                       then

+                               continue;

+                       fi

+

+                       if [ -f /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-tty${TTYF}-${RESOLUTION}.cfg ]

+                       then

+                               /sbin/splash -s -u $TTY /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-tty${TTYF}-${RESOLUTION}.cfg

+

+                       else

+                               /sbin/splash -s -u $TTY /etc/bootsplash/${BOOTSPLASH_THEME}/config/bootsplash-${RESOLUTION}.cfg

+                       fi

                done

 

                eend $? "Failed to set frame buffer console images"

```

----------

## echo6

 *Krisserferson wrote:*   

> Indeed this is a nice treat and I managed to get it working with the i810fb. Happy Happy Joy Joy... 
> 
> 

 

It took me a while but I also managed to get it working with my Sony Vaio PCG-Fx101.

Which kernel did you use?   I used the vanilla kernel source 2.4.20 patched it with bootsplash followed by the i810fb-lite patch.   My grub.conf looks like this.

```
kernel (hd0,1)/boot/bzImage-2.4.20 root=/dev/hda4 video=i810fb:hsync1=31.5:hsync2=48.5:vsync1=50:vsync2=70:xres=1024:yres=768:mtrr:bpp=16
```

I found I got errors when trying to patch i810fb into the gentoo-r5, gentoo-r6 kernels and I couldn't get either to compile.   So I ended up getting the vanilla source and patching the bootsplash and i810fb into that.

----------

## darksides

WORKS WORKS!!!!

but i see the gentoo logo first at the top of the console, the it switch to framebuffer....WHY?

----------

## Narada

 *darksides wrote:*   

> WORKS WORKS!!!!but i see the gentoo logo first at the top of the console, the it switch to framebuffer....WHY?

 

If you are seeing a logo at top left of screen that means bootsplash is not working.  Make sure you have an option called 'Use splash screen instead of boot logo' in kernel and enable it.

----------

## daisho

...but it seems that nothing changes.

I've made the symbolic link and all which is in the tutorial.

Then I've wrote my own config and made the

```
/sbin/splash -s -f 'config-file' > /boot/initrd-1024x768
```

command and rebooted (grub was set before), now I've done this several times but I ALWAYS get the standard LiveCD pics!?!?  :Sad:   :Question: 

Pictures and paths are correct...what the hell is going on ?

----------

## azote

is there a patch that will work with the vanilla  2.4.22 kernel  ?

thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Narada

 *azote wrote:*   

> Is there a patch that will work with the vanilla  2.4.22 kernel  ?

 

No.  However, there is an unofficial patch for 2.4.21 which you can try with 2.4.22.  It may work depending upon how much change 2.4.22 has undergone.

----------

## MasterSeven

There is a patch for the 2.4.22 kernel

at this site : http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

look for the filename "patch-2.4.22-1050-bs.bz2 "

or simply for bootsplash.

(sorry no direct link, credits go to the author of the patch)

you have to edit the patch slightly.

its written for patching 2.4.22-ck1

just open your favorite editor and search/replace -ck1.

i compiled the 2.4.22 kernel from kernel.org

with it for splash support and it works for me.

----------

## Narada

 *MasterSeven wrote:*   

> There is a patch for the 2.4.22 kernel.

 

Thanks for that very useful information MasterSeven.  So it seems that unofficially we already have patches for both 2.4.21 and 2.4.22 (with a bit of work to -ck references).  I'll play around with that patch and see how it goes.  Since none of these patches for .21 and .22 are coming from bootsplash.org they cannot be called official but if they work then there's no problem I suppose.

----------

## kronon

is there a patch for a 2.6 kernel?

----------

## Narada

 *kronon wrote:*   

> is there a patch for a 2.6 kernel?

 

No.  I would like to point out to those people who have asked this question that it does not really make sense.  The 2.6 kernel is currently under heavy development and is in beta form.  Every half a day it gets overhauled and sometimes releases are made almost every day.  As a result, even if a patch were made for any particular release it would be invalid by the next version due to changing code.  Patches are usually only made for milestone releases and after the 2.6 kernel final release there may well be a patch written for it.

----------

## kronon

thnx for the reaction:)

----------

## R1cardo

Thanks to the author for this extremely well written and handy Howto  :Smile: 

My console is now fully bootsplashed and framebuffered  :Smile: 

----------

## MasterSeven

I got the progressbar working!

but not with the splash tool itself.

and not like described on bootsplash.org.

i hacked my rc initscript to acces and control

a program i extracted from the splash source files. : )

[img:f92bc1dc0b]http://www.diechecker.de/M7/progresssmall.png[/img:f92bc1dc0b]

whats the sense in that?

no distribution dependancy...

only file to be hacked is the rc script.

now i am able to display a progressbar anywhere

on the screen and the bar can have any form i want!

my bar looks a little like aqua-gel floating to the flower.

(big screenshot: http://www.diechecker.de/M7/progress21.png )

but you could modify it to go from bottom to upper screen

and so on if you got enough time.

i could write a how-to, if you are really interested in 

getting the same functionality.

----------

## mojo

write one   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Chickpea

 *mojo wrote:*   

> write one  

 

yea, write one

----------

## shiftzero

Yea, another vote for that HOWTO.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## asph

maybe you want to update, since it's posible to use bootsplash on 2.4.22 using ck patch

http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.4/2.4.22/2.4.22-ck2/split-out/patch-2.4.22-1050-bs.bz2

good manual  :Smile: 

----------

## Chickpea

 *siddhartha wrote:*   

> maybe you want to update, since it's posible to use bootsplash on 2.4.22 using ck patch
> 
> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.4/2.4.22/2.4.22-ck2/split-out/patch-2.4.22-1050-bs.bz2
> 
> good manual 

 

interesting.  Do you have to use ck sources for this patch or can you use the vanilla kernel or any other kernel with this patch.  

I am using ck-sources 2.4.20.  I had problems with the 2.4.22 kernel.  and I think it had problems with the bootsplash....or something cuz it would stop booting right at the beginning of boot process.

----------

## darksides

 *daisho wrote:*   

> ...but it seems that nothing changes.
> 
> I've made the symbolic link and all which is in the tutorial.
> 
> Then I've wrote my own config and made the
> ...

 

I cheched that in kernel, but at the top of the screen I see now the gentoo logo, and when it tries to load bootsplash images my pc freeze.

----------

## maxcow

 *Quote:*   

> i could write a how-to, if you are really interested in
> 
> getting the same functionality.

 

yes please!  :Smile: 

another vote for that how-to!

----------

## Darkon

Edit: Wrong forum :/ "This is not a support forum"

----------

## al

MasterSeven-I would love to read that How-To!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## darklich14

Oops. accidental copy

----------

## darklich14

I've successfully gotten the bootsplash to work with the default themes, but I can't seem to get my own to work. Here's what I've done AFTER I already got the defaults working for a 1024x768 bootsplash theme:

*Created an image

*Changed bit depth to both 24bpp and 8bpp

*Resized the image to 1024x768

*Created a new /etc/bootsplash/teamanomaly/images dir

*Put the 1024x768 pixel pictures in the dir

*Copied the config files from /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config to /etc/bootsplash/teamanomaly/config

*Edited the config file for the teamanomaly bootsplash-1024x768.cfg to point to the 8bpp image (for safety -- I was assuming that it would be more likely to work with an 8bpp image than a 24bpp image)

*Ran splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/teamanomaly/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/teamanomaly-init-rd-1024x768

*Edited my grub config to say "initrd=/boot/teamanomaly-init-rd-1024x768" below the kernel() line

*Rebooted

*Was Disappointed

*Repeated again with the 24bpp image and it still didn't work

If anyone knows of a good tutorial on how to do this, please refer me there. Also, if bootsplash is very picky about images and whatnot, how can I make sure that I'm doing exactly what I have to in order to get the image in the format bootsplash wants it?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!!

darklich14

----------

## nsahoo

 *Chickpea wrote:*   

>  *mojo wrote:*   write one   
> 
> yea, write one

 

yeh, write one   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nsahoo

Thanks for the detailed guide. Who needs X now  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Narada

A quick note to say that sys-kernel/gentoo-test-sources has been committed to ~arch portage.  This is a 2.4.22 based kernel with the entire  gentoo linux specific patchset applied to it.  You'll be glad to hear that this includes the 2.4.22 bootsplash patch.  Please test and report to an already existing thread on the gentoo-dev mailing list.

----------

## voidzero

I haven't read all posts so sorry if it's been said, but in my system using vga=0x31A does not work, simple as that, so I used decimal values:

vga=794

This makes my system load smoothly @ 1280x1024 too. I got it from some fb-doc, i believe in the kernel sources, Documentation directory.

What I was wondering about though, is it possible to run 1280x960? 1280x1024 is not 4:3 whilst 1280x960 is.

-Mark   :Cool: 

----------

## henryk

Moin,

I'm using a laptop screen that has 1400x1050 and didn't find any generic instructions to use other screen resolutions. So here they are, using my configuration as an example:

 Find out what modes your graphics card supports. There's a small tool called vbetest in sys-libs/lrmi that will display a list of supported modes. Look for the resolution you want and make sure to select the (5:6:5) one. This is the mode that's using 16 bit, so you avoid the problem with different depths that others on this topic wrote about.

I will use "[322] 1400x1050 (5:6:5)"

 Convert the mode number to hex. For me this will be 0x142.

 Add 0x200 to this number. In my case I get 0x342.

This is the mode number you can use on the kernel command line for the vga= value.

Next you will have to get a theme supporting this mode or modify an existing theme and configure everything as per the howto.  Actually, modifying an existing theme is the hardest part.

-- 

Henryk Plötz

Grüße aus Berlin

----------

## ACORN-FROM-HELL

How i got this to work with genkernel...

forgive the sketchiness...

i emerged bootsplash as defined in this topic, then...

i ran...

```

mount /boot

splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/splash.dat

```

then... I opened /etc/kernels/settings using nano and changed #BOOT_SPLASH_INITRD to...

```

#uncomment the following line and point to /boot/splash.dat

BOOT_SPLASH_INITRD="/boot/splash.dat"

```

then, i opened /usr/sbin/genkernel with nano and changed BOOTSPLASH to yes (on or near line 89, for me at least)

```

BOOTSPLASH="yes"

```

then that's about it...

next i ran...

```
genkernel --config
```

and I set my settings to those that were described in this topic, saved my kernel settings, and genkernel took care of the rest...

for my grub entry I used the initrd line as they described in the x86 install manual...

```

# Gentoo Linux

title=Gentoo Linux (1280x1024 64k +fb +splash) 

root=(hd0,0) 

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:1280x1024,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=(hd0,0)/initrd-2.4.20-gentoo-r7

```

hope this helps, if you need any help or just plain want to say "thanks" feel free to drop me a line...

es_anubis <at> cogeco.ca

----------

## Kioshen

Finally got it to work !!!!

Here's some link to my screens  :Smile: 

http://www.cooptel.qc.ca/~laporte/screen-athlon.png

http://www.cooptel.qc.ca/~laporte/screen-port.png

The first one is on my athlon TB running on the gaming sources 2.4.20-r3 and the other it's on my evil presario 900us running on the 2.4.22-ck2 sources.

I bumped into difficulties regarding resolution of the customs images. All of the default images given by the gentoo team worked except the one I really wanted to use (sorry but a cow doesn't cut it for me hehehe:D). So I made them at the exact resolution of the default one and it worked. I really don't know why but it worked !!!

Oh yeah, here's a sample of my grub.conf on my laptop (it's essentially the same on my desktop except the fact that it runs the fb in 1280x1024 ...)

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo 2.4.22-ck2 (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/2.4.22-ck2 root=/dev/hda11 vga=791 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr idebus=66

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

----------

## amittp

Has anyone noticed nvidia drivers and rivafb from kernel-2.6-test7-mm1, works work in tandem. Do we have good news ?

btw, my card is geforce4 440MX (9180SE)

----------

## robert0380

ok there are 2 patches, 1 for 2.4.21 and 2.4.22, which patch do I use for the gentoo-sources 2.4.20 kernel? I see people say they got it working but which patch are you guys using?

----------

## RobMcM

 *Quote:*   

> ok there are 2 patches, 1 for 2.4.21 and 2.4.22, which patch do I use for the gentoo-sources 2.4.20 kernel? I see people say they got it working but which patch are you guys using?

 

You don't need a patch, its already in gentoo-sources (and some of the others too, like ck-sources 2.4.22ck2)

----------

## robert0380

 *RobMcM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You don't need a patch, its already in gentoo-sources (and some of the others too, like ck-sources 2.4.22ck2)

 

silly me, thanks

----------

## robert0380

```

which already exists!  Assume -R? [n]

Apply anyway? [n]

Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.c.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h,

which already exists!  Assume -R? [n]

Apply anyway? [n]

Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h.rej

The next patch would create the file drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c,

which already exists!  Assume -R? [n]

Apply anyway? [n]

Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c.rej

patching file drivers/video/fbcon.c

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]

Apply anyway? [n]

Skipping patch.

16 out of 16 hunks ignored -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/fbcon.c.rej

patching file include/video/fbcon.h

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]

Apply anyway? [n]

Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored -- saving rejects to file include/video/fbcon.h.rej

patching file kernel/panic.c

Reversed (or previously applied) patch detected!  Assume -R? [n]

Apply anyway? [n]

Skipping patch.

2 out of 2 hunks ignored -- saving rejects to file kernel/panic.c.rej

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2 failed.

!!! Function pkg_config, Line 96, Exitcode 1

!!! (no error message)

```

get all this when doing ebuild <bootsplashebuild> config

----------

## OneOfOne

thanks for the great tutorial, works just fine here.

2.6.0-test9-mm2

i got the oops and warning at boot but i believe its harmless.

peace

----------

## TRx

 *OneOfOne wrote:*   

> thanks for the great tutorial, works just fine here.
> 
> 2.6.0-test9-mm2
> 
> i got the oops and warning at boot but i believe its harmless.
> ...

 

Any patch needed for that sources?

----------

## gringo

Could somebody check the links for the patches on the first Page ???

http://dhruba.codewordt.co.uk/patches/ seems to be down

Thanks for this great tutorial Narada !! Let´s see how it works with vanilha 2.6.0-test1-ac3.

Regards

----------

## Narada

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Could somebody check the links for the patches on the first Page - seems to be down

 

Back up now.  Thanks for letting me know.

 *gringo wrote:*   

> Thanks for this great tutorial Narada !! Let´s see how it works with vanilha 2.6.0-test1-ac3.

 

My pleasure.  Yes please do report findings with 2.6.X.

----------

## rogeroberholtzer

Your guide is a bit unclear about which kernel will be patched with the

ebuild command. I tried it on a 2.4.22 kernel and had errors. When I

looked at the ebuild script, it seems to patch 2.4.20-vanilla, as it only contains a command with that kernel name used.

Should I use the patches for specific kernels listed at the start of the description? If so, why would I also run the ebuild command to patch the kernel? I got the impression that the ebuild was going to figure out which kernel I have and select the needed patch. This in view of no mention of anything to consider when doing the ebuild to patch.

Please set me straight.

----------

## Narada

Here are the facts.  None of the vanilla kernels have the patch applied by default.  However, the ebuild will only apply the patch for 2.4.20 and does not have any automatic detection of which kernel you have.  Most but not all gentoo specific kernels already have the patch included.  The best way is to first find out whether the kernel you wish to use has the patch or not by checking the changelogs.  If it does, great.  If it does not and it is 2.4.20 then use ebuild to patch.  If it does not and is greater than 2.4.20 then download correct patch version from how-to and apply manually.

Test whether the patch will apply successfully.

```
patch -p1 < patch_file --dry-run
```

Then apply it.

```
patch -p1 < patch_file
```

----------

## OneOfOne

 *TRx wrote:*   

>  *OneOfOne wrote:*   thanks for the great tutorial, works just fine here.
> 
> 2.6.0-test9-mm2
> 
> i got the oops and warning at boot but i believe its harmless.
> ...

 

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.1.1-2.6.0-test9.diff

peace

----------

## robert0380

yo this shit is hot son! 

i got it working...looks like im booting off the CD.  Now i gotta look into the silent mode.  There is another thread that explains how to get teh progress bar to work by passing a number to the script.

Excellent work. Gotta love the eye-candy.

----------

## rogeroberholtzer

I did later download the 2.4.22 patch listed at the start. Oddly, it had

the same problems on a generic 2.4.22 kernel. It is hunk 2 and 3 in

the video/Config.in file that fail. I saw no obvious reason for this as the context in the patch file is what is in the Config.in file. Anyway, I applied these changes by hand.

Now it works!

My only question is probably more a framebuffer one: how do I control the sync? The image is a bit too far to the left. I know how to do this

in X...

Next is the progress bar.

Thanks for a great job.

(I still think a note on which kernel the ebuild will patch would be a useful addition. Also, is there an option to patch to force it to keep a copy of the original file? I get my Linux/Unix variations cofused. If so, adding that to the ebuild script would make it MUCH easier to back out when patching goes wrong. If patch fails, can you detect the exit code and act accordingly? Other than just 'die', maybe clean up a bit first...)

Still, nice job!

----------

## Stu L Tissimus

Yeah, I'm looking into silent mode also. I wish it was used by default, but oh well... Anyway. I'm looking for some nice themes. Possible somebody could make a 1024x768 .cfg file for this image? Please? ^_^

http://jimmac.musichall.cz/images/wallpapers/steel-stripes-big.jpg

----------

## pr0ph3t

What does step 8 do (adding bootsplash) to your default runlevel?

```
rc-update add bootsplash default
```

I rebooted before doing this and everything seems to be fine. I added it anyway, but noticed no difference.

----------

## Narada

 *pr0ph3t wrote:*   

> What does step 8 do (adding bootsplash) to your default runlevel?
> 
> ```
> rc-update add bootsplash default
> ```
> ...

 

I believe this step enables the bootsplash screen for the first six virtual terminals as opposed to just the first one.  Have a look at /etc/init.d/bootsplash to see in more detail.

----------

## sms

When I have silent mode activated the virtual terminals 2 to 6 show the silent picture - no login possible. This defeats the purpose of virtual terminals somehow...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Logging on the first vt is okay...

What do I have to do that I can have silent splashscreen without crippled vt's?

[EDIT] After applying the progressbar patch from the Documentation, Tips & Tricks forum it works fine... Sorry!

Any help appreciated, thanks!

sms

----------

## gringo

It finnaly worked for me with love3 patch, but i had to apply the bootsplash patch by hand even if it should be already in these patches  :Shocked: 

Anyway, it works now and will now customize it a bit  :Very Happy: 

Thanks again for the guide !

----------

## basvdijk

Hi there,

I'm using linux-2.6.0-test9 sources. Once the path is applied I can't find the 

```
[*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo
```

option in my kernel menu.

Does anyone know where it is located?

----------

## gringo

If all is correctly enabled, in 2.6.x series the Bootsplash will appear under device-drivers -> graphics support -> bootsplash configuration.

----------

## basvdijk

 *gringo wrote:*   

> If all is correctly enabled, in 2.6.x series the Bootsplash will appear under device-drivers -> graphics support -> bootsplash configuration.

 

Thats true but only with the "bootup splash screen" option.  If I enable the feature and compile my kernel add the following to my grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.0-test9-splash

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/bzImage.2.6.0-test9-splash root=/dev/hda7 video=vesa:ywrap,mttr vga=0x318

initrd=(hd0,5)/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

But I see nothing exept a 1024x768 framebuffer with text scrolling over the screen (the stuff you always see when you boot like mouting... etc.)

I have no idea why it isn't working because I did (well I think) everything as described in the tutorial...

Any suggestions?

----------

## gringo

There´s only this option for bootsplash itself.

For me only worked the last bootsplash patch from stepan in ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan. Previous patches aplly without problems but bootsplash didn´t work.

regards

----------

## Halanegri

In the "Personalising your grub splash image" section, the first link is broken(404).

----------

## xerxian

 *basvdijk wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*   If all is correctly enabled, in 2.6.x series the Bootsplash will appear under device-drivers -> graphics support -> bootsplash configuration. 
> 
> Thats true but only with the "bootup splash screen" option.  If I enable the feature and compile my kernel add the following to my grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I get the same thing, I'm using linux-2.6.0-test9-mm4, I did notice something about an invalid initrd though, but couldn't get a good look because it flashed by too quickly.

----------

## Chickpea

 *xerxian wrote:*   

>  *basvdijk wrote:*    *gringo wrote:*   If all is correctly enabled, in 2.6.x series the Bootsplash will appear under device-drivers -> graphics support -> bootsplash configuration. 
> 
> Thats true but only with the "bootup splash screen" option.  If I enable the feature and compile my kernel add the following to my grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I worked all day on this last week.  And what I think is the problem is that you need to remove whatever initrd you have in the /boot partition and create a new one for the bootsplash

splash -s -f yourbootsplashconfig.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768 (or whatever you name yours)

after i created that it worked perfectly.

Now, if I could only get DirectFB to work

----------

## xerxian

 *xerxian wrote:*   

> I get the same thing, I'm using linux-2.6.0-test9-mm4, I did notice something about an invalid initrd though, but couldn't get a good look because it flashed by too quickly.

 

I found out what the problem was, my framebuffer was set to 24bpp, but bootsplash only supports 16bpp. I changed vga=792 to vga=791 in my grub.conf and that fixed it.

----------

## noobler

i'd just like to say that it's working great for me   :Very Happy:   this howto combined with the higher refresh rate with vesafb driver howto  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71570&highlight=framebuffer+refresh has allowed me to get a 1280x1024 console @ 75hz. these are by far the best howtos on this entire forum, improving visual coolness and reducing eye strain   :Wink: 

[edit]almost forgot to show show the results  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Narada

Many thanks for your kind words about the how-to noobler.  This is what makes it worth it.  I'm glad it could help.  The screenshot looks stunning.  Did you create that image or get it from the web?

----------

## echo6

 *Narada wrote:*   

> Many thanks for your kind words

 

I've had it working here since reading your guide even with 2.6-test9 kernel it really is a good guide  :Smile: 

Although I can get 1440x1050 screen for the console on my Fujitsu Lifebook notebook,  I can't get the splash screen to work at this res,  tried hacking the config files to include 1440x1050 but haven't got there yet.

btw I'm using vga=0x343 to get this res  :Smile: 

Oops!  should be vga=0x342 for 16bpp,  still can't get it working though  :Sad: Last edited by echo6 on Mon Nov 24, 2003 4:30 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## noobler

 *Narada wrote:*   

> Many thanks for your kind words about the how-to noobler.  This is what makes it worth it.  I'm glad it could help.  The screenshot looks stunning.  Did you create that image or get it from the web?

 

hehe np Narada, thank you!  :Razz: 

the wall's from deviantart.com

----------

## eunuque

Thanks for this excellent tutorial!

I just want to correct something which is said in the "Drawbacks" section:

 *Quote:*   

> Reduced or zero scroll back buffer

 

This is not true! You can actually set the scroll back buffer size using the scrollback video parameter. My grub.conf:

```
kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel_2.4.22_vesa root=/dev/hda3 hdd=ide-scsi vga=0x317 video=scrollback:128K,vesa:mtrr,ywrap gentoo=nodevfs

```

----------

## Jazz

Well does the method remain the same to 2.6 test10 ????????

I saw that the botsplash patch is already present in this build but still i cant get it working !

I dont even get the framebuffer !

i did it the genkernel way ! i did it that way in test9 too and got it workin then.. but this time it seems to be a problem !

Also, there is a new option of --bootsplash to genkernel options.. whats thos for !!

Also, i found out that the patch usd for bootsplash is 3.1.1* its not 3.1.3 and i had patched test9 with 3.1.3*.diff soo cud this be the problem ???

And if i need to patch the 3.1.3*.diff to my kernel, it says that its already patched.. do u need (-R).. man plz help me ! this is weird !

Anyways,

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## Jazz

DOH !! never mind guys !

i got the answer and perhaps this post cud help u too !!   :Very Happy: 

Ok now the problem in test-10 is that it already comes with a patch i.e 3.1.1*.diff, now thats not very good or to be happy with, cuz atleast in my case it provided me with only more problems !!

So, how do we go about it !!

Well before emerging the gentoo-dev-sources, be sure to MANUALLY open the genpatches-2.6-0.4.tar.bz2 file and EITHER remove the framebuffer patch OR replace it with 3.1.3*.diff and PLEASEEE rename it back to 400_bootsplash-3.1.1*.diff !!

Note if u dont rename it then.. its as good as not having it ! cuz it then wont patch !.. OK after doin these modifications pack it in the same format and replace it in ur distfiles !

Thats about it ! now then if u run emerge gentoo-dev-sources u will see a digest mismatch error !! well its actually very good.. cuz u then cometo know the md5 of ur modifies tar.bz2,

Goto /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources/files and edit the single file there !!!

Then agains the genpatches file enter the md5 of the modified file !!

THATS IT FOLKS !!! u have then sucessfully patched ur test10 kernel !!

HEHEH .. well dont forget to rerun emerge gentoo-dev-sources

then everything else remains the same as described in this guide !

PS :- if someone dont know how to patch file :-

Goto, /usr/src/linux and run

#patch -p1 < (pathtodiff).diff

Whoaaaaaa, i dint mean it to be soo long ! anyways.... just contributing to the forum !!

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## Jazz

dohaaaaa !!! man dont worry guys !!

probably someone saw this post and already updated the ebuild to include 3.1.3*.diff !! soo.. everything shud work just fine !

Just emerge folks !

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## echo6

jassi

I'm using Vanilla 2.6.0-test10,  the test9 bootsplash still works for test10  :Smile: Last edited by echo6 on Wed Nov 26, 2003 6:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jazz

Yea.. it even works for me !

But its 3.1.3-test9 and NOT 3.1.1-test9 ! see the difference ??

The guys earlier had the wrong .diff patched.. thats why they made a gentoo-dev-sources-r1 update !!

Never mind ! it works fine now !

Everything OK !   :Twisted Evil: 

Bye,

Jassi

----------

## echo6

Excellent,  glad you got it working.

If you got to http://www.bootsplash.org you will see the only 2.6 patch they have is the 3.1.3 version.

----------

## To

First real nice howtoo, I've it working mm-sources 2.6.0_beta9-r5.

Now I'm going to upgrade too mm-sources-2.6.0_beta10-r1 does anyone got this working?

Tó

----------

## Narada

Just to let everyone know that the guide has not yet been updated for 2.6 kernel.  Both the bootsplash patch and 2.6 kernel seem to be undergoing version bumps at this time.  When things stabilise a bit more I'll make the update.  In the meantime, no doubt forum posts will help out a lot.

----------

## To

just read jassi post;)

Tó

----------

## To

Just did it yesterday, mm-sources aplyed test9 patch worked without any error. In fact it's working better with test10-mm1 than with test9-mm5  :Wink: 

Tó

 *echo6 wrote:*   

> jassi
> 
> I'm using Vanilla 2.6.0-test10,  the test9 bootsplash still works for test10 

 

----------

## viduliya

I finally decided to give the 2.6 kernel a try.  Everything seems to be working fine except framebuffer console.   I have framebuffer working perfectly using 2.4.0-gentoo-r8 kernel.   Hoping someone can tell me what I am doing wrong with 2.6 kernel.   I have a the following setup.

Sections that I believe to be relevent from my config for Kernel 2.6.0-test9-mm5 patched with the bootsplash patch from above:

```

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_FB_RIVA=m

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

```

Grub.conf:

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (ACPI) 2.6.0-test9-mm5 (TESTING +fb)

        root (hd1,0)

        kernel (hd1,0)/boot/bzImage-2.6.0-test9-mm5 ro root=/dev/hde2 \

                hdc=ide-scsi mem=nopentium acpi=yes \

                vga=0x317 video=vesa:1024x768-16,ywrap,mtrr \

        initrd=/initrd-1024x768

```

Hardware Configuration:

AthlonXp 2500+

Asus A7N8X

MSI Nvidia GeForce4 Ti4600 8X with 128MB

1024MB RAM

OK...   I finally found what was causing all the problems.   In the 2.6.0 kernels I can not enable CONFIG_FB_VGA16 if I want a SVGA console with more than 16 colours.   If anyone else has a messed up console when trying to use a SVGA console having CONFIG_FB_VGA16 turned on maybe your problem.

----------

## arcangel

Hello, I have a little trouble with bootsplash and evms, I need to join this two initrd, but I don't know how to make it. please anybody can help me? thanks

----------

## viperlin

just wondering if the bootsplash patches work with 2.4.23..... (i'm going to try later)

----------

## Mala Zaba

Hi

I not able to get bootsplash...

```
>>> sys-kernel/mm-sources-2.6.0_beta10-r1 merged.

>>> Recording sys-kernel/mm-sources in "world" favorites file...

 

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

 

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * Caching service dependencies...

 

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 

 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 

root@vikings linux # ls -l

total 232

drwxr-xr-x   22 root     root          536 2003-12-06 08:33 arch

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18691 2003-12-06 08:32 COPYING

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        84912 2003-12-06 08:32 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          704 2003-12-06 08:33 crypto

drwxr-xr-x   41 root     root         4000 2003-12-06 08:33 Documentation

drwxr-xr-x   43 root     root         1104 2003-12-06 08:33 drivers

drwxr-xr-x   52 root     root         2824 2003-12-06 08:32 fs

drwxr-xr-x   33 root     root          872 2003-12-06 08:33 include

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          392 2003-12-06 08:33 init

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          192 2003-12-06 08:32 ipc

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         1064 2003-12-06 08:33 kernel

drwxr-xr-x    4 root     root          760 2003-12-06 08:32 lib

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        50802 2003-12-06 08:32 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        32284 2003-12-06 08:32 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          968 2003-12-06 08:32 mm

drwxr-xr-x   32 root     root          968 2003-12-06 08:32 net

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           65 2003-12-06 08:32 patches.txt

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        14489 2003-12-06 08:32 README

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         2815 2003-12-06 08:32 REPORTING-BUGS

drwxr-xr-x    6 root     root         1304 2003-12-06 08:33 scripts

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root          272 2003-12-06 08:33 security

drwxr-xr-x   15 root     root          496 2003-12-06 08:33 sound

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root          136 2003-12-06 08:32 usr

root@vikings linux # patch -p1 < /download/breakmygentoo/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1052 (offset 7 lines).

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file drivers/char/vt.c

patching file drivers/video/Kconfig

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/Kconfig

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/Makefile

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.h

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/decode-jpg.c

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/decode-jpg.h

patching file drivers/video/bootsplash/render.c

patching file drivers/video/console/fbcon.c

patching file drivers/video/console/fbcon.h

patching file drivers/video/vesafb.c

patching file include/linux/console_struct.h

patching file include/linux/fb.h

patching file kernel/panic.c

root@vikings linux # make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/fixdep

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/lex.zconf.c

  HOSTCC  -fPIC scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLLD -shared scripts/kconfig/libkconfig.so

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/checklist.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/inputbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/menubox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/msgbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/textbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/util.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/lxdialog/yesno.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/lxdialog/lxdialog

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in arch/i386/defconfig

#

arch/i386/defconfig:114: trying to assign nonexistent symbol ACPI_HT

arch/i386/defconfig:176: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KCORE_ELF

arch/i386/defconfig:177: trying to assign nonexistent symbol KCORE_AOUT

arch/i386/defconfig:355: trying to assign nonexistent symbol SCSI_SYM53C8XX

 

 

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

root@vikings linux # make clean bzImage modules modules_install

...

LD      arch/i386/lib/built-in.o

  AS      arch/i386/lib/checksum.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/dec_and_lock.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/delay.o

  AS      arch/i386/lib/getuser.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/memcpy.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/mmx.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/strstr.o

  CC      arch/i386/lib/usercopy.o

  AR      arch/i386/lib/lib.a

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x88535): dans la fonction « splash_getraw »:

: undefined reference to `vesafb_ops'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Erreur 1
```

Any idea?

----------

## Beholders_Eye

Does anyone already tried to extract the silent and/or the verbose jpeg form an initrd?? I've tried with dd... But couldn't do it  :Sad: 

----------

## Narada

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> just wondering if the bootsplash patches work with 2.4.23..... (i'm going to try later)

 

The 2.4.22 patch works with 2.4.23 I think.

----------

## viperlin

 *Narada wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*   just wondering if the bootsplash patches work with 2.4.23..... (i'm going to try later) 
> 
> The 2.4.22 patch works with 2.4.23 I think.

 

i tried it, it works

----------

## jetblack

Excellent HOWTO Narada. I'm not doing anything fancy - Larry's good enough for me for now.

Great work.

----------

## hulk2nd

i get this when trying to merge bootsplash:

```
: undefined reference to `jpeg_finish_output'

/usr/lib/libmng.a(libmng_jpeg.o)(.text+0x1470): In function `mngjpeg_decompressdata2':

: undefined reference to `jpeg_finish_output'

/usr/lib/libmng.a(libmng_jpeg.o)(.text+0x14a4): In function `mngjpeg_decompressdata2':

: undefined reference to `jpeg_read_header'

/usr/lib/libmng.a(libmng_jpeg.o)(.text+0x14e9): In function `mngjpeg_decompressdata2':

: undefined reference to `jpeg_has_multiple_scans'

/usr/lib/libmng.a(libmng_jpeg.o)(.text+0x16dd): In function `mngjpeg_decompressfree2':

: undefined reference to `jpeg_destroy_decompress'

/usr/lib/libmng.a(libmng_prop_xs.o)(.text+0xae3): In function `mng_get_refreshpass':

: undefined reference to `jpeg_input_complete'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make: *** [fbmngplay] Fehler 1

!!! ERROR: media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

any suggestions?

greets,

hulk

----------

## viperlin

use the 2.4.21 patch not the 2.4.20 patch. see further back in this thread

----------

## hulk2nd

i don't use any patches at all; i use 2.6 test11 which is already pre patched. a can not merge the bootpsplash ebuild from the portage tree.

greets,

hulk

----------

## viperlin

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> i don't use any patches at all; i use 2.6 test11 which is already pre patched. a can not merge the bootpsplash ebuild from the portage tree.
> 
> greets,
> 
> hulk

 

hm, my mistake....

----------

## airflow

I have the following problem regarding Framebuffer-issues with gentoo:

When I use the Live-CD to install the OS on my laptop (which has a "built-in" resolution of 800x600 pixels), gentoo chooses to use a resolution of 1024x768 pixels. When I boot the CD by commanding "gentoo vga=xy" (dont remember the value) at the bootloader-prompt, it works - gentoo then uses the right resolution, but there is no cool background-picture anymore...

I assume (and this is my question) that this is because the live-CD provides the background-picture just in this one resolution, right? This would mean that I could fix it easily after completing the installation.

I'm just asking because I'm waiting over 30 hours now for the completation of the bootstrapping-process (!) and I CAN'T WAIT ANY LONGER... *grr*

regards,

airflow

----------

## hulk2nd

30 hours for bootstrap???? do you compile gentoo on a mobile phone?!

----------

## airflow

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> 30 hours for bootstrap???? do you compile gentoo on a mobile phone?!

 

Well, I'm beginning to think that there's something going wrong... It is not a mobile phone, but a Compaq Armada Notebook with a Pentium MMX Processor at 166 Mhz.

I started the bootstrap-process on sunday at about 14:00 (CET), and now it's 1:20 in the morning... So it's already running 35,5 hours! No end in sight (just tons of lines wandering across the screen). The machine is definitely compiling something, no lock-up... :)

As I have no idea what's "normal" when installing gentoo (it's my first gentoo-experience), I accept it. I searched on this forum for what's normal for this process, but I only found numbers for much more modern CPUs.

regards,

airflowLast edited by airflow on Tue Dec 16, 2003 3:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## viperlin

my Pentium MMX 266MHz laptop took bloody ages, worth it though. i'd actually think that would be correct

and most mobile phones are more powerfull than our laptops  :Sad: 

----------

## hulk2nd

ah now i see. but i still don't understand why you are installing from stage 1???? why not using a pentium optimized stage 3 installation? cause after bootstrap, to emerge the system it will last as long as bootstrap.

so i really suggest not to install from stage one with these slow computers. you won't notice any speed advantages compared to pentium optimized stage 3.

greets,

hulk

----------

## airflow

There doesn't seem to be a bootsplash-patch for the 2.4.23 kernel, is this right? The only possibility to get the bootsplash to work (with 2.4) is downgrading to 2.4.22 (i'm talking of the vanilla sources) or using the gentoo-sources. The problem with the gentoo-sources on the other hand is that 2.4.22 is the newest version there (and even this is marked as unstable).

regards,

airflow

----------

## viperlin

i have 2.4.23 (vanilla)

the previous patch worked fine

----------

## wizzzard

It's now working on my machine, too, after a sleepless night.

System:  - Kernel 2.6.0-test11 with patch from first post

              - baselayout 1.8.6.12-r2

The problem I had was the progress bar, but it started to work after a short addition to /sbin/functions.sh, to find in

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=33589. Just add the changes from the attachment, and everything should be working fine.

P.s.: I don't know if somebody posted this already, if so, well, doesn't matter  :Wink: 

----------

## wallace1819

that .diff didn't work for me...

```
gentoo init.d # patch -p1 < functions.sh.diff

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- functions.sh.orig  2003-12-08 02:31:06.000000000 +0100

|+++ functions.sh       2003-12-08 06:57:19.965855016 +0100

--------------------------

File to patch: functions.sh

patching file functions.sh

Hunk #1 FAILED at 220.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 245.

2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file functions.sh.rej

```

What did i do wrong?

wallace

----------

## hulk2nd

does anyone know where to get that gentoo default silent jpg in 1400x1050?

thanks,

hulk

----------

## echo6

 *hulk2nd wrote:*   

> does anyone know where to get that gentoo default silent jpg in 1400x1050?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> hulk

 

Use gimp to resize the images to 1400x1050.   I use vga=0x342 on the kernel line in grub to get 1440x1050,  I found a bootsplash-1400x1050 config file and managed to edit it to show the bootsplash correctly.   Admittedly I haven't got around to getting the silent version working.

----------

## hanzotutu

My framebuffer and bootsplash never get succeeded.... :Sad: 

I followed the howto, but screen is always blank (no output at all)

while booting until X starts. I am using gentoo-dev-kernel-2.6.0

Anything special for 2.6 kernel? My video card is radeon 9000.

Thanks.

----------

## RoguexWolf

 *hanzotutu wrote:*   

> My framebuffer and bootsplash never get succeeded....
> 
> I followed the howto, but screen is always blank (no output at all)
> 
> while booting until X starts. I am using gentoo-dev-kernel-2.6.0
> ...

 

I have a radeon 9000 also what I had to do   was  uncheck the ati radeon framebuffer support  and  go with the vesa framebuffer only.   

also   found that using the vga=0x31A  works better then specifying the actual number  794..  wouldnt work for me with  794  but fired right up with   0x31A

----------

## echo6

 *RoguexWolf wrote:*   

> I have a radeon 9000 also what I had to do   was  uncheck the ati radeon framebuffer support  and  go with the vesa framebuffer only.

 Same here,  I haven't tried the final 2.6 kernel with the radeon driver but the test version were all screwed.

----------

## dpowers

Is the patch built into the 2.6-final kernel, or do I need to still patch it?

----------

## airflow

My favourite grub-splash-image is the one delivered with the Live-CD of gentoo. It is the one with the light-blue background and the white gentoo-logo. Does anyone know where to find it? Yeah, it should be on the Live-CD itself - but I can't find it there... When I boot with the Live-CD, and look in the /boot/grub directory, there is a splash.xpm.gz - it's strangely just not the right one...

regards,

airflow

----------

## echo6

 *dpowers wrote:*   

> Is the patch built into the 2.6-final kernel, or do I need to still patch it?

 

Not on the vanilla 2.6 kernel which is what I am using,  I believe the gentoo 2.6 kernel already has it patched though.

----------

## mlybarger

did you resolve this? i'm seeing the same thing?

 *Mala Zaba wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> I not able to get bootsplash...
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## MighMoS

I discovered patching a 2.6.0 kernel breaks it.  2.6.0 has it built in anyway.

----------

## BrainMaster

I've been upgrading to 2.6.1-rc2. I've had some problems with the framebuffer in 2.6.0, but now everything seems to work fine. everything but the splash. the problem is that /proc/splash doesn't exist! Anyone knows why?

Btw, it's the first time I'm trying bootsplash, so I might be doing something wrong.

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

How are you supposed to know if your kernel has the bootsplash patch?

I am running the "gentoo-dev-sources" 2.6.1-rc2 and have been trying for several days/compiles now with no luck.

EDIT:

I just went to 2.6.1-gentoo

I am getting so close to a bootsplash that I can taste it.  I am getting a thin blue line about 1/8" at the top, with some lines below on a mostly black screen.  This is my grub lines:

 *Quote:*   

> timeout 10
> 
> color black/cyan yellow/cyan
> 
> i18n (hd0,6)/boot/grub/messages
> ...

 

BTW, I am using the grub in my Mandrake distro but it shouldn't make any diff....I don't believe.

And, here's the relevant parts of my kernel config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Block devices
> 
> #
> ...

 

All the ATI stuff is (M)odules...and I am removing that and compiling again right now.

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> i have 2.4.23 (vanilla)
> 
> the previous patch worked fine

 

How do you patch a kernel?

----------

## viperlin

normally "patch -p1 < /location/to/patch/extracted" back up the folder first before you try, it can mess up if you do it wrong

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> normally "patch -p1 < /location/to/patch/extracted" back up the folder first before you try, it can mess up if you do it wrong

 

How does it know where the patch is?

And, if I say:

 *Quote:*   

> patch -pl

 

...what exactly do I point it to?

Do I point it to a directory?

Do I point it to a file?

Do I point it to the compiled kernel?

Thank you for the reply, but it doesn't tell me much.

----------

## echo6

You patch the kernel source then include the new bootsplash screen option using make xconfig or make menuconfig prior to compiling the kernel.

Usually the steps are to change to your linux source folder,  then issue the patch command,  '<' means that the patch command is taking its input from the file i.e. bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff   So if you have downloaded the patch so it appears in /root/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

The steps would be 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

patch -p1 </root/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

make menuconfig

```

I would advise you use the dry run option before applying a patch e.g.

```
patch -p1 </root/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff --dry-run
```

With no errors produced it is safe to apply the patch.

----------

## viperlin

 *Nu-Bee_4VR wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*   normally "patch -p1 < /location/to/patch/extracted" back up the folder first before you try, it can mess up if you do it wrong 
> 
> How does it know where the patch is?
> 
> And, if I say:
> ...

 

to be fair it would if you read it, it clearly says pointed to the patch and where (after the < , see it?) 

 :Wink: 

and it's -p1 not -pl

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *viperlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to be fair it would if you read it, it clearly says pointed to the patch and where (after the < , see it?) 
> 
> and it's -p1 not -pl

 

So, I issue the command:

```
# patch -p1 < /lusr/src/linux
```

So where is the patch located?

Al I supposed to be -IN- the directory with the patch.pl ?

----------

## jetblack

No, you're supposed to be in /usr/src/linux. You are feeding patch the actual patch file.

So, if you have the following configuration:

kernel sources in /usr/src/linux

Bootsplash patch at /home/me/bootsplash.diff

Then you would apply the patch to your kernel sources as viperlin and echo6 suggested:

```
cd /usr/src/linux                           #change to kernel source directory

patch -p1 < /home/me/bootsplash.diff        #call patch, and feed it the file containing the bootsplash patch 

```

----------

## viperlin

 *Nu-Bee_4VR wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*   
> 
> to be fair it would if you read it, it clearly says pointed to the patch and where (after the < , see it?) 
> 
> and it's -p1 not -pl 
> ...

 

was the text "path to ectracted patch" as a location not a big enough hint for you? :-\

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *viperlin wrote:*   

>  *Nu-Bee_4VR wrote:*    *viperlin wrote:*   
> 
> to be fair it would if you read it, it clearly says pointed to the patch and where (after the < , see it?) 
> 
> and it's -p1 not -pl 
> ...

 

EXAMPLE:

 *Quote:*   

>  While being in the kernel source directory (i.e. in /usr/src/linux) issue the command:
> 
> # patch -p1 < /path/to/patch
> 
> 

 

Good, un-ambiguous directions would have been much more instructive.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## viperlin

 *Nu-Bee_4VR wrote:*   

>  *viperlin wrote:*    *Nu-Bee_4VR wrote:*    *viperlin wrote:*   
> 
> to be fair it would if you read it, it clearly says pointed to the patch and where (after the < , see it?) 
> 
> and it's -p1 not -pl 
> ...

 

to be fair i was drunk, guess thats why i worded it wrong (just  noticed) but i still say thats a bit obvious  :Smile:   :Razz:   well at least you can do it now

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *Quote:*   

> to be fair i was drunk, guess thats why i worded it wrong (just noticed)

 

Thank you for understanding....

----------

## xeonburn

has anyone gotten this to work in 2.6.1-love-r3? supposedly it was already patched for bootsplash but it didn't have the menu option so I patched it and got the menu option for bootsplash but I can't get it to load. I rc-updated bootsplash to start at boot and I copied the initrd to my boot sector and added it to grub just like the guide said, but it still doesn't work... I tried that cat /proc/splash but it didn't work... what have I forgotten to do?

----------

## ARC2300

Any idea on how to get it to work with 2.6.1, period??

I can't even find the file I'm supposed to patch.   :Sad: 

----------

## Narada

Getting it to work with 2.6.x is almost the same as 2.4.x.  It just has a different patch file.  Make sure you try a few different vga= mode numbers.  A mode number that works for framebuffer may not work for bootsplash depending on the image you are using.  Try with default images first.

----------

## xeonburn

When I boot up I get a message saying Bootsplash loaded, etc, "looking for images... no good signature found"....

when my computer finally finishes the booting process and a logon prompt appears, the livecd gentoo bootsplash image shows up and the screen gets kind of garbled... I have to switch back and forth between consoles to sort of reset it, then it looks like it works... but why does it load so late? and why does it look like crap until I fix it?

----------

## Narada

Very briefly three possibilities: (1) You have a bad initrd and need to regenerate it.  (2) The vga mode number is not matching the image in the initrd.  (3) You have card specific radeon or nvidia riva fb support enabled in the kernel instead of vesa fb.  Any card specific options especially riva fb should be disabled.

----------

## xeonburn

I got it to work... it must have been the vga mode number... so where can i get some themes to use for it besides bootsplash.org?

----------

## Narada

Either do 'USE="-kde" emerge gentoo-artwork' or get some wallpaper make your own theme.

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *ARC2300 wrote:*   

> Any idea on how to get it to work with 2.6.1, period??
> 
> I can't even find the file I'm supposed to patch.  

 

# emerge gentoo-dev-sources

...and you won't have to patch anything.

That 2.6.1-gentoo-r1  kernel has it already.

----------

## Narada

Don't let the patching process restrict the freedom of choice of your kernel.  Patching is easy.  As root set the /usr/src/linux symbolic link correctly and then do the following in order.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# wget ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff

# patch -p1 < bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff --dry-run

# patch -p1 < bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.0-test9.diff
```

The dry run parameter does a pretend application of the patch but does not apply it so that you can see potential errors that will take place.  If there are no errors apply it normally (last line).

Good news: check the following cvs changelog entry!

```
2004-01-17 22:45  spock

   * media-gfx/bootsplash/: ChangeLog, bootsplash-0.6-r4.ebuild,

   metadata.xml, files/digest-bootsplash-0.6-r4: Added support for 2.6

   kernels, fixed a few minor issues with silent mode, added the

   BOOTSPLASH_TTYS variable.

```

Here is my latest 2.6.1 bootsplash screenshot.

----------

## danone

Im using the 2.6.1 kernel gentoo-dev-sources with development kernel and the new bootsplash-0.6-r4 even when it start my screen is screwed to bed geometrie and only 60Hz

i have a Nvidia GeForce Ti4200 and a Hansol 920D monitor Hsync:37-97KHz and Vsync:60-140:

here are the results from

```
cat /proc/splash

Splash screen v3.1.3-2003/11/14 (0x07, 1280x1024): on
```

Code from the grub.conf

```
# For booting GNU/Hurd

title  Gentoo/FBtest

root   (hd0,2)

kernel (hd0,2)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.1-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:1280x1024 vga=0x031a splash=silent ide-cd=/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 ide-cd=/dev/cdroms/cdrom1

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

 if i use vga=792 instead of 0x031A i get no splash

can someone help me?

So it should be 

http://f-mt.de/console.jpg

and nearly so it is

newbe at gimp

http://f-mt.de/console2.jpg

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *Quote:*   

> Im using the 2.6.1 kernel gentoo-dev-sources with development kernel and the new bootsplash-0.6-r4 even when it start my screen is screwed to bed geometrie and only 60Hz

 

Try -NOT- enabling the nVidia support in the framebuffer.

If that works...then try a (M)odule.

Read the genkernel README...  :Smile: 

----------

## Narada

Danone: I'm not sure what's wrong but I can try to help.  First of all, putting the resolution after vesa has absolutely *no effect*.  The resolution and the color depth are determined by the vga= mode number.  Secondly, where are you getting the mode numbers 0x031a and 792?  Have you tried vga=0x31A and 0x31B?  Also, recheck your kernel options and disable any nvidia riva fb option if it is enabled.

----------

## danone

i only use the VESAFB in kernel no nvidia thing there..

so i make an error on typing the grub thing

i mean 0x31a that mean 1280x1024 so gut as far but i only got 60Hz vsync the screen messed up at this and i got a very bad and uneconomical screen its smaller than 17" screen

the vga=792 i got from the gentoo installl guide for framebuffer it works but not with bootsplash when i use vga=792 my screen is all right and looks got only bootsplash dont work than..

and further more where i can get a tut where described who to make boxes i see samples but i got no clou who the box proberties came from

```
###############

# silent config

# background

box silent noover  320 906 1280 954 #04045498

box silent inter 320 907 320 953 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       320 907 1280 953 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         320 906 1280 906 #313234

box silent         320 954 1280 954 #eef4ff

box silent         320 906 320 954 #313234

box silent         1280 906 1280 954 #eef4ff

                                                                                

```

i red the guide but i got no clou which coordinates used from..from picture?

----------

## Nu-Bee_4VR

 *danone wrote:*   

> i only use the VESAFB in kernel no nvidia thing there..

 

Try posting your kernel config...you can edit it later to shorten it.

If you use tiny text and a color like dk. blue it won't be too big, and the contrast will be nice in the quote box.

----------

## danone

```
# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

#

# Bootsplash configuration

#

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

#
```

 here is the relevant code

how to set thos boxes i dont get the cloue how to get such numbers

what i have to calculate

and where the position of the textbox starts from is there an tut?which make it clear all i saw  dont said how the come the the x y and other coordinates

----------

## yamakawa

Hi,

I recently succeeded in using bootsplash. Until then, I had been wandering around here and there including this kind and detailed guide.

I did follow all the instructions as indicated, reviewed all the setting again and again, without any success at all.

The answer to me was in the BIOS setting. Switching the video ram size from 1MB, which is default, to 8MB, finally showed a nice Larry the Cow image in full screen!  :Very Happy: 

If you don't mind, please add this trivial but very important tip in your guide. Some must be helped with this, I guess.

Thank you

----------

## Narada

Danone: Turn off the following kernel option: Device Drivers > Graphics Support > Logo Configuration > Bootup Logo.  You can use either the logo or bootsplash but not both.  Also, I don't see the need to edit box details.  I've never edited box details.  They have always been default and worked fine.  Remember that the box details are only for the inner box.  If your whole screen image is tilted it's probably something else.  If you want a higher refresh rate there is another guide on this forum which tells you how to get it.  Do a search.  Also, if you use love-sources it has the higher refresh rate patch already applied.

----------

## danone

Well how i can use 12280x1024@85Hz resolution?Mabe the Vesafb are not capable to do that.....

well the other question is what mathematic i need to set the boxes the coordinates to make the textboxen there are some in the cfg sample but how to geht those integers and values here that i mean 

```
box silent         [u]320 906 1280 906 #313234[/u]

box nnover ....
```

 where i get these values from? is there a howto which help me with setting up the textbox on console with bootsplash?

Narada can I contact you in IRC?

----------

## Narada

 *danone wrote:*   

> Well how i can use 12280x1024@85Hz resolution?Mabe the Vesafb are not capable to do that.....

 

Look at the Getting higher refresh rates using vesafb driver guide.  I'm not sure what you want to change with box values but generally there is no guide - it has to be done by trial and error.  I don't go on irc these days at all - far too busy with uni work.

----------

## d3vlin

created a silent splash screen for the gentoo theme based on the emergence picture gentoo.org.

here's the jpg:

http://marconi.demon.nl/daan/misc/silent-1280x1024.jpg

here's the modded bootsplash cnf:

http://marconi.demon.nl/daan/misc/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg

enjoy.

btw I have bootsplash-themes installed (using /usr/local/portage), therefore I put my silent splash in /usr/share/bootsplash/themes/images/

----------

## GrayFox

Oh my god...I just compiled a new kernel because I need usb support.

Now I always get a blank screen after grub and it seems like x won't start too.I still have the old kernel but its the same there.

Btw am I doing something wrong when compiling a new kernel for I have to reinstall my nvidia drivers every time even if I boot the old kernel.

So can I chroot back into my gentoo using the live CD?How?

And then what fixes my problem?Do I have to do the bootsplash configuration  again?

Please help a new one.

--made a blind nvidia driver install and now I can boot to my login manager but bootup is still just a black screen...looks like fb isnt working but why?I did the bootsplash configuration again but no chance.The screen is also black when there are no additional kernel paramerters i.e. no initrd,video and vga.

EDIT:Everything is working now.I had to recompile the kernel and then it worked.Well I think I had to delete my initrd and create it again.Is that needed when recompiling a kernel...?

And do I always have to reinstall my nvidia driver after recomiling kernel?

----------

## ZeRat

Wow

thanks for great how-to  :Laughing: 

----------

## deadaim

 *GrayFox wrote:*   

> And do I always have to reinstall my nvidia driver after recomiling kernel?

 

Yes, you do need to reinstall your nvidia drivers after recompiling a kernel.

----------

## flaab_0n

Very GOOD guide my friend..!!

Just one question.

What should I add to my lilo.conf if I want to boot mu bootsplash in silent mode. I don't know how to introduce the variable SPLASH to my lilo.conf.

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r5

	vga=0x317

	label=2.4.22-test

	root=/dev/hda6

	append="hdc=ide-scsi video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr" 

	initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

Where to ADD the SPLASH=SILENT stuff?? 

thans

----------

## zurd

Just like they say :

splash= goes on kernel line and takes either 'silent' or 'verbose' but silent boots may not work

So if you have lilo like me, use it like that :

append="video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr splash=silent"

And of course if your lilo.conf already has other options in the append line (which is the kernel line), don't forget them.

But, anyone can answer why they say that the silent boots may not work ?  Everything's fine here, but the silent boot which I would really like to have.

I got the splash=silent and there's the progress_enable=1 in the cfg file, everything looks good but I don't see my silent mode.  Why ?

----------

## Princess Firefly

Hopefully this hasn't been said, but I sure couldn't find it.  After hours of trying to get bootsplash to work I finally discovered that having the rage128 framebuffer device compiled in the kernel was preventing bootsplash from working.  I disabled that and made sure only VESA was selected and it worked fine.

I don't know if it's only rage128 or all the specific devices (ie. not the generic VESA driver that you need to have compiled).

----------

## Narada

 *Princess Firefly wrote:*   

> Hopefully this hasn't been said, but I sure couldn't find it.  After hours of trying to get bootsplash to work I finally discovered that having the rage128 framebuffer device compiled in the kernel was preventing bootsplash from working.  I disabled that and made sure only VESA was selected and it worked fine.
> 
> I don't know if it's only rage128 or all the specific devices (ie. not the generic VESA driver that you need to have compiled).

 

Hi.  Thanks for the feedback.  This has been mentioned in the guide in step 4.  To quote from the guide:

```
Build the following options into the kernel. Do NOT make them modules and do NOT enable nvidia or ATi specific options.
```

----------

## latz-twn

Sorry guys but I tried to make my own grubsplashimage and my system doesn't seem to have the convert tool installed .. although I installed gimp and so on.

----------

## Narada

 *latz-twn wrote:*   

> Sorry guys but I tried to make my own grubsplashimage and my system doesn't seem to have the convert tool installed .. although I installed gimp and so on.

 

```
$ qpkg -f `which convert`

media-gfx/imagemagick *
```

----------

## ferret

Bootsplash patch for 2.6.3-rc1 and above.

http://users.ox.ac.uk/~worc1588/junk/bootsplash-kernel-2.6.3.patch

As of 2.6.3-rc1, udev users can use

bootsplash with no extra setup.  :Smile: 

----------

## latz-twn

thx

Narada .. haven't really been thinking about using qpkg .. thx

----------

## dshook

For any NVidia card owners:

I couldn't get a bootsplash image and when I tried I was getting a blank screen.  I managed to resolve this issue by removing agpart (character devices) from my kernel config and specifying Option "NvAGP" "1" in my XF86Config file.

----------

## Kow

Note that with the 2.6.3 release you get the fb.h failing again because it looks like they added a few things right around where the bootsplash config hunk needs to be added... im working on an update to the patch right now, 

Its my first time doing a patch so its fun.  :Smile: 

Im at the point of testing it, and cleaning up (at this point the patchfile is creating all the .orig's from the original patch, forgot to move them when i updated the kernel tree... oops  :Smile: 

----------

## snakattak3

 *Kow wrote:*   

> Note that with the 2.6.3 release you get the fb.h failing again because it looks like they added a few things right around where the bootsplash config hunk needs to be added... im working on an update to the patch right now, 
> 
> Its my first time doing a patch so its fun. 
> 
> Im at the point of testing it, and cleaning up (at this point the patchfile is creating all the .orig's from the original patch, forgot to move them when i updated the kernel tree... oops 

 

Great. I noticed that this morning when I tried it with mm-sources 2.6.3.

----------

## Kow

Bad News, 2.6.3 release has changed around the fb.h (framebuffer code) a lot and freezes the computer when the bootsplash screen loads up upon boot... The bootsplash code itself will probably have to be changed around to work with 2.6.3, and that is out of my reach.

I have the patch, but there is no point if bootsplash does not work.   :Confused: 

----------

## Kow

Ok I noticed gentoo-dev-sources is now 2.6.3 and has the bootsplash patch... but my kernel still freezes upon boot... there have been many other ppl complaining about their kernel freezing during the initial boot-up also. I know framebuffering was changed a lot so I'm thinking I might need to change what framebuffer driver I am using (I have a Radeon 9700 Pro and I see that their is a new Radeon FB driver).. I'm going to try this now.

----------

## xo

the line

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

will clobber any existing image.

for users that alreay have an initrd (perhaps they need to boot off somewhere unusual) the line should be:

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg >> /boot/exisitng-initrd

```

note the double >> which means append

----------

## Narada

A link to the bootsplash patch for kernel 2.6.3 as made by spock is now available from the original article.  If anyone is unsure about how to apply the patch just post a message and I'll explain.

----------

## Mayhem

Bootsplash 0.6-r8 is in portage and it should patch 2.6.3 kernels.

----------

## KingPunk

ok, i've been scouring the forums in search of how to do this bootsplash.

i love how it looks, and have wanted it for ages. every time i try to set it up, i give up on it,

because its always such a pain for me, and i can't seem to figure out why.

however, it still doesn't work. 

i (at the moment) am running the gentoo-sources 2.4.22-r7 kernel, patched with the bootsplash

support. i have bootsplash emerged and installed too. it also has been added via rc-update.

and yet, i still see no bootsplash. and its making me oh so sad  :Sad: 

this is my grub.conf/menu.lst:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux (1024x768)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose hdc=ide-scsi vga=0x317

#video=mtrr,vesa:1024x768

video=vesa:1024x768@72

initrd=(hd0,0)/initrd-1024x768
```

this is my kernel config:

http://www.geocities.com/joshua_r_myers/2.4.22-r7-config.txt

and this is my dmesg: (please excuse how much space it takes :s)

```

Linux version 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040217 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Fri Feb 20 10:33:31 EST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ec000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000013000000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

304MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 77824

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 73728 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose hdc=ide-scsi vga=0x317

bootsplash: verbose mode.

ide_setup: hdc=ide-scsi

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1659.209 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3284.99 BogoMIPS

Memory: 303616k/311296k available (2611k kernel code, 7292k reserved, 331k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router SIS [1039/0008] at 00:01.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.4b [Flags: R/O].

sisfb: Video ROM found and mapped to c00c0000

sisfb: Framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xd381e000, size 16384k

sisfb: MMIO at 0xcfee0000, mapped to 0xd481f000, size 128k

sisfb: Memory heap starting at 8192K

sisfb: CRT1 DDC probing failed

sisfb: Mode is 800x600x8 (60Hz)

sisfb: Initial vbflags 0x0

sisfb: Added MTRRs

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

sisfb: Installed SISFB_GET_INFO ioctl (80046ef8)

sisfb: 2D acceleration is enabled, scrolling mode ypan

fb0: SIS 730 frame buffer device, Version 1.6.11

sisfb: (C) 2001-2003 Thomas Winischhofer. All rights reserved.

vesafb: abort, cannot reserve video memory at 0xc0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xd4840000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=4

vesafb: protected mode interface info at cbca:0004

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb1: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

sis900.c: v1.08.06 9/24/2002

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:01.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 00:0b.0

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd400, IRQ 11, 00:07:95:5e:3d:e3.

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 248M

agpgart: Detected SiS 730 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

[drm] AGP 0.99 Aperture @ 0xd0000000 64MB

[drm] Initialized sis 1.0.0 20010503 on minor 0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:00.1

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS730 ATA 100 (1st gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: MAXTOR 4K040H2, ATA DISK drive

hdb: Maxtor 6Y120L0, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c0182500, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c018263c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdc: LITE-ON LTR-52246S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: WDC WD800JB-00CRA1, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c0182a8c, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: 78198750 sectors (40037 MB) w/2000KiB Cache, CHS=4867/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: 240121728 sectors (122942 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=14946/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdd: attached ide-disk driver.

hdd: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: attached ide-scsi driver.

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0:<7>ldm_validate_partition_table(): Found an MS-DOS partition table, not a dynamic disk.

 p1 p2 p3 p4

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0:<7>ldm_validate_partition_table(): Found an MS-DOS partition table, not a dynamic disk.

 p1 p2

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0:<7>ldm_validate_partition_table(): Found an MS-DOS partition table, not a dynamic disk.

 [PTBL] [9729/255/63] p1

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: LITE-ON   Model: LTR-52246S        Rev: 6S07

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 52x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

es1371: version v0.32 time 10:34:58 Feb 20 2004

Trident 4DWave/SiS 7018/ALi 5451,Tvia CyberPro 5050 PCI Audio, version 0.14.10h, 10:35:01 Feb 20 2004

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:01.4

trident: SiS 7018 PCI Audio found at IO 0xd800, IRQ 11

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: CMI65 (CMedia)

AC97 codec does not have proper volume support.

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

host/uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:01.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:01.2

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd4b5b000, IRQ 3

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:01.3, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

usb.c: kmalloc IF d2e99f00, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB OHCI Root Hub

SerialNumber: d4b5b000

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RRR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface d2e99f00

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

PCI: Found IRQ 3 for device 00:01.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 3 with 00:01.3

host/usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xd4b5d000, IRQ 3

host/usb-ohci.c: usb-00:01.2, Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF d2e7e2c0, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x0

Product: USB OHCI Root Hub

SerialNumber: d4b5d000

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 3 ports detected

hub.c: standalone hub

hub.c: ganged power switching

hub.c: global over-current protection

hub.c: Port indicators are not supported

hub.c: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub.c: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub.c: port removable status: RRR

hub.c: local power source is good

hub.c: no over-current condition exists

hub.c: enabling power on all ports

usb.c: hub driver claimed interface d2e7e2c0

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 1

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

klips_info:ipsec_init: KLIPS startup, FreeS/WAN IPSec version: super-freeswan-1.99.8

klips_info:ipsec_alg_init: KLIPS alg v=0.8.1-0 (EALG_MAX=255, AALG_MAX=15)

klips_info:ipsec_alg_init: calling ipsec_alg_static_init()

ipsec_aes_init(alg_type=15 alg_id=12 name=aes): ret=0

ipsec_aes_init(alg_type=14 alg_id=9 name=aes_mac): ret=0

ipsec_blowfish_init(alg_type=15 alg_id=7 name=blowfish): ret=0

ipsec_cast_init(alg_type=15 alg_id=6 name=cast): ret=0

ipsec_null_init(alg_type=15 alg_id=11 name=null): ret=0

ipsec_serpent_init(alg_type=15 alg_id=252 name=serpent): ret=0

ipsec_sha2_init(alg_type=14 alg_id=5 name=sha2_256): ret=0

ipsec_sha2_init(alg_type=14 alg_id=7 name=sha2_512): ret=0

ipsec_twofish_init(alg_type=15 alg_id=253 name=twofish): ret=0

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

systrace: systrace initialized

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

Freeing initrd memory: 40k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1 connection change

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 101, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 1, portstatus 103, change 10, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: new USB device 00:01.2-1, assigned address 2

usb.c: kmalloc IF d2e7ea80, numif 1

usb.c: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=0

usb.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

Product: Camera

usb.c: unhandled interfaces on device

usb.c: USB device 2 (vend/prod 0x46d/0x870) is not claimed by any active driver.

  Length              = 18

  DescriptorType      = 01

  USB version         = 1.10

  Vendor:Product      = 046d:0870

  MaxPacketSize0      = 8

  NumConfigurations   = 1

  Device version      = 1.00

  Device Class:SubClass:Protocol = ff:ff:ff

    Vendor class

Configuration:

  bLength             =    9

  bDescriptorType     =   02

  wTotalLength        = 0037

  bNumInterfaces      =   01

  bConfigurationValue =   01

  iConfiguration      =   00

  bmAttributes        =   80

  MaxPower            =   90mA

  Interface: 0

  Alternate Setting:  0

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   00

    bAlternateSetting   =   00

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   ff:ff:ff

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   81 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0000

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   82 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   03 (Interrupt)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0001

      bInterval           =   10

  Alternate Setting:  1

    bLength             =    9

    bDescriptorType     =   04

    bInterfaceNumber    =   00

    bAlternateSetting   =   01

    bNumEndpoints       =   02

    bInterface Class:SubClass:Protocol =   ff:ff:ff

    iInterface          =   00

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   81 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   01 (Isochronous)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 03ff

      bInterval           =   01

    Endpoint:

      bLength             =    7

      bDescriptorType     =   05

      bEndpointAddress    =   82 (in)

      bmAttributes        =   03 (Interrupt)

      wMaxPacketSize      = 0001

      bInterval           =   10

usb.c: kusbd: /sbin/hotplug add 2

usb.c: kusbd policy returned 0xfffffffe

hub.c: port 2, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

hub.c: port 3, portstatus 100, change 0, 12 Mb/s

Adding Swap: 514072k swap-space (priority -1)

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19+htree+orlov, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

eth0: Media Link On 10mbps half-duplex 

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19+htree+orlov, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,1), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
```

i seem to have /sbin/splash

BUT i can't cat /proc/splash , it says it doesn't exist.

if you could help me, i'd greatly appreciate it.

thanks so much!

~KingPunk

----------

## GODnyc

First a note to KingPunk:

    I believe your specification of your "video=[etc]" in your grub configuration is incorrect: the video parameter is passed to the kernel, and as such needs to be among the kernel options (it needs to be on the kernel line). I'm not sure whether or not passing the resolution you want through the video parameter will accomplish anything. I thought I read somewhere in this howto that it didn't do anything. Check /usr/src/[your kernel]/Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt for information on the plausible video options.

    Although unfamiliar with the 2.4.x .config file, it appears as though you are compiling in the gentoo logo splash _and_ bootsplash. You need to choose one or the other. The gentoo logo is the ASCII gentoo art that displays at boot time. You also seem to be compiling in a lot of different graphic drivers under framebuffer support; after extensively reading this howto I've come to the conclusion that it is best to compile in only vesa support, and set any subsequent video card support as modules.

    Also, consider how much random access memory (RAM) you have; if you have more than or equal to 1024MB (1GB) of RAM you should check to see if you need a patch. You may not as I believe the later releases of 2.4 were patched, I'm not sure about 2.4.22 - check https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19061 (thanks Helena, Niko_K, and Narada for drawing attention to it).

    Furthermore, let me commend you on wisely setting up a link for the lengthy .config file, and likewise reprimand you for not doing the same for your dmesg output.

That said... damn, that's long... on with the success story!

    I recently installed gentoo, about three weeks ago now. And was captivated by the notion of bootsplash. I am utter newbie to linux in general, I dabbled in RedHat a few years back, but faulty hardware made my trip to linux short lived.

    It took me awhile to get bootsplash working after my initial install, let's say a week (though not really that long). I think I hit just about every snag possible, I made countless mistakes before I finally realized there was a problem with having a gig of RAM. I've been coding for a while now... but I'm far from good at it... I mostly just write those annoying projects professors hand out, I haven't done anything worthwhile, so when I realized I needed to patch some source code I was thrilled. Being a newbie to linux, let alone gentoo, I didn't know how to work or construct a patch (still don't for that matter), but I was able to understand the lingo of the patches provided in the above link. I added an if not defined statement to protect me from later kernel compiles, defined the CONFIG_FB_VESA_VIDSIZE constant, made the appropriate changes to vesafb_fix.smem_len as outlined in the bugreport mentioned above ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=19061 ). Recompiled my kernel:

gentoo-dev-sources

Linux GOD 2.6.1-gentoo-r1 #15 Sun Feb 15 06:53:33 EST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

And basked in the glory of my spiffy bootsplash:

http://god.ptraced.net/finally.png

.config: http://god.ptraced.net/config.txt

grub.conf: http://god.ptraced.net/grub-conf.txt <-- just added "splash=verbose" to see if it will rid me of the annoying "Press F2 for verbose mode" that recently started popping up... I know I saw a solution to this problem in this howto, I'll have to reread it.

    If it is a broken link be patient, check again in a few days, computer may be off, or dns may be busted. Oh, and I do have a system logger installed and running, it was just done after the screen shot.

    I still have some minor issues (most unrelated to bootsplash, and the one that is related to bootsplash may very well have been resolved by looking at KingPunk's grub configuration), but I'm loving gentoo!

    Sorry for the lengthy post... I was originally going to write more after I got it working, but I postponed it so much (thanks to nethack, moria, and armagetron) that I've forgotten a lot of what I wanted to talk about. hehe.

    Incidentally, the finally.png image is my old bootsplash, my new bootsplash is a 1280x1024 image of my avatar (a helix-nebula), which looks like an eye... a friend linked me to it saying: "I found your eye" (the eye of GOD). hehe. Eep, two pages for my second post. Not bad  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Etienne

Thanks for the guide, framebuffer works perfectly now...But does somebody know how to change the image resolution in GIMP? I tried to make my own splash screen, but it doesn't seem to work...I suppose it's because of a wrong image resolution, but I dunno how to change it...

----------

## GODnyc

gIMP has been the best way I've found to create great looking bootsplashes. Before I installed X I was trying to generate my bootsplash on my windows partition, which (no surprise) was an awful experience.

gIMPing a bootsplash is fairly simple: create a new image; File -> New, or Ctrl+N. This will bring up a New Image dialog with various options: Image Size, Image Type, Fill Type, and Resolution. The resolution option has been explained previously in this guide, so I wont bother reiterating the point (namely because I don't remember specifically what was said about it). However, it is imperitive that the X Y resolution be set to 96x96 (that's 96 by 96, not 96 multiplied by 96). If you set your Image Size Width, and Height paramaters you will notice that they will change in accordance to the new Resolution settings you made. Simply reedit them (the Image Size width and height) to your desired _screen_ resolution.... I suppose, for completeness sake, I should give an explanation for the different resolution terms... now where was that post... ah, thre it is. To quote the author (this information is now in the actual how-to aspect of the thread):

"IMPORTANT: The [96x96 resolution] is NOT image size (e.g. 1024x768, 1280x1024, etc) but is instead pixels per inch (I think)..." - Malketh

After you've set the appropriate options in the New Image dialog (X,Y resolution to 96x96, Image Size width and height to your desired screen resolution) you can create your bootsplash image. You can either open an existing image you want to use, copy it, and paste it into the New Image you created, or simply be creative and make one using the vast array of artistic tools gIMP provides. Once you've completed your masterpiece save it as jpeg (you can also use png, probably a wide variety of other formats I didn't know worked with the bootsplash).

I don't know why, but I always specify the file type I'm going to save it as instead of letting gIMP figure it out based on the extension I provided in the file name. If you've chosen to use jpeg then I reccomend eliminating the comment gIMP adds, as well as the preview, I don't know if this will affect the bootsplash displaying or not, but better safe than sorry.

Anyway, good luck with your bootsplash! (btw, my bootsplash, config and grub configuration links are all working again. I was having a dns problem).

----------

## moby dick

 :Exclamation:  THAT WAS IT  :Exclamation: 

 *dshook wrote:*   

> For any NVidia card owners:
> 
> I couldn't get a bootsplash image and when I tried I was getting a blank screen.  I managed to resolve this issue by removing agpart (character devices) from my kernel config and specifying Option "NvAGP" "1" in my XF86Config file.

 

You are my redeemer. Me stupid thing forgot to disable that kernelfeature. And I wondered for two weeks now why fb won't work. Such a stupid thing to forget. 

TANHX  :Wink: 

----------

## uziel

 *dshook wrote:*   

> For any NVidia card owners:
> 
> I couldn't get a bootsplash image and when I tried I was getting a blank screen.  I managed to resolve this issue by removing agpart (character devices) from my kernel config and specifying Option "NvAGP" "1" in my XF86Config file.

 

Do you use the VESA or rather the NVidia fb kernel driver? I didn't have any probs with the first but until now did not succeed with the latter... But I will try your hint ASAP.

Yours,

Chris

----------

## eGore911

 *Kow wrote:*   

> Ok I noticed gentoo-dev-sources is now 2.6.3 and has the bootsplash patch... but my kernel still freezes upon boot... there have been many other ppl complaining about their kernel freezing during the initial boot-up also. I know framebuffering was changed a lot so I'm thinking I might need to change what framebuffer driver I am using (I have a Radeon 9700 Pro and I see that their is a new Radeon FB driver).. I'm going to try this now.

 

If you get this working, tell me how. I compiled the new one into the kernel (switching from vesa). It seems to work, but my monitor cannot display it, because its running with 43 Hz!  :Shocked: 

----------

## moby dick

 *uziel wrote:*   

> Do you use the VESA or rather the NVidia fb kernel driver? I didn't have any probs with the first but until now did not succeed with the latter... But I will try your hint ASAP.

 

I'm using VESA and it works fine (now)! If I understand it right the NVidia fb ist only for the "NVidia Riva TNT" card and NOT for any other Nvidia cards. So if you don't have such a riva card and vesa works fine - be happy because everything is all right.  :Razz: 

Bye

M.

----------

## uziel

 *moby dick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm using VESA and it works fine (now)! If I understand it right the NVidia fb ist only for the "NVidia Riva TNT" card and NOT for any other Nvidia cards. So if you don't have such a riva card and vesa works fine - be happy because everything is all right. 
> 
> 

 

The thing is: compiling a bootsplash-enabled kernel with boot splash active but without VESA fb will fail with a compilation error. Regardless of the NVidia fb problems with XFree drivers etc, it won't work anyway ;.)

Cheers,

Chris

----------

## bAnTAi

Anyone get this working with the latest mm-sources? 2.6.3-mm4 i believe?

Tried applying the failed chunks manually but did not succeed. I saw the bootsplash (verbose and silent) but the machine hangs @ the cfq line. The kernel works fine without the bootsplash patch.

----------

## cbr

How can I fbgrab a screen if my first terminal is X output?

----------

## Narada

 *cbr wrote:*   

> How can I fbgrab a screen if my first terminal is X output?

 

One can have a total of 11 virtual terminal bootsplash screens which can be accessed by Alt-FX where X is the VT.  If one of your VT's is taken by X just use another VT to take the screenshot.  Is that what you mean?

----------

## cbr

I mean how can I take a screenshot from the terminal where the X output is going?

Maybe it's the output of XFce, I don't know actually. I start X with startxfce4, and it gives an output into VT 1(ctrl-alt-f1), I'd like to make a screenshot out of that.

----------

## Narada

 *cbr wrote:*   

> I mean how can I take a screenshot from the terminal where the X output is going?
> 
> Maybe it's the output of XFce, I don't know actually. I start X with startxfce4, and it gives an output into VT 1(ctrl-alt-f1), I'd like to make a screenshot out of that.

 

Oh I see.  It's really unusual to start X from the command line manually.  Starting X is usually managed by /etc/init.d/xdm and configured by /etc/rc.conf.  However, if you still want a screenshot of that add the line "fbgrab ~/vt1.png" or something similar into /etc/conf.d/local.start.  This way the screenshot will be taken when /etc/init.d/local is run but before xfce is started.  Or you could put that line in /etc/conf.d/local.stop which will be executed when the computer is being shut down.  Remember to take that out after the shot has been taken though.  Also, the image file size may be quite big so just convert it to jpg to reduce size.

----------

## eeknay

nice guide.

hm, now i want to switch the bootsplash....what exactly do i have to do? if i do it the way i set it up, it doesn't work, i always get the splash i originally set up to be there.

eeknay

----------

## jhardtone

Screenshot

If only i could do this in DOS...

----------

## easy-eeknay

somehow the bootsplash is messed up. when i boot it does not show up. when it's loaded by rc-init @ default its not set up correctly.

if i move to tty2 its alright, back to tty1 it works fine.

??

any ideas

----------

## StarWarsHater

Thanks tor the guide!

development-sources 2.6.4rc1

Works perfectly!  Now off to customize some more...

----------

## Seron

Thanks for the guide.

Is the personalised example theme shown in the how-to available for download? http://dhruba.codewordt.co.uk/images/2.6-bs.jpg

----------

## humillo

It seems like the video kernel parameter should be vesafb instead of vesa. I read this in the documentation you mention in the howto.

Maybe this is a recent change in the 2.6 series? 

David

----------

## Bague

Hmmm, when running through this, my gentoo-dev-sources 2.6 kernel gave an error on compiling in bootsplash modules. No bootsplash comes up.

----------

## psofa

the mm-sources dont have the bootsplash patch right? is there any patch for 2.6.4-rc2-mm1?

----------

## shadokai

Excellent!  It works, excellent how-to(s).  Thanks to all the posts in this thread, everything is working exactly how I wanted it to  I also want to say thanks and how stoked I am.  My friends and co-workers are going to love this.  I'm digging Gentoo more and more every day.

-- B

----------

## hook

ok, call me lazy  ....but i just "spammed" the #gentoo IRC chanel, searched both the forums and the bootsplash.org for it ...but still can't find the solution  :Sad:  ...could be that i'm just too tired to see it :/

anyhoo:

how do you make different vt's use different bootplash configs and images? ...i know it was mentioned somewhere, but i just can't find it ;(

----------

## Shiner_Man

 *psofa wrote:*   

> the mm-sources dont have the bootsplash patch right? is there any patch for 2.6.4-rc2-mm1?

 

```
ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2/bootsplash-0.6-r2.ebuild config
```

That should patch the kernel tree.  Make sure you have the right bootsplash version instead of 0.6-r2.

----------

## Narada

 *hook wrote:*   

> ok, call me lazy  ....but i just "spammed" the #gentoo IRC chanel, searched both the forums and the bootsplash.org for it ...but still can't find the solution :( ...could be that i'm just too tired to see it :/
> 
> anyhoo:
> 
> how do you make different vt's use different bootplash configs and images? ...i know it was mentioned somewhere, but i just can't find it ;(

 

Look at bug 27698, bug 27699 and bug 26996.

----------

## Narada

 *Shiner_Man wrote:*   

>  *psofa wrote:*   the mm-sources dont have the bootsplash patch right? is there any patch for 2.6.4-rc2-mm1? 
> 
> ```
> ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2/bootsplash-0.6-r2.ebuild config
> ```
> ...

 

You can also use the following command which does the above but maintains the most recent bootsplash version.

```
bootsplash_patch
```

----------

## Narada

 *humillo wrote:*   

> It seems like the video kernel parameter should be vesafb instead of vesa. I read this in the documentation you mention in the howto.
> 
> Maybe this is a recent change in the 2.6 series? 
> 
> David

 

Thanks for that tip David / humillo.  This change has now made and also the original guide is now updated for the 2.6.x kernel tree.  Hooray.

----------

## psofa

is there any chance that bootsplash will work with radeonfb?

----------

## eeknay

I'm using grub, have set the new image to /boot/bootsplash and referred in the grub.conf to it, but i get the following error:

"file not found"

?

eeknay

this is my config

```
default 0

timeout 30

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.3-r1

root (hd0,3)

kernel (hd0,5)/2.6.3 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

initrd=/boot/bootsplash

title= Gentoo Linux 2.4.22

root (hd0,3)

kernel (hd0,5)/image2.4 root=/dev/hda4 vga=791

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

i've grub in the mbr, is there something i need to do if i change the config file?

----------

## eeknay

nervermind my previous post, i solved the problem.

the initrd was linked to "/boot/initrd_splash"

this is like i should be like if using grub

```
initrd (hd0,{whatever is your boot})/{your initrd}
```

eeknay

----------

## Surye

I tried to make my own, and botched it a bit... 

http://datamachine.net/~surye/fbscreen.png

I wanted the box to extend past "twilight angel" but only the text did =/

Here's my config:

http://datamachine.net/~surye/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg

----------

## JJJ_NL

```

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=25

tw=1230

th=940

```

And:

```

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1260 900 #04045498

```

I don't know this stuff, but try editing the 900 to 940 ?

----------

## tuxian

I've emerged gentoo-dev-sources (kernel 2.6.4) and the latest bootsplash installed but I can't see it.

It worked fine with kernel 2.6.3.

Will this be fixed when kernel 2.6.4 moves from ~x86 to x86?

----------

## frameRATE

Ok so I got everything workin but I can't get a background image. I just want the default on to show up.. could someone please go down the the line and let  me know what is being checked where? I.E. where it is calling the links to images at so I can figure out what it's just a black screen with pretty text?

----------

## bleakcabal

I am running a 2.6 kernel devlopment source kernel and I can't find this option in the kernel :

Bootsplash configuration  ---> 

         [*] Bootup splash screen 

But I was able to disable this :

Device Drivers  ---> 

     Graphics support  ---> 

             < >   nVidia Riva support  (do not enable!) 

         Logo configuration  ---> 

             [ ] Bootup logo  (do not enable!) 

If I enable/disable the boot logo I see the penguin logo but I never see my bootsplash image ?

----------

## Narada

 *bleakcabal wrote:*   

> I am running a 2.6 kernel devlopment source kernel and I can't find this option in the kernel :
> 
> Bootsplash configuration  ---> 
> 
>          [*] Bootup splash screen 
> ...

 

Have you applied the bootsplash patch?  If not, the bootsplash option won't be there.

----------

## Skotlex

 *xo wrote:*   

> the line
> 
> ```
> /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
> ```
> ...

 

It'd be nice if this little piece of advice were included in the main guide (the first post). Why it hasn't made it up there?

----------

## Ziphon42

I have a Dell Latitude D800 with an LCD w/ native res of 1920x1200.  I'm not necessarily looking for 1920x1200 res, but a widescreen aspect ratio would be nice (I'm somewhat OCD I guess, and squashed text isn't my thing).  I've googled the crap outta the grub options (particularly vga).  If someone knows what options I need to pass in order to get the framebuffer to operate at a widescreen aspect ratio, that would be great.

----------

## OhSh33t

Hello.

This is the most professional Howto I've every seen. Thanks for your time an all that have contributed. I haven't got far in the last 4 hrs reading through these posts, religously, but I've learned allot.

I need some guidance please. 

I just emerged and compiled vanilla-sources 2.4.25. 

I looked in the kernel change log and didn't notice anything about a FBpatch.. So I assumed it wasn't patched.. I'm a noob. Was this wrong or right?

```

willy@fusion willy $ uname -a

Linux fusion 2.4.25 #1 Thu Mar 18 04:52:51 PST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

So following the step by step directions I got to step number 3:

```

root@fusion bootsplash-0.6-r9 # ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r9/bootsplash-0.6-r9.ebuild config.
```

I received some errors which are no big deal. My question is how do I specifically fix this so that I can proceed with the rest of the Howto?

```

1 out of 3 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/video/Config.in.rej
```

If my understanding is correct I should be able to look at "Config.in.rej" and see where the + and - signs are at and modify "drivers/video/Config.in" to add and subtract.. If I can do this, what is the specific order that this needs to be done in.

Config.in.rej

```

*** 366,378 ****

              "$CONFIG_FB_VALKYRIE" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_PLATINUM" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CT65550" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_MATROX" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PM2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SGIVW" = "m" -o \

-               "$CONFIG_FB_PM3" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT" = "y" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_RIVA" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_ATY128" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SIS" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_SA1100" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_RADEON" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PVR2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_INTEL" = "m" ]; then

-           define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 m

         fi

        fi

        if [ "$CONFIG_FB_ATY" = "y" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL" = "y" -o \

--- 375,389 ----

              "$CONFIG_FB_VALKYRIE" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_PLATINUM" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CT65550" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_MATROX" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PM2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SGIVW" = "m" -o \

+             "$CONFIG_FB_PM3" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT" = "y" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_RIVA" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_ATY128" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_SIS" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_SA1100" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_RADEON" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_PVR2" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1" = "m" -o \

              "$CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC" = "m" -o "$CONFIG_FB_INTEL" = "m" ]; then

+           if [ "$CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16" != "y" ]; then

+              define_tristate CONFIG_FBCON_CFB16 m

+           fi

         fi

        fi

        if [ "$CONFIG_FB_ATY" = "y" -o "$CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL" = "y" -o \

```

I don't understand what needs to be added or subtracted to the "Config.in" file? I don't understand the layout of the "Config.in.rej" file either.  I see a "-o" which appears to be a separator from left to right..... but I'm unsure of what simple task needs to take place and the correct order/way of doing it. Please let me know what I need to..

Thanks,

----------

## Skotlex

I wished they would add to the guide that you should try with different "vga =" values if you can't get it to work. It took me endless hours to figure this out....

My desired screen resolution is 1280x1024.

If I use 256 colors (0x307), the framebuffer with the logo will come up, but NOT the bootsplash. I thought I was doing something wrong and tried out several things until at last I came to the source of the problem.

If I use 64k (0x31A), bootsplash will work! And interestingly enough, the other two modes (32k/0x319 and 16M/0x31B) are not supported.

So if you followed all the instructions and only the logo shows up, try different vga settings!

----------

## d3c3it

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> I've emerged gentoo-dev-sources (kernel 2.6.4) and the latest bootsplash installed but I can't see it.
> 
> It worked fine with kernel 2.6.3.
> 
> Will this be fixed when kernel 2.6.4 moves from ~x86 to x86?

 

ive the same issue, anyone know whats wrong ?

----------

## will_in_wi

In personalizing your grub splash boot image, one of the commands is invalid

```
mount /boot

wget http://linux.tkdack.com/downloads/grub/powered-by.xpm.gz -P ~

mv ~powered-by.xpm.gz /boot/grub/
```

 Should be 

```
mount /boot

wget http://linux.tkdack.com/downloads/grub/powered-by.xpm.gz -P ~

mv ~/powered-by.xpm.gz /boot/grub/
```

 Very good howto.

----------

## Zentoo

Doesn't work   :Sad:   with kernel patched with grsecurity ...

   Just to point it out ! the patch doesn't apply correctly...

----------

## flonejek

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer:Bootsplash:Grubsplash

----------

## MsK`

Works great ! Thanks for this howto, i want to add : don't write your jpeg in progressive mode ( in gimp, this was my problem setting home made image  :Neutral:  )

screenshot

----------

## Narada

 *OhSh33t wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
> This is the most professional Howto I've every seen. Thanks for your time an all that have contributed. I haven't got far in the last 4 hrs reading through these posts, religously, but I've learned allot.
> 
> I need some guidance please. 
> ...

 

I doubt there is a bootsplash patch for 2.4.25 and if your application of the patch failed then that means a previous version of the patch for an older kernel did not work on 2.4.25 either.  Also use --dry-run parameter when applying patches to test if it works first before applying without that parameter.  You can use either 2.4.22 or 2.6 kernel with bootsplash.  For new versions of patches look at bootsplash.org.

----------

## Kow

Emerge the latest arch masked bootsplash and try using that first, it has a few more patches in for 2.6 kernels (I think 2.6.4 included)... However I have been using the 2.6.3-rc2 patch on 2.6.4 with it working.

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge bootsplash

```

----------

## OhSh33t

 *Narada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I doubt there is a bootsplash patch for 2.4.25 and if your application of the patch failed then that means a previous version of the patch for an older kernel did not work on 2.4.25 either.  Also use --dry-run parameter when applying patches to test if it works first before applying without that parameter.  You can use either 2.4.22 or 2.6 kernel with bootsplash.  For new versions of patches look at bootsplash.org.

 

Thanks for taking the time to reply. I'm pleased to say that I've gotten your howto to work this morning. Kinda of weird.

I emeged bootsplash-0.6-r11 this morning. Mounted /boot and then changed to the /usr/src/linux directory and did:

```

bootsplash_patch

And it said that the kernel was already patched. When I first tried your howto I did:

ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r9/bootsplash-0.6-r9.ebuild config

...thats when I got the errors that I posted before. So I don't know what to think because the vanilla-sources-2.4.25 hasn't been touched sense. No patches.....nothing.

```

I would just like to say a few things. I was told by several people that I wouldn't be able to get your howto to work with my "integrated Intel i845G video chipset" That is completely false. It works just fine.. both frame buffer and bootsplash at the same time.

I run my XF86Config at a DefaultDepth of 16 at 1024x768. AT 85Hz

The other thing that I would like to mention is that If a noobian like myself blindly followed the install documentation for a (manual kernel compile) then they are going to get messed up. (I think a small explantion in your howto would clear up allot of unneeded posts.) I've already helped 6 people get there stuff working correctly because of the minimal understanding of how partioning schemes work.) Here's the important part of the "/etc/fstab". Per the install docs.

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime          

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime                 

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      

```

Here's my a copy of my grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25 Vanilla Sources

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.25 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

initrd /initrd-1024x768

```

```

# cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

# cat /proc/splash

Splash screen v3.0.7-2003/03/10 (0x07, 1024x768): on

```

Now its time to add custom boot splash..  :Very Happy:  WOOT!! WOOT!!

Thanks again Narada for all the time you took to put this together. I can tell this was allot of work. Nice job. The detail and layout of your HOWTO is inspiring as well.  I will use it as model.. Heh.. Heh..

Quick question:

```

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/bootsplash-1280x1024.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

```

What is the difference between "/images/bootsplash" and "/images/silent" ??

Is it possilbe, and I guess if it is possbile, how do you have unique individual images foor "bootsplash" and each TTY?

----------

## nuggien

add me to the list: http://www.slackaz.com/duc/fb1.png

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## OhSh33t

Sweet..

Here's a test image of the wife and I.

When I added splash=slient to my "kernel" line in grub.conf I got the boot splash progress bar. I was under the assumption that I needed to do some sort of modifications. None needed. So now I have the best of both. Bootsplash/FB and Progress Bar.. WOOTIE WOOT!!!

Although the default images are ugly as sin and have next to nothing for color, it beats a little "Penguin" in the upper lefthand corner with ugly text on a black background.

Using Vanilla Sources 2.4.25 and BootSplash 0.6-r11

Here's my grub.conf

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.25 Vanilla Sources

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.25 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

```

If I wanted to see text output while the Progress Bar was humming along I just hit F2..

What I found strange is, is that it doesn't matter if my "initrd" line is:

```

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

or

initrd /initrd-1024x768

```

Set either way and rebooting didn't seem to matter. Everything still worked.... two of my other friends had to have their initrd line as "initrd=/boot/initrd-(their screensize)". For me it didn't seem to matter either way..  This has me confused   :Question: 

----------

## phreakophile

I just spent the last several hours trying to get this to work, carefully going through config files and tutorials and all that, all to no avail.

Why?

Because one VERY IMPORTANT piece of information is left out of the tutorial (as of the time of this writing):

***---> BootSplash ONLY supports 16-bit <---***

I was trying to do it in 24-bit... silly me.  Anyway... I'm sure there are other ignorant souls out there such as I, so it would be really good if you could include this tidbit in the tutorial above.

See this issue on their website's faq (http://www.bootsplash.org/faq.html)

Thanks.

----------

## arejay

I spent a LONG time trying to get bootsplash to work because it silently fails if the color depth is not 16.  I had to go through the code and comment it up with printk's to figure this out.  

Anyways, the standard diagram:

    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024

----+-------------------------------------

256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307   

32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319   

64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A   

16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B

Is very confusing, since only elements in the third row will work.  This should be made more clear in the howto!  Perhaps something like

Your framebuffer must support 16 bit color depth.  You can chose the resolution of the bootsplash using the following values for vga:

640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024

-------------------------------------

  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A   

Great job other wise though!

For those of you struggling with a silent failure, make sure your vga=0x317 or vga=0x31A etc.

----------

## robfish

I tried this howto a few weeks ago with no success. (Kernel 2.6.3)

Tonight, obviously after some recent edits, it worked great. Thanks.

----------

## benwick

There's lots of questions out there on making bootsplash work with i810fb, and need I mention, not a lot of answers.  (Maybe it works with Gentoo, but I doubt it; I use Slackware.  Posting here because this is easily the best repository for this info that exists.)

Ok, so I got it to work, and it's actually not too hard.  I'm using a vanilla Kernel 2.6.3 plus the bootsplash patch.  Lots of errors of various sorts originally, including the infamous "framebuffer can't handle it" which, you'll all be happy to know, is mendacity of the highest order.  

The solution I came up with is nothing revolutionary, although it may in fact be stupid.  I simply recompiled the kernel without the VESA fb driver altogether, and since this broke the bootsplash section of the kernel compile, I cut out the parts of the bootsplash.c code (/usr/src/linux/drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c) that causes the error.  To wit:

```
/* extern struct fb_ops vesafb_ops; */
```

...and a little farther down...

```
/* if (!vc_cons[unit].d || info->fbops != &vesafb_ops) {

       splash_free(vc, info);

       printk(" found, but framebuffer can't handle it!\n");

       return -1;

   }

*/
```

Recompile and voila.  It seems to work.  No guarantees.

Afterwards I found that it worked with my i810fb set-up (1280x1024x16) but there was still a problem.  All the text in the console startup output appeared on one line.  I sort of solved this by shoving in a "reset" command at the beginning of rc.S, but for the first half of the log in it didn't work.  

Also, when I modified the text output section of my bootsplash config file it put the framebuffer into something like 910x300 mode or something equally bizarre.  If something as weird as that happens, it may be the config.  Try various sample bootsplash configs if possible...  I was forced to cut short the text output window to keep mine from freaking out.

If anybody has encountered these problems feel free to let me know the solutions!

----------

## J0bro

 *Quote:*   

> Open /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf and change the following variable as below.
> 
> ```
> BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"
> ```
> ...

 

Hi and thanks for the fine HOWTO, but my sole question is: is there a reason behind the fact that TTY 6 is missing here? You speak of 12 TTYs; so here I only see 11...

No, I do have another question: is it also possible to integrate the new Gentoo 2004.x silent-with-progressbar-bootsplash? I like it a lot and would like to see it when i fire up my system.

Thanks in advance!

----------

## Narada

 *J0bro wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Open /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf and change the following variable as below.
> 
> ```
> BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"
> ```
> ...

 

That is because XFree runs on TTY 6.

----------

## hardcampa

Just thought I let you know, if you don't use love sources or a prepatched kernel, but instead just look for the bootsplash patch to go with kernel 2.6.5.

I host it with some info in this forum:

Bootsplach Patch For 2.6.5

Note I shouldn't take credit or anything for this patch, wasn't me that made it. I just host it =)

If you want that splashpicture you can find it here

----------

## chris.pickett

Hi!  I have some good news!

I have a Thinkpad A20p with the uncommon-but-surprisingly-common-for-laptops native resolution of 1400x1050.  The guide managed to get me a framebuffer with 1280x1024, but I wasn't willing to settle for less ...

Anyway:  for all you people getting blank screens or who are frustrated because the kernel docs don't list the resolution you want ... there is a dos utility called lfb.exe that I found on a linux Thinkpad T21 page.

However, I'm going to post the instructions in the next post because I can't cut and paste between nano and links, and so have to switch to a different machine ... console workaround suggestions are welcome.

Cheers,

Chris

----------

## chris.pickett

NOTE: you might need to visit http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm if the 622c.zip link below does not work.

Also, see this other topic I originally posted about this, where there's additional discussion about 1) dosemu, 2) other utilities (vbetest), 3) weird resolutions like 1680x1050.  You may not even need to make a bootdisk.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160013

If you have additional problems with this lfb.exe stuff, it's probably more likely that I'll see them if you post there or PM me, than just reply here.

----------- instructions for the original bootdisk method follow -------------

# cd ~

# wget http://this.is.not-mediaways.net/but.i.am/flo/t21/lfb.exe

# wget http://1gighost.net/dosfile/622c.zip

# unzip 622c.zip

# emerge -a mtools

-- insert HD 1.44 Mb floppy

# fdformat /dev/fd0h1440

# mformat -v DOS622 -f 1440 a:

# dd if=622C.IMG of=/dev/fd0h1440

# mcopy lfb.exe a:lfb.exe

# mdir a:

# reboot

a:\> lfb > fbmodes.txt

-- eject floppy

-- <ctrl>-<alt>-<delete>

-- boot linux

-- insert floppy

# mcopy a:fbmodes.txt fbmodes.txt

less fbmodes.txt

-- choose the hex for the mode you want, add 0x200, set vga=<your_new_mode> in /boot/grub/grub.conf

i get the following output with a rage128 (be warned: it *differs* between rage128's), and so I choose vga=0x342 to get 1400x1050x16bpp

Version  : 2.00

OEM Name : ATI MOBILE M3

memory   : 16777216

PM calls : at c000:647a, len 0166

    win  : 0026

    start: 006e

    pal  : 00a8

26 00 6e 00 a8 00 0c 00 00 20 00 01 10 20 16 20 

54 20 38 20 3c 20 5c 20 00 20 04 20 b0 20 b2 20 

b4 20 ff ff ff ff 56 52 e8 f9 00 00 00 66 87 d6 

0a ff 75 1e b2 10 ec a8 08 74 07 5a 5e 66 b8 4f 

03 c3 66 8b c6 b2 38 0a db 74 0e b2 3c 80 fb 01 

74 07 5a 5e 66 b8 4f 01 c3 66 d1 e0 66 8b f0 fe 

c0 66 50 66 56 58 ef 5a 5e 66 b8 4f 00 c3 56 e8 

b2 00 00 00 f6 c3 7f 74 06 5e 66 b8 4f 01 c3 50 

51 52 66 52 66 51 59 c1 e1 02 66 8b d6 e8 82 00 

00 00 b2 00 b8 24 02 00 00 ef b2 04 8b c1 ef 5a 

59 58 5e 66 b8 4f 00 c3 f6 c3 7f 74 0a 80 fb 01 

74 05 66 b8 4f 02 c3 66 81 f9 00 01 77 0c 66 8b 

c2 66 03 c1 66 3d 00 01 76 05 66 b8 4f 01 c3 56 

53 51 52 57 e8 4d 00 00 00 8a c2 66 8b d6 80 fb 

01 74 17 b2 b0 ee e8 29 00 00 00 b2 b4 26 8b 07 

ef 83 c7 04 66 49 75 f5 eb 10 b2 b2 ee b2 b4 ed 

26 89 07 83 c7 04 66 49 75 f5 5f 5a 59 5b 5e 66 

b8 4f 00 c3 80 fb 80 75 0c b2 5c ec a8 01 75 fb 

ec a8 01 74 fb c3 50 51 52 57 e8 00 00 00 00 5f 

66 2e 8b 97 d9 fe ff ff 66 2e 8b 8f db fe ff ff 

66 8b f2 b2 16 66 ed 66 3b c1 74 10 b6 ff 66 ed 

66 3b c1 74 07 fe ce 75 f5 66 8b d6 32 d2 66 8b 

f2 5f 5a 59 58 c3 

 182h:   320 x  200 x  8           0xf8000000, 255 pages

 10dh:   320 x  200 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 127 pages

 10eh:   320 x  200 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 127 pages

 10fh:   320 x  200 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 84 pages

 120h:   320 x  200 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 63 pages

 192h:   320 x  240 x  8           0xf8000000, 127 pages

 193h:   320 x  240 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 84 pages

 194h:   320 x  240 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 84 pages

 195h:   320 x  240 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 63 pages

 196h:   320 x  240 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 50 pages

 1a2h:   400 x  300 x  8           0xf8000000, 127 pages

 1a3h:   400 x  300 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 63 pages

 1a4h:   400 x  300 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 63 pages

 1a5h:   400 x  300 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 41 pages

 1a6h:   400 x  300 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 31 pages

 1b2h:   512 x  384 x  8           0xf8000000, 84 pages

 1b3h:   512 x  384 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 41 pages

 1b4h:   512 x  384 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 41 pages

 1b5h:   512 x  384 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 27 pages

 1b6h:   512 x  384 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 20 pages

 1c2h:   640 x  350 x  8           0xf8000000, 63 pages

 1c3h:   640 x  350 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 35 pages

 1c4h:   640 x  350 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 35 pages

 1c5h:   640 x  350 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 22 pages

 1c6h:   640 x  350 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 17 pages

 100h:   640 x  400 x  8           0xf8000000, 63 pages

 183h:   640 x  400 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 31 pages

 184h:   640 x  400 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 31 pages

 185h:   640 x  400 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 20 pages

 186h:   640 x  400 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 15 pages

 101h:   640 x  480 x  8           0xf8000000, 50 pages

 110h:   640 x  480 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 24 pages

 111h:   640 x  480 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 24 pages

 112h:   640 x  480 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 16 pages

 121h:   640 x  480 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 12 pages

 103h:   800 x  600 x  8           0xf8000000, 31 pages

 113h:   800 x  600 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000, 16 pages

 114h:   800 x  600 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000, 16 pages

 115h:   800 x  600 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000, 10 pages

 122h:   800 x  600 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  7 pages

 105h:  1024 x  768 x  8           0xf8000000, 20 pages

 116h:  1024 x  768 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000,  9 pages

 117h:  1024 x  768 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000,  9 pages

 118h:  1024 x  768 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  6 pages

 123h:  1024 x  768 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  4 pages

 107h:  1280 x 1024 x  8           0xf8000000, 11 pages

 119h:  1280 x 1024 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000,  5 pages

 11ah:  1280 x 1024 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000,  5 pages

 11bh:  1280 x 1024 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  3 pages

 124h:  1280 x 1024 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  2 pages

 172h:  1600 x 1200 x  8           0xf8000000,  7 pages

 173h:  1600 x 1200 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000,  3 pages

 174h:  1600 x 1200 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000,  3 pages

 175h:  1600 x 1200 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  1 pages

 176h:  1600 x 1200 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  1 pages

 140h:  1400 x 1050 x  8           0xf8000000, 10 pages

 141h:  1400 x 1050 x 15  0:5:5:5  0xf8000000,  4 pages

 142h:  1400 x 1050 x 16  0:5:6:5  0xf8000000,  4 pages

 143h:  1400 x 1050 x 24  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  2 pages

 144h:  1400 x 1050 x 32  0:8:8:8  0xf8000000,  1 pages

hope this helps everyone.  if the lfb.exe or 622c.zip files go down, let me know, i'll keep copies.Last edited by chris.pickett on Tue Jul 06, 2004 6:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Narada

 *hardcampa wrote:*   

> Just thought I let you know, if you don't use love sources or a prepatched kernel, but instead just look for the bootsplash patch to go with kernel 2.6.5.
> 
> I host it with some info in this forum:
> 
> Bootsplach Patch For 2.6.5
> ...

 

Thanks hardcampa.  I've added this patch to the guide.  It's hosted by me and I've added a link back to your post above as being the origin.

----------

## kbatman

thanks for the effort put into this doc ... more toys to play with now ... but again thanks

----------

## tmlonline

Hi,

Does this work for the wide screen resolution (1280x800)?

Thanks

----------

## Insanity5902

As far as i know , no.  Maybe if you tried do some of the fb hacks to get a higher refresh rate, you might be able, but from my research fb only does the standard 4:3 ratios, not the 16:9 or 16:10.  Trust me, I wish it could.  My monitor runs at 1280x768 natively, and I have searched and found nothing.

----------

## chris.pickett

Try the lfb.exe method I posted just above and see if your video card supports that mode.  It only takes 5 or 10 minutes ...

----------

## rfujimoto

Thanks for the great guide!

Just as a note, I run a pure UDEV system and some kernel sources do not properly report to udev that /dev/fb should be created.

There are patches in the mm-sources and love-sources.  I can't find the actual patch and I'm not sure of the name for the patch. I just know those two sources have the needed patch for a pure UDEV system.

----------

## Godvalve

 *arejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Your framebuffer must support 16 bit color depth.  You can chose the resolution of the bootsplash using the following values for vga:
> 
> 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024
> ...

 

OMG! Yes... this is the problem I've been having all along. Thank you for sharing your insight.

PLEASE ADD THIS TO THE HOW-TO!

----------

## Hellsnoopy

What about an ebuild for 2.4.26 ?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## northfuse

i've tried many times to try to get the silent boot screen working, but to no avail.  I first used gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5 (the ones i've been using for awhile), and also downloaded and tried mm-sources-2.6.6-rc1, which also wouldn't change anything.  I thought that I followed the tutorial, but maybe there is something that i missed?

----------

## Narada

 *Hellsnoopy wrote:*   

> What about an ebuild for 2.4.26 ?
> 
>  :D

 

In time, generally, patches for new kernels turn up.  However, if you must ask https://bugs.gentoo.org/ is the place to do it.

----------

## muchar

I did everything as mentioned here, and I cant get the effect - it Oopses.

I'm using gentoo-2.6.5 sources. Version 0.6-r14 of bootsplash. Don't know what I've broken. Here is what dmesg gives:

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e1aaa032

 printing eip:

c0258228

*pde = 1fd6d067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c0258228>]    Not tainted

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.5-gentoo-r1) 

EIP is at splash_renderc+0xe8/0x1b0

eax: 00000001   ebx: e0986032   ecx: 00000000   edx: e1aaa032

esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: 0000ad55   esp: df733db4

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process splash.bin (pid: 4276, threadinfo=df732000 task=dfb63780)

Stack: 00000800 00000800 00000010 00000000 ad550000 00000000 00000000 00000001 

       c0413c20 c0413c20 c039c2f0 00000008 c0413ea4 c02588a0 00000000 c0413ea5 

       0000030c 00000019 00000010 00000008 00000010 00000010 00000008 e184e000 

Call Trace:

 [<c02588a0>] splash_cursor+0x130/0x210

 [<c025197b>] fbcon_cursor+0x37b/0x3c0

 [<c011475a>] recalc_task_prio+0x8a/0x1b0

 [<c011475a>] recalc_task_prio+0x8a/0x1b0

 [<c011560c>] schedule+0x33c/0x590

 [<c020b99e>] complement_pos+0x1e/0x170

 [<c0121f9e>] __group_send_sig_info+0x3e/0xc0

 [<c020be9d>] hide_cursor+0x1d/0x30

 [<c020c189>] redraw_screen+0x199/0x1e0

 [<c011588a>] preempt_schedule+0x2a/0x50

 [<c020c823>] vc_resize+0x393/0x490

 [<c0255d7e>] splash_status+0xee/0x150

 [<c025601d>] splash_write_proc+0x15d/0x400

 [<c0175fcb>] proc_file_write+0x2b/0x40

 [<c014a4bd>] vfs_write+0xcd/0x120

 [<c014a5a8>] sys_write+0x38/0x60

 [<c01086a7>] syscaCode: 0f b7 0a 90 8d 74 26 00 83 c2 02 f7 c7 40 00 00 00 74 60 0b 

 <6>bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

ll_call+0x7/0xb

IAnybody knows what this could mean?

----------

## ErnieS

I have bootsplash working but have put up a custom image that doesn't look right with an overlay. The only way I can get rid of the blue transparent overlay is to comment out the line:

#box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04045498

This still leaves a border at the right and bottom edges. Is there any way to get rid of the border?

----------

## hypnotic

ErnieS,

In the bootsplash config, "box" means draw a box using the specified color (including alpha transparency) and coordinates. Your box is actually five boxes in all likelihood. You've disabled the main box, but there are four other really long thin boxes creating the border. You need to comment out the remaining four "box" lines in your config. (One box for each side)

FYI, for anyone who wants to RTFM on the bootsplash config files, you can find somewhat adequate documentation here.

----------

## hypnotic

muchar,

I'm seeing the same thing. In my case, it's sporadic. I'm using two custom images. One always works fine. The other one works some of the time, but not all of the time.

For the image that breaks, the oops happens in two scenarios. The first is when I put the image in the initrd and reboot. The second is when I manually change a console's background using '/sbin/splash -s -u n -f image'

If anyone has anything else, please assist.

----------

## tEdEus

@Narada

Thank you for this howto - it's great.  :Very Happy: 

All information on FB in one place. Good work.

----------

## Assgier

very nice howto, i got it all running by patching vanilla kernel 2.6.6-RC3 (the current latest RC release in the 2.6 tree) with the 2.6.5 patch from your opening post  :Smile: 

I also got mplayer (1.0_pre4-r1) running in the console just the way zenzei did it on his 2.5.x kernel  :Smile: 

Of course i also should post my result and here it is  :Smile: 

[edit]

one little problem still remains; at boot time, bootsplash starts up far too late... all the programs have allready started up and only 1 or 2 seconds before X starts up, bootsplash comes to play... i tried putting bootsplash in the "boot" runlevel instead of "default", but it didn't help much  :Sad: 

Is there anyone who can tell me more about this? Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## Assgier

it's working now... once i understood what initrd images where and why i had to add the theme's to the kernel as well as Gentoo itself, i figured that the patch might've just not worked on 2.6.6-rc3 and come to think about that i remember having one little error during the patching process, wich obviously is the cause of it not working. That's why bootsplash wouldn't startup together with the kernel, but only few secs before X.

I have downgraded my kernel to 2.6.5 again (the one from kernel.org) and patched that one; it worked fine  :Smile: 

After that it just worked the way i wanted it to!  :Smile: 

So hereby i second that the 2.6.5 patch won't work with 2.6.6-rc3  :Sad: 

And here is another screenshot, Gentoo looking like SuSE  :Shocked: 

----------

## dalek

OK I screwed up something.  The GUI, or X, works fine but when I switch to a console, ctrl alt F1, the screen is screwed up bad.  It looks like it is torn.  

Somebody tell me what I did wrong.  I rechecked my steps but no luck yet.

Need info, let me know.  I'm using a 2.6 kernel.  It is the one that is stable for me at least.

Edit:  Hold that thought.  Now the kernel won't boot.  Hangs up after replaying journal.  Still scratching head on that one.  It did work once though, except for the problem above.

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## Assgier

 *dalek wrote:*   

> OK I screwed up something.  The GUI, or X, works fine but when I switch to a console, ctrl alt F1, the screen is screwed up bad.  It looks like it is torn.  
> 
> Somebody tell me what I did wrong.  I rechecked my steps but no luck yet.
> 
> Need info, let me know.  I'm using a 2.6 kernel.  It is the one that is stable for me at least.
> ...

 

if i where you i'd compile a new one (same settings, assuming that you have a settings file saved somewhere)  :Smile: 

i'm going to see if i can patch the recently (like yesterday or something) new stable kernel 2.6.6 with the 2.6.5 one  :Smile: 

[edit]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> linux-2.6.6 # patch -p1 <bootsplash-3.1.3-2.6.5 --dry-run
> 
> patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c
> ...

 

it's the only error i get when trying to patch 2.6.6, but it's enough to prevent bootsplash from working... maybe the topicstarter can do something with this information to make a patch for 2.6.6?  :Smile: 

----------

## dalek

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> if i where you i'd compile a new one (same settings, assuming that you have a settings file saved somewhere) 
> 
> i'm going to see if i can patch the recently (like yesterday or something) new stable kernel 2.6.6 with the 2.6.5 one 
> 
> 

 

I did that several times, same crap.  What is funny is, the only change is the changes for the bootsplash.  Wonder if it was crapped during download or something.

I'll go practice rm -rf /usr/portage/distfiles/bootsplash something or other and start over from scratch.  Maybe I upchuked something else too.  <shruggs shoulders again>

Later

 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Matrix7

I've been having trouble getting my 2.6.6 kernel to boot as well. After exhaustive investigation I found that the MDA support in

Device Drivers > 

  Graphics Support >

    Console Display Driver Support >

       MDA Text Console <*>

was the cause of the problem. Unchecked that option and now my 2.6.6 kernel boots fine with bootsplash.

----------

## sleggh

i just can't get this to work :/ im running ck-sources 2.6.4, tried about everything but it doesn't work. No errors at boot but when i run cat /proc/splash it tells me that splash is OFF. It worked once though, but it seemed like the picture were too small for the resolution i used, but it was not. My grub conf looks like this: 

```
title=Gentoo Linux splash and fb     

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.4-ck root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

And i don't have an /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf , just a bootsplash file.

----------

## woody77

I'm running mm-sources-2.6.6-rc3.  The 2.6.5 patch doesn't correctly apply to fbcon.c.  But I *think* I was able to manually apply the patch.  kernel's rebuilding now, and we'll find out soon enough.

**YES**

Ok, now I've finally got /proc/splash, but other issues, since I can't display anything, but the kernel patch seems to have worked.  Here's the correct diff.

If someone would like to host this (topic-starter?)  then pm me, and I'll e-mail it to you.

Only three "hunks" needed to be fixed-up from the 2.6.5 patch.

766-772 -> 813-824

1828-1846 -> 1924-1949

2279-2285 -> 2382-2390

```

*** /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/console/fbcon.c.orig   Thu May 13 14:55:09 2004

--- /usr/src/linux/drivers/video/console/fbcon.c        Thu May 13 15:55:19 2004

***************

*** 93,98 ****

--- 93,101 ----

  #endif

  #include "fbcon.h"

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+ #include "../bootsplash/bootsplash.h"

+ #endif

  #ifdef FBCONDEBUG

  #  define DPRINTK(fmt, args...) printk(KERN_DEBUG "%s: " fmt, __FUNCTION__ , ## args)

***************

*** 198,205 ****

        if (!info || info->state != FBINFO_STATE_RUNNING ||

            info->cursor.rop == ROP_COPY)

                return;

-       acquire_console_sem();

        info->cursor.enable ^= 1;

        info->fbops->fb_cursor(info, &info->cursor);

        release_console_sem();

  }

--- 201,214 ----

        if (!info || info->state != FBINFO_STATE_RUNNING ||

            info->cursor.rop == ROP_COPY)

                return;

        info->cursor.enable ^= 1;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data) {

+               splash_cursor(info->splash_data, info, &info->cursor);

+               return;

+       }

+ #endif

+       acquire_console_sem();

        info->fbops->fb_cursor(info, &info->cursor);

        release_console_sem();

  }

***************

*** 315,320 ****

--- 324,337 ----

  {

        struct fb_copyarea area;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data) {

+               splash_bmove(info->splash_data, vc, info, 

+                               sy, sx, dy, dx, height, width);

+               return;

+       }

+ #endif

+ 

        area.sx = sx * vc->vc_font.width;

        area.sy = sy * vc->vc_font.height;

        area.dx = dx * vc->vc_font.width;

***************

*** 331,336 ****

--- 348,360 ----

        int bgshift = (vc->vc_hi_font_mask) ? 13 : 12;

        struct fb_fillrect region;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data) {

+               splash_clear(info->splash_data, vc, info,

+                                        sy, sx, height, width);

+               return;

+       }

+ #endif

        region.color = attr_bgcol_ec(bgshift, vc);

        region.dx = sx * vc->vc_font.width;

        region.dy = sy * vc->vc_font.height;

***************

*** 359,364 ****

--- 383,397 ----

        u16 c = scr_readw(s);

        u8 *src, *dst, *dst0;

+       #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data) {

+               splash_putcs(info->splash_data, vc, info, s, count, yy, xx);

+       return;

+       }

+       #endif

+  

+       

+       

        image.fg_color = attr_fgcol(fgshift, c);

        image.bg_color = attr_bgcol(bgshift, c);

        image.dx = xx * vc->vc_font.width;

***************

*** 415,420 ****

--- 448,460 ----

        unsigned int bs = info->var.yres - bh;

        struct fb_fillrect region;

+       #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data) {

+               splash_clear_margins(info->splash_data, vc, info, bottom_only);

+       return;

+       }

+        #endif

+       

        region.color = attr_bgcol_ec(bgshift, vc);

        region.rop = ROP_COPY;

***************

*** 691,697 ****

        nr_cols = info->var.xres / vc->vc_font.width;

        nr_rows = info->var.yres / vc->vc_font.height;

! 

        if (logo) {

                /* Need to make room for the logo */

                int cnt;

--- 731,744 ----

        nr_cols = info->var.xres / vc->vc_font.width;

        nr_rows = info->var.yres / vc->vc_font.height;

!  #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

!       if (vc->vc_splash_data && vc->vc_splash_data->splash_state) {

!               nr_cols = vc->vc_splash_data->splash_text_wi / vc->vc_font.width;

!               nr_rows = vc->vc_splash_data->splash_text_he / vc->vc_font.height;

!               logo = 0;

!       }

!  #endif

!  

        if (logo) {

                /* Need to make room for the logo */

                int cnt;

***************

*** 757,764 ****

                vc->vc_hi_font_mask = 0x100;

                if (vc->vc_can_do_color)

                        vc->vc_complement_mask <<= 1;

!       }

! 

        if (logo) {

                if (vc->vc_cols != nr_cols || vc->vc_rows != nr_rows)

                        vc_resize(vc->vc_num, nr_cols, nr_rows);

--- 804,817 ----

                vc->vc_hi_font_mask = 0x100;

                if (vc->vc_can_do_color)

                        vc->vc_complement_mask <<= 1;

!           }

!       

!       #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

!            if(vc->vc_splash_data && vc->vc_splash_data->splash_state) {

!                    con_remap_def_color(vc->vc_num, vc->vc_splash_data->splash_color << 4 | vc->vc_splash_data->splash_fg_color);

!            }

!       #endif 

!       

        if (logo) {

                if (vc->vc_cols != nr_cols || vc->vc_rows != nr_rows)

                        vc_resize(vc->vc_num, nr_cols, nr_rows);

***************

*** 883,888 ****

--- 936,947 ----

        if (vt_cons[vc->vc_num]->vc_mode != KD_TEXT)

                return;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data) {

+               splash_putc(info->splash_data, vc, info, c, ypos, xpos);

+               return;

+       }

+ #endif

        image.dx = xpos * vc->vc_font.width;

        image.dy = real_y(p, ypos) * vc->vc_font.height;

        image.width = vc->vc_font.width;

***************

*** 957,962 ****

--- 1016,1027 ----

                if (info->cursor.rop == ROP_XOR) {

                        info->cursor.enable = 0;

                        info->cursor.rop = ROP_COPY;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+                       if (info->splash_data) {

+                               splash_cursor(info->splash_data, info, &cursor);

+                               break;

+                       }

+ #endif

                        info->fbops->fb_cursor(info, &cursor);

                }

                break;

***************

*** 1032,1037 ****

--- 1097,1109 ----

                                mask[i++] = 0xff;

                }

                info->cursor.rop = ROP_XOR;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+               if (info->splash_data) {

+                       splash_cursor(info->splash_data, info, &cursor);

+                       vbl_cursor_cnt = CURSOR_DRAW_DELAY;

+                       break;

+               }

+ #endif

                info->fbops->fb_cursor(info, &cursor);

                vbl_cursor_cnt = CURSOR_DRAW_DELAY;

                break;

***************

*** 1335,1340 ****

--- 1407,1416 ----

                        fbcon_softback_note(vc, t, count);

                if (logo_shown >= 0)

                        goto redraw_up;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+               if (info->splash_data)

+                       goto redraw_up;

+ #endif

                switch (p->scrollmode & __SCROLL_YMASK) {

                case __SCROLL_YMOVE:

                        accel_bmove(vc, info, t + count, 0, t, 0,

***************

*** 1402,1407 ****

--- 1478,1487 ----

        case SM_DOWN:

                if (count > vc->vc_rows)        /* Maximum realistic size */

                        count = vc->vc_rows;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+               if (info->splash_data)

+                       goto redraw_down;

+ #endif

                switch (p->scrollmode & __SCROLL_YMASK) {

                case __SCROLL_YMOVE:

                        accel_bmove(vc, info, t, 0, t + count, 0,

***************

*** 1527,1532 ****

--- 1607,1619 ----

                }

                return;

        }

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       if (info->splash_data && sy == dy && height == 1) {

+               /* must use slower redraw bmove to keep background pic intact */

+               splash_bmove_redraw(info->splash_data, vc, info, sy, sx, dx, width);

+               return;

+       }

+ #endif

        accel_bmove(vc, info, real_y(p, sy), sx, real_y(p, dy), dx,

                        height, width);

  }

***************

*** 1569,1574 ****

--- 1656,1665 ----

        struct fb_info *info = registered_fb[(int) con2fb_map[vc->vc_num]];

        struct display *p = &fb_display[vc->vc_num];

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       splash_prepare(vc, info);

+ #endif

+ 

        if (softback_top) {

                int l = fbcon_softback_size / vc->vc_size_row;

                if (softback_lines)

***************

*** 1652,1657 ****

--- 1743,1754 ----

        fbcon_cursor(vc, blank ? CM_ERASE : CM_DRAW);

        if (!info->fbops->fb_blank) {

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+               if (info->splash_data) {

+                       splash_blank(info->splash_data, vc, info, blank);

+                       return 0;

+               }

+ #endif

                if (blank) {

                        unsigned short oldc;

                        u_int height;

***************

*** 1828,1837 ****

        }

        if (resize) {

                /* reset wrap/pan */

                info->var.xoffset = info->var.yoffset = p->yscroll = 0;

                updatescrollmode(p, vc);

!               vc_resize(vc->vc_num, info->var.xres / w, info->var.yres / h);

                if (CON_IS_VISIBLE(vc) && softback_buf) {

                        int l = fbcon_softback_size / vc->vc_size_row;

                        if (l > 5)

--- 1925,1944 ----

        }

        if (resize) {

+               u32 xres = info->var.xres, yres = info->var.yres;

                /* reset wrap/pan */

                info->var.xoffset = info->var.yoffset = p->yscroll = 0;

+               p->vrows = info->var.yres_virtual / h;

+ 

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+               if (info->splash_data) {

+                       xres = info->splash_data->splash_text_wi;

+                       yres = info->splash_data->splash_text_he;

+               }

+ #endif

                updatescrollmode(p, vc);

!               vc_resize(vc->vc_num, xres / w, yres / h);

!                               

                if (CON_IS_VISIBLE(vc) && softback_buf) {

                        int l = fbcon_softback_size / vc->vc_size_row;

                        if (l > 5)

***************

*** 2274,2279 ****

--- 2381,2390 ----

        if (!num_registered_fb)

                return -ENODEV;

+ #ifdef CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH

+       splash_init();

+ #endif

+ 

        err = take_over_console(&fb_con, first_fb_vc, last_fb_vc,

                                fbcon_is_default);

        if (err)

```

----------

## woody77

Way cool!  (works now).  Just need to get my theme for 1400x1050 sorted out.

----------

## Assgier

is there any reason why the people from bootsplash.org don't release any patches for more recent kernels themselves  :Question: 

----------

## dalek

 *Assgier wrote:*   

> is there any reason why the people from bootsplash.org don't release any patches for more recent kernels themselves 

 

Me too or me two.  I'm can't get the 2.6.5 one to boot.  I copied the config over from a good bootable kernel and it still won't do right.  I got 2.6.6 and it boots but no bootsplash yet.

Waiting.

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sleggh

yeah! it's working now  :Smile:  and i don't know why. My personal theme isn't working though, but that's another question.

----------

## woody77

Well, not quite perfect..  Gettings an "oops" during init, but after that, I can restart the service and it changes just fine.  Not sure if this is a bootsplash problem, or one I introduced with my patch.  Will look into it, since it IS in the code I had to manually merge.

```

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1400x1050, 160727 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address e147b032

 printing eip:

c02f96ea

*pde = 1ddac067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c02f96ea>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202   (2.6.6-rc3-mm1) 

EIP is at splash_renderc+0xe6/0x19e

eax: 00000001   ebx: e147b032   ecx: e0ae5e32   edx: 00000000

esi: 00000000   edi: 00000000   ebp: 0000ad55   esp: dfa3fd80

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process splash.bin (pid: 6103, threadinfo=dfa3e000 task=dfc6acb0)

Stack: 00000b00 00000010 00000000 ad550000 00000007 00000000 00000001 00000010 

       df996220 c1511a94 c1511800 c02f9d9b e0ecc000 c1511800 00000007 00000000 

       c1511a8c 00000419 00000019 00000010 00000008 00000010 00000008 e0ecc000 

Call Trace:

 [<c02f9d9b>] splash_cursor+0x134/0x1e4

 [<c02f2ba2>] fbcon_cursor+0x3b9/0x3fe

 [<c0123193>] __group_send_sig_info+0x4d/0xcf

 [<c0294201>] invert_screen+0x190/0x1bf

 [<c0291c0e>] clear_selection+0x18/0x5d

 [<c0294774>] hide_cursor+0x2b/0x42

 [<c0294a84>] redraw_screen+0x1ad/0x1f5

 [<c01233f1>] kill_pg_info+0x32/0x54

 [<c029524c>] vc_resize+0x3f6/0x505

 [<c02f71ae>] splash_status+0xfd/0x171

 [<c02f746b>] splash_write_proc+0x171/0x445

 [<c0320803>] stall_callback+0x0/0x19b

 [<c017be81>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x42

 [<c017beb8>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x42

 [<c014d569>] vfs_write+0xb0/0x119

 [<c014d677>] sys_write+0x42/0x63

 [<c0105f13>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 08 f7 c6 07 00 00 00 75 0e 8b 54 24 40 0f b6 3a 83 c2 01 89 54 24 40 89 f8 89 ea 84 c0 78 0f 8b 44 24 18 8b 54 24 14 85 c0 74 03 <0f> b7 13 83 c3 02 f7 c7 40 00 00 00 74 5b 0b 54 24 0c 89 11 83 

 <6>bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1400x1050, 160727 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1400x1050, 160727 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1400x1050, 160727 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1400x1050, 160727 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.3-2003/11/14: looking for picture.... found (1400x1050, 160727 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

```

however, after that first problem on the first attempt at setting up vt0, it works fine, on vt0-5.  Very impressive.  Not a clean transition between X.org and an fb'd vt, a bit of "snow" in the x windows and text window as it transitions, but it all cleans up quickly.

Now to just get my themes sorted out so that I've got the same background continuously.

----------

## sleggh

hmm got a slight problem here.

http://upl.silentwhisper.net/uplfolders/upload5/console.png

i want the box to cover the whole text in the bottom of the picture, but i have no idea were in the config i'l change that.

----------

## Assgier

 *sleggh wrote:*   

> hmm got a slight problem here.
> 
> http://upl.silentwhisper.net/uplfolders/upload5/console.png
> 
> i want the box to cover the whole text in the bottom of the picture, but i have no idea were in the config i'l change that.

 

you need to change that in the specific .cfg file of your theme  :Smile: 

----------

## DCatcher

Here's my first bootsplash.

Just with v2 config.

http://www.tribal-board.de/uploads/bootsplash.png

----------

## Narada

There's now a 2.6.6 patch available on the original topic post.  I've tried it and bootsplash works fine.  However, I had to use the testing tree nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx to start X with 2.6.6.  Leave 8k stack sizes in kernel options rather than choosing 4k.

----------

## Larcen

Maybe I overlooked something important, I most likely did..but here it is.

I have a working bootsplash, and using genkernel, so there was a initrd-gentoo-r1 automatically made and placed in ./boot. So when I copied over the configs, replaced the symlink and edited the config, I copied over the initrd using the same file name. Luckly when I rebooted, or before I did all this, I made a backup of my genkernel initrd in my root directory, because It failed and I had to mount everything using livecd and replace the initrd.  :Sad: 

----------

## teedog

 *chris.pickett wrote:*   

> hope this helps everyone.  if the lfb.exe or 622c.zip files go down, let me know, i'll keep copies.

 

622c.zip's link is dead.  Could you put it up somewhere again?  I have a Dell Inspiron 600m with a Radeon 9000, and while 0x342 allows me to boot, I don't get a bootsplash image (says signature not found).  Bootsplash works if I use 0x31A (1280x1024).  That's why I want to use your trick to find the correct vga= value for me to run 1400x1050.

Thanks.

----------

## woody77

1400x1050 (kernel 2.6)

```

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x342

```

----------

## teedog

 *woody77 wrote:*   

> 1400x1050 (kernel 2.6)
> 
> ```
> 
> video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x342
> ...

 

I did exactly that but no bootsplash image was loaded (kernel booted fine, just no image).  Works fine with vga=0x31A.

----------

## chris.pickett

Go here for the bootdisk:

http://www.bootdisk.com/bootdisk.htm

and you want the one from the DOS-based image files.

I guess the guy just provides links to them.

----------

## Larcen

 *DCatcher wrote:*   

> Here's my first bootsplash.
> 
> Just with v2 config.
> 
> http://www.tribal-board.de/uploads/bootsplash.png

 

*Groans* I'm envious! *Kicks his initrd made by genkernel.*

----------

## teedog

 *teedog wrote:*   

>  *woody77 wrote:*   1400x1050 (kernel 2.6)
> 
> ```
> 
> video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x342
> ...

 

I'm so stupid.  I forgot tor resize the image to 1400x1050.  All is well now.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Hi, several people have reported the problem that the initrd image fails to load when they create a custom image -- but that the original default bootsplash works great.

That is the boat that I'm in.

Here's my grub.conf:

```
# which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 is the second, etc.

default 0

#How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 10

#Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

### the following three configurations are the post fb kernels

## Kernel version updated form -fb-splash to -fb-splash2

# Yes Framebuffer, Yes Bootsplash, Gentoo Default Image

title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.5) (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-fb-splash4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd=/boot/oldinitrd-1024x768

# Yes Framebuffer, Yes Bootsplash, Custom Image

title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.5) (+fb +splash) (custom)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-fb-splash4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

# Yes Framebuffer, No Bootsplash

title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.5) (+fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-fb-splash4 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

#  No Framebuffer, No Bootsplash

title=Gentoo Linux (Kernel 2.6.5) (-fb -splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-fb-splash4 root=/dev/hda3

```

I'm pretty sure that I've followed all the intstructions right, and as I said, it works great with the default image.  It is only when I try to use my own custom image that it fails (and fails silently, with no errors reported :/   ).

Thanks in advanced

Justin

----------

## woody77

No errors are reported in dmesg?  I never saw that happening, I always had *something*.

Usually that there was no suitable image found.

----------

## Larcen

Mine kernel panics, and I have to manually hit the restart button, load the livecd and replace my custom initrd with the one genkernel created. :/

----------

## infamousmrsatan

 *woody77 wrote:*   

> No errors are reported in dmesg?  I never saw that happening, I always had *something*.
> 
> Usually that there was no suitable image found.

 

Yikes! Looks like I just didn't know where to look.

Here's what I think are the relevant parts of dmesg -- any advice? (or would you like to see the whole thing??)

```

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose

bootsplash: verbose mode.

```

and

```

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd0809000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f910

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf955, set palette = c00cf9da

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 b103 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=8192

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

```

and

```

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

```

and

```

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:29:26 PST 2004

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: picture is not YCBCR 221111 (9)

```

Thanks!

Justin

----------

## woody77

 *infamousmrsatan wrote:*   

>  *woody77 wrote:*   No errors are reported in dmesg?  I never saw that happening, I always had *something*.
> 
> Usually that there was no suitable image found. 
> 
> Yikes! Looks like I just didn't know where to look.
> ...

 

Looks like your problem is that your image in your initrd is of the wrong type.  Try opening/saving the image in Gimp as a jpg, and then stuff it into the initrd again (using > instead of >>);

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Ok!  Thanks for the advice, but here's the problem.  I already saved it as jpg and used > to stuff the file!!  (Of course I don't want the image concatenated onto the old one!!)

As far as the jpg goes -- I'm using GIMP 2.0.  Are there any options for saving jpgs that I should be sure to use or not use?  Thanks!

Also, I was looking at the default image for gentoo, and I noticed that its resolution is not 96x96, but rather 186x186 or something like that.  Any thoughts?

----------

## woody77

Sorry, out of my depth at this point.  Maybe try the mailing list for bootsplash?

----------

## Gentree

 *infamousmrsatan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, I was looking at the default image for gentoo, and I noticed that its resolution is not 96x96, but rather 186x186 or something like that.  Any thoughts?

 

Yes, I think if you look at the basic howto that starts this thread you will see that dpi must be 96x96.

HTH Gentree  :Cool: 

----------

## Gentree

 *Assgier wrote:*   

>  *dalek wrote:*   OK I screwed up something.  The GUI, or X, works fine but when I switch to a console, ctrl alt F1, the screen is screwed up bad.  It looks like it is torn.  
> 
> Somebody tell me what I did wrong.  I rechecked my steps but no luck yet.
> 
> Need info, let me know.  I'm using a 2.6 kernel.  It is the one that is stable for me at least.
> ...

 

You seem to be doing some heavy patchwork to get this going. You may like to try lastest love sources. I can confirm these now work beautifully with bootsplash.

```
bash-2.05b# uname -a

Linux linbox 2.6.6-love4 #4 Wed May 19 21:42:37 CEST 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

bash-2.05b# 

```

HTH  :Cool: 

Now I'm off to see if I can make myself a class-act bootsplash like some of the screen shots I have seen here. 

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Would it be unreasonable to ask someone who has gotten a customized splash image working to detail their process, step by step, using GIMP?  I also thought that the problem was the image being formatted incorrectly, but i can't figure out what to do in gimp (ie what jpg save options) will produce a working initrd image.

Thanks in advance for anyone who takes up the call..

JS

----------

## woody77

I opened a file, resized it to 1400x1050, set the dpi to 96x96, and saved as a jpeg using highest quality, no interlacing, or progressive stuff, just default save options.

----------

## Assgier

*CUT*

[edit]

omg how stupid can mistakes be lol... made the same mistake i made when i first installed bootsplash on my laptop (see my previous posts in this topic), forgot to add ramdisk support... now it works just fine and also the "oops" is gone  :Wink: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

 *woody77 wrote:*   

> I opened a file, resized it to 1400x1050, set the dpi to 96x96, and saved as a jpeg using highest quality, no interlacing, or progressive stuff, just default save options.

 

Now here's something weird! That's exactly what I'd BEEN doing.  But after your post, I decided, on a lark, to try it on a different image (other than the one I'd been working with).  Whoa!! It worked!  Maybe my image was somehow corrupted?

Anyway, hopefully I can get the image I want working... I'll try a bit later.

JS

----------

## Assgier

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HTH 
> 
> Now I'm off to see if I can make myself a class-act bootsplash like some of the screen shots I have seen here. 
> ...

 

have you made something up yet?  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentree

Yes, I have cropped a nice macro photo I took to replace the std silent*.jpg. Works a treat. 

I have created a couple of aliases to speed up the process:

```

alias edbootimg='nano /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg'

alias mkinitrd='/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768'

```

Dont know how to screen grab on boot up so I cant post anything. Anyone know?

I also want to change the image behind the grub menu. I can affect it by changing the line in grub.conf

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/images/powered-by.xpm.gz

#splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/images/bug.xpm.gz

but my home grown image comes up in an unrecognisable state. The "powered-by" one works fine. Gimp shows them both to be same size dpi colour depth etc. but two images I tried failed to show properly.

I think its probably a colour depth issue or colour count.

[edit]

Yes , as I suspected, I reduced the image to 16 colours and it works. It aint pretty , but it works.

Gimp:  Filters - Web - webify , set to 16 colour not transparency.

Looks like I need to find a more suitable , simpler image for grub bootsplash.

But it all works.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Gentree

here's a couple of aliases I use for speeding up the typing when poking around with bootsplash. They're in  ~/.bashrc 

```

alias edbootimg='nano /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg'

alias mkinitrd='/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg > /boot/initrd-1024x768'

```

----------

## Gentree

OK, I have a beautiful grubsplash, I use the same image for both jpeg and silentjpeg which means it drops gently into a transparent mode with the boot text on top. 

All this is perfect.

Two oddities remain.

Once the boot process gets to login prompt my nice image gets replaced by the std Gentoo Inc. cows head and the "gentoo" logo in the bottom r-h corner. This somewhat spoils the effect!

Similarly , when I go down for reboot I get silentjpeg from the gentoo directory:

Both these relics are being picked up from /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/images this is no longer the target for default:

```
bash-2.05b# ls -ail /etc/bootsplash/default

 524146 lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           13 May 20 01:18 /etc/bootsplash/default -> livecd-2004.0

bash-2.05b# 

 
```

Why are these relics still coming up?

I guess this is not part of initrd but where are they coming from and how can I change them match my bootsplash theme?

Thanks to the man who knows...  :Cool: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

OK -- Confirmed.

My problem was that I wasn't setting quality to 100% on my jpg.  Probably, that should be added to the howto for personalized images -- they wont work unless you set quality to 100%

Justin

----------

## Gentree

Glad it got it to work , but you dont need zero compression to make it work (thankfully)

I do mine at 82-84% because this is about the best quality you'll get out of a jpeg. Beyond that it gets rapidly huge with no visible increase in quality.

I have used several different values and it had not caused pbs.

I'm just posting this correction so others don't think it is necessary.  :Wink: 

[edit]

After a bit of further testing I can confirm that Floating Point compression is fine (this is better q than integer.) Compression ration is not a factor, tested at 75 82 and 84%.

The only thing that seems to stuff it is Progressive  encoding which is pretty unecessary in this context.  Apparently sbin/splash cant cope with this format and creates an invalid initrd since even if silentjpeg is OK the whole bootsplash will not work if "jpeg" is not suitable.

Even the dpi does not appear to be an issue, contrary to other posts I have seen. I just recreated my bootsplash with 72 dpi and it came up just the same. :Very Happy: 

Also note in passing that repeated jpeg saving of an image will quickly deteriorate the qu. 

If you have a nice image save it in a non lossy format such as png and always work off that copy. Save to jpeg once only for final version.

Dont feel insulted if you knew that already. Many people dont realise and end up with horrible jpegs and wonder why. :Wink: 

OK, I'm off to splash my boots! Have fun.

 :Cool: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

@Gentree

Wow!!

I'm positive that I didn't use progressive, so I'm not sure what went wrong.  I think I may have used as low as 50% quality, because I checked the preview window and it still looked pretty good without diminishing the quality.  Then, of course, the bootsplash failed to work at all.  Could you verify this for me (on whether lower quality settings like 50% or less cause your splashes to fail, or is it just me)  Also, I might have tried fast integer, and that could have done it.  You're right though, that floating point is much higher quality without much cost.

edit

Another thing I tried was 1x1x1x1 subsampling, instead of the default, since 1x1x1x1 doesn't make any changes to the image during the save  (This is a non lossy way to save, btw)  Do you think that could also be part of why it failed??

/edit

As far as the dpi, I agree, something is fishy.  You say it works with 72x72?  Well the default image I opened in gimp (the one that comes with bootplash on gentoo) was 186.66x186.66 !!!

Maybe it just works within a range -- because reports claim that 300x300 will NOT work (haven't tried it though).  Perhaps 72, 96 & 186.66 are all within the specified legal range of resolutions.

Now that it finally works for me, I'm going to experiment with making more images.  Keep you posted.

Justin  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

Seperate issue:

It is possible to extend your bootsplash image to all virtual terminals, yes, but... 

Is it possible to specify a different image for each terminal???

That would be truly awesome!

Justin

----------

## Nate_S

Ok this should answer about three of the questions posted on this page:  Take a look through /etc/conf.d/boootsplash, it's heavily commented and can do lots of stuff.  (seperate images per VT, different images on startup/shutdown, etc...)

Thanks, Assgier, for mentioning that, as I had the same problem.

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> Another thing I tried was 1x1x1x1 subsampling, instead of the default, since 1x1x1x1 doesn't make any changes to the image during the save (This is a non lossy way to save, btw)

 

Sorry to correct you again but this is not accurate. Jpeg uses DCT (discrete cosine tranformation: a sort of Fourrier transform analysis) to analyse an image as an approximation of (co)sinusoildal waveforms. Its lossiness depends on how many frequencies you chose to use. If the highest frequency corresponds to the spacial frequency of your bitmap then it can be non-lossy, but it also ceases to do any compression: you may as well save the bitmap! This is the 100% setting in the save options.

A lot depends on the image content but 50% jpegs can look pretty aweful, although the compression ration is impressive. 

There is no sense in using integer or fast-integer compression on modern CPUs. It is a relic from i386+387 days. It is annoying the Gimp defaults to integer and cannot remember the last used compression mode. I doubt anyone using Gentoo is on i386 hardware.

It is true that Gimp does give some fairly biszarre dpi values (I think it actually stores them as p/mm rather than per inch.) In any case I dont see the relavance of this to a screen image, it is the printer resolution. It does not appear to affect bootsplash.

Thanks to Nate_s for the config file , I was not aware of this . Should be a great help.  :Cool: 

----------

## Medrakil

I'm using gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1, and it has the menu entries for bootsplash - however, i enabled them and it didn't give me a bootsplash. Do i need to patch in bootsplash or is it patched in and i just have to do it the right way?

----------

## Gentree

I believe there are bootsplash issues on 2.6.5.  

I thoroughly recommend 2.6.6-love4 kernel.

This works beautifully with bootsplash and has working rieser4 and nivia Geforce working as well if you need it.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## LiTTlEaDY

Is it possible to get this working with the radeonfb?????

Adrian

----------

## Aggamemnon

I'm using radeonfb instead of vesafb and no problems.

Kernel 2.6.5 for AMD64

----------

## tscolari

ok, i need help here

I did exactly as you said, the framebuffer worked ok

but the splash, it loads 2 seconds before the kdm starts only...

what should i do to it load since the beggining?

other problem is that, when it loads, it loads all broken,  just some pices sliding over others, when im booting down the computer, then its pretty beatiful, but in the start it doesnt loads right...

any idea?

----------

## Assgier

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> I believe there are bootsplash issues on 2.6.5.  
> 
> I thoroughly recommend 2.6.6-love4 kernel.
> 
> This works beautifully with bootsplash and has working rieser4 and nivia Geforce working as well if you need it.
> ...

 

you and your love kernels  :Wink: 

bootsplash works fine on vanilla-kernel 2.6.5, so then it's probably an issue with the gentoo sources  :Sad: 

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> ok, i need help here
> 
> I did exactly as you said, the framebuffer worked ok
> 
> but the splash, it loads 2 seconds before the kdm starts only...
> ...

 

looks like your kernel doesn't load it... are you sure that you enabled all necessary options in your kernel (see this topic's first post for those)? I had the same problem, but then it seemed i forgot to enable ramdisk and rdimage (doh) support in the kernel  :Embarassed: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> ok, i need help here
> 
> I did exactly as you said, the framebuffer worked ok
> 
> but the splash, it loads 2 seconds before the kdm starts only...
> ...

 

please post your grub.conf

Justin

----------

## tscolari

 :Embarassed: 

I was reviewing the grub config, and I found that I forgot to put the initrd= in there ... =/

now its working perfectly  :Smile: 

thanks for the help

just other question: anyone know a good site to find splash images?

----------

## Assgier

 *tscolari wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I was reviewing the grub config, and I found that I forgot to put the initrd= in there ... =/
> 
> now its working perfectly 
> ...

 

http://www.bootsplash.org/ has some itself  :Wink: 

----------

## John5788

this is a really good one that i use

http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/bootsplash/

----------

## chaotician

I have the bootsplash set to the high res version of Emergance linked above. I can get it to load properly, but as soon as I reach the login prompt, it drops me back to the standard gentoo background from the old livecd setup. 

Any pointers on how I can keep the Emergance bootsplash all the way through?

----------

## John5788

```
# rc-update del bootsplash
```

----------

## chaotician

I could kiss you.

----------

## Assgier

 *chaotician wrote:*   

> I could kiss you.

 

yes but now you don't have the background enabled for all VC's, only the 1st  :Embarassed: 

You should configure Emergance in your /etc/conf.d/bootsplash file so that bootsplash will use the right theme  :Smile: 

----------

## kostja

Hello Guys!

I followed the HowTo so far and got this out, when I was compiling my kernel(2.6.5-r1):

```

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x7fc32): In function `splash_getraw':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x80467): In function `splash_verbose':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x8095d): In function `splash_status':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x80a9a): In function `splash_read_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x80c7b): In function `splash_write_proc':

: undefined reference to `con2fb_map'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Fehler 1

```

please help!

----------

## Nuke Waste

I really like the Gentoo-themed bootsplash offered here  http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/bootsplash/ but I was kind of annoyed by the large empty space at the bottom of the screen where some kind of logo used to be.  Anyway, here's the updated configuration file:

```

# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1024x768. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=28   

tw=979

th=718

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/geren/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/geren/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #00000098

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19  19 749 #313234

box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 19 1005 749 #eef4ff

box     19 749 1005 749 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 748 #00000098

overpaintok=1

```

Just copy and paste that over your existing /etc/bootsplash/Emergance/config/bootsplash-1024x768.cfg file and do the rest of the steps to make your initrd and you'll have a 1024x768 bootsplash that will take up all of the screen except a 20px margin around the edges.

BTW: You can easily edit the other config files to fit a higher resolution display.  PM me if you need any help figuring it out.

----------

## Assgier

 *Nuke Waste wrote:*   

> I really like the Gentoo-themed bootsplash offered here  http://folk.uio.no/oeysteio/bootsplash/ but I was kind of annoyed by the large empty space at the bottom of the screen where some kind of logo used to be.  Anyway, here's the updated configuration file:
> 
> ```
> 
> *nice bunch of text here*
> ...

 

hey that's very kind of you, thanks a lot man  :Very Happy: 

----------

## infamousmrsatan

@Assgier

Hey!!  Thanks for the mention in your sig!   I'm honored.

Justin

----------

## John5788

 *chaotician wrote:*   

> I could kiss you.

 

 :Smile:  go for it  :Smile: 

----------

## Assgier

 :Cool: 

----------

## col

I got this to work on vanilla kernel 2.6.3 with the specific bootsplash patch for it :

ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash/kernel/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.3.diff

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.3.tar.bz2

yourbox:~ # cd /usr/src/linux

yourbox:/usr/src/linux # patch -p1 < /path/to/bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.20-vanilla.diff

patching file drivers/char/console.c

patching file drivers/char/keyboard.c

patching file drivers/char/n_tty.c

patching file drivers/video/Config.in

patching file drivers/video/Makefile

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-jpegdec.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash.h

patching file drivers/video/fbcon-splash16.c

patching file drivers/video/fbcon.c

patching file include/video/fbcon.h

patching file kernel/panic.c

yourbox:/usr/src/linux #

----------

## Cagnulein

with my expirience with a Toshiba M30-801:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo 2.6.5-r1

root=(hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4

initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

# With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo 2.6.5-r1 FrameBuffer

root=(hd0,1)

kernel=(hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb vga=0x360

# kernel=(hd0,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

# initrd=(hd0,1)/boot/initrd-1280x1024

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

```

if I leave the option ywrap,mtrr in the vesa option my system crashes immediatly  :Sad: 

the 0x317 option is for the 1280x800 resolution

```
mode "1280x800-76"

    # D: 102.407 MHz, H: 62.749 kHz, V: 76.152 Hz

    geometry 1280 800 1280 800 8

    timings 9765 160 32 16 4 160 4

    rgba 6/0,6/0,6/0,0/0

endmode

```

 :Smile: 

----------

## Immir

Finally, I've managed to get my bootsplash working, but it's suffering pretty badly from jpeg compression artifacts. The original was bmp format (grabbed from a windows XP desktop), which I converted using imagemagick's convert command, but it won't work if I specify a high quality image with the -quality switch. Has anyone got any ideas why this is?

Here's my current console background:

http://www.wibberley.org/framebuffer.png

Now everyone thinks I'm using windows...

----------

## HunterD

I wonder if someone was able to use the bootsplash with a dell inspiron 8600.... i tried with kernel 2.6.3 but probably for the native resolution of 1680x1050 i get always blank screen !! 

There is something that i miss??

Ps. Sorry for my english   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zeroK

I just wanted to say "Thank you" to everyone who partitipated in this great bootsplash tutorial collection and esp. to Narada for starting this topic  :Smile: 

Corrent fb on my laptop

----------

## Assgier

 *Immir wrote:*   

> Finally, I've managed to get my bootsplash working, but it's suffering pretty badly from jpeg compression artifacts. The original was bmp format (grabbed from a windows XP desktop), which I converted using imagemagick's convert command, but it won't work if I specify a high quality image with the -quality switch. Has anyone got any ideas why this is?
> 
> Here's my current console background:
> 
> http://www.wibberley.org/framebuffer.png
> ...

 

haha that one is just brilliant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FunkAnorak

Brilliant!

This is my first Gentoo install and I've been messing around for ages trying to get a hi-res  framebuffer, without success. Then I stumbled across this post, followed the instructions, and it all just worked!

If only I'd seen this sooner... I think that this merits a link in the FAQ forum, if not the installation documentation itself.

Anyhow, many thanks to all the contributors, it really helped out.

----------

## gmcle454

Love it! Thanks for the how to and sharing your problems and solutions!

----------

## garo

I created a bootsplash theme that has 6 images instead of 1.

It's configured so that you can type on the whole screen.

All the pictures are darkened and text-removed so that it's not to distracting to work.

I created it on my gentoo system, so it works with gentoo.

You can get itat kde-look.

----------

## Bonkie

anyone has this working on a 2.6.7 kernel ??

----------

## sorg

Hello, I am playing around with bootsplah with 2.6.6-love4 and it works well exept that once X has started, if i switwh to a tty , I can see only ugly garbage and the tty is totally unusable. 

I have a Nvidia GF4MX GPU and I don't use rivafb but vesafb.

----------

## infamousmrsatan

 *Immir wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Here's my current console background:
> 
> http://www.wibberley.org/framebuffer.png
> ...

 

That IS creative but...

Why on earth would you want anyone to think that?

Justin

----------

## Immir

 *infamousmrsatan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> That IS creative but...
> 
> Why on earth would you want anyone to think that?
> ...

 

Now I've done it I'm not quite sure. I just wanted to do something other than take a rendered 3D image, darken it and stick a box on it. I might try to make it look like an Atari ST desktop instead, I think that would be cooler.

Alistair.

----------

## AtOMiCNebula

well, after reading this tutorial over, it is fantastic!  I'm really mad though, since I spent a whole day recompiling kernels trying to get this to work (I really liked how the LiveCD used this, so I found it in portage and started messing around).  I've managed to get it all working on my own, for the most part (I didn't use this manual, I did it all on my own, probably messing things up along the way.

I have it using the Gentoo LiveCD 2004.1 theme.  After GRUB boots Linux, it appears perfectly like the LiveCD.  However, the last line it gets to before it brings up the KDE Login Manager, nukes it.  "Setting Console frame buffer images..."  erases it with some other Gentoo theme I don't want.  I tried to remove console frame buffer support from my kernel (remember, I was using trial and error and *wasn't thinking*) and that made nothing show until KDE started up...

so...is there a way to make it not overwrite that???  I really like the LiveCD theme better, and I don't know how to make the default Gentoo one stop.  Since I did this completely out or order, I wouldn't be surprised at all if there is something I did wrong (and in fact, I know something is wrong  :Wink: ).  Any suggestions are welcome, and I can post .CONF files here as necessary.

----------

## Tyrant

Bonkie: yes, i have.

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-rc1.diff

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-rc2-r2.diff

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-rc2-mm2.diff

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-rc3.diff

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-rc3-mm1.diff

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-rc3-mm2.diff

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7.diff

For those who can't get into the bootsplash menu or can't activate bootsplash by hand be sure you have the following in (or not in) your kernel config:

```

Processor type and features  --->

  [ ] Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL)

Device Drivers  --->

  Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

      [*]   Video mode selection support

      <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Logo configuration  --->

      [ ] Bootup logo

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

      [*] Bootup splash screen

```

bootsplash themesLast edited by Tyrant on Wed Jun 16, 2004 11:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## AtOMiCNebula

I should probably add some more stuff to my earlier post (it was really late when I typed it up).  I'm running Kernel version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 on a PIII 733mHz.  And, as for what I'm talking about for the switching back to default gentoo theme, it switches the console background from this (Gentoo LiveCD 2004.1) to this (default Gentoo Bootsplash theme).  Is it an improperly formed initrd file?  Some .CONF file I missed?

Thanks for any help  :Smile: 

----------

## NiK[IT]

Someone could tell me how to change the bootsplash logout image? I've got a different bootsplash when i logon and would make the same when i logout... 

Also someone could explain to me how to add animations in bootsplash? Im using Emergence...

Thx in advance to anyone

----------

## djin

my console shot with 2.6.7-rc3 :

www.photodump.com/direct/djiin/console2.jpg

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *Tyrant wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7.diff
> 
> 

 

Thanks for the link. I tried patching my gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7-gentoo) with this but it looks like it was a reverse patch and I lost the "configure bootsplash" menu. Is there a recommended patch for the gentoo-dev-sources?

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## hoschi

hello,

what i have to do if i want use the "new" ati-driver for framebuffer (using lilo)?

 *Quote:*   

> image="/boot/kernel-2.6.7"
> 
> vga=0x31A
> 
> root="/dev/sda3"
> ...

 

----------

## dkaplowitz

 *dkaplowitz wrote:*   

> I lost the "configure bootsplash" menu.

 

For anyone who's interested, I got help with this issue on this thread: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=186312&highlight=

----------

## ligezin

I can't get bootsplash and framebuffer working on my system.

I have an Abit IS7-E motherboard and a GeForce 4 MX graphics card.

On boot time I get the message:

You passed an undefined mode number.

Press <RETURN> to see video modes available, <SPACE> to continue or wait 30 secs 

My grub.conf:

title=linux 2.6.5 with fb

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.5-fb root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768

----------

## ttgeub

I have taken some screenshots of my framebuffer with bootpslash support. I'am playing the matrix revolution's trailer with xine using libcaca.

capture1

capture2

capture3

capture4

----------

## Guy Incognito

Here is some fun with Mplayer and Framebuffer

http://www.pfeffer.ca/fb2.png

Makes things interesting while waiting for KDE to compile

 *ligezin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I can't get bootsplash and framebuffer working on my system.
> 
> I have an Abit IS7-E motherboard and a GeForce 4 MX graphics card.
> ...

 

Try changing vga to 0x318 and if your initrd-1024x768 is in the same directory as your kernel you might have to change it to:

```

initrd=(hd0,0)/initrd-1024x768

```

Last edited by Guy Incognito on Fri Jun 25, 2004 8:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## hypnotic

For those interested in listing all their VESA modes for framebuffer support, I've found a program that will do it. This is a more convenient method than the one previously posted since it doesn't require making an MS-DOS boot floppy.

See the sixth post on this thread for details

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160013&highlight=lfb+exe&sid=d7c21c2d2050f69dc0a1f1800a1471c7

----------

## BlinkEye

i'm running 2.6.7-mm2 and successfully aplied the patch mentioned above. still, bootsplash does not work. it simply hangs after read in the kernel and does nothing - i.e. i get a black screen and the disk does nothing neither. my card is a VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (i810).

i tried both 0x317 and 0x305 according to

```
    | 640x480  800x600  1024x768 1280x1024 

 ----+------------------------------------- 

 256 |  0x301    0x303    0x305    0x307    

 32k |  0x310    0x313    0x316    0x319    

 64k |  0x311    0x314    0x317    0x31A    

 16M |  0x312    0x315    0x318    0x31B
```

```
image=/boot/kernel-2.6.7-mm2/bzImage

 vga=0x305

 root=/dev/hda3

 label=2.6.7-mm2

 read-only

 append ="apm=on acpi=off video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr"

 initrd=/boot/initrd-Emergance
```

you see i now have the vga set to 0x305 as this is the only mode which the kernel at least boots (unfortunately without a bootsplash). 

vbetest shows:

```
# vbetest

VBE Version 3.0

Intel(r)852GM/852GME/855GM/855GME Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS

[261] 1024x768 (256 color palette)

[279] 1024x768 (5:6:5)

[280] 1024x768 (8:8:8)

[274] 640x480 (8:8:8)

[276] 800x600 (5:6:5)

[277] 800x600 (8:8:8)

[257] 640x480 (256 color palette)

[259] 800x600 (256 color palette)

[273] 640x480 (5:6:5)
```

here's some of my /var/log/messages with vga=0x305 which didn't load the bootsplash:

```
Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 syslog-ng[7821]: syslog-ng version 1.6.4 starting

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 syslog-ng[7821]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Linux version 2.6.7-mm2 (root@X40) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #4 SMP Sat Jun 26 13:19:24 CEST 2004

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f6e0000 (usable)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6e0000 - 000000001f6f7000 (ACPI data)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6f7000 - 000000001f6f9000 (ACPI NVS)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 000000001f700000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 502MB LOWMEM available.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 On node 0 totalpages: 128736

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Normal zone: 124640 pages, LIFO batch:16

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 DMI present.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Built 1 zonelists

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Found and enabled local APIC!

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Initializing CPU#0

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=2.6.7-mm2 ro root=303 apm=on acpi=off video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Detected 1196.143 MHz processor.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Using tsc for high-res timesource

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Memory: 504300k/514944k available (2967k kernel code, 9872k reserved, 1228k data, 280k init, 0k highmem)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Calibrating delay loop... 2367.48 BogoMIPS

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU:     After generic identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU:     After all inits, caps: a7e9fbbf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Intel machine check architecture supported.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1200MHz stepping 05

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 2925.79 usecs.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 task migration cache decay timeout: 3 msecs.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 SMP motherboard not detected.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Using local APIC timer interrupts.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 calibrating APIC timer ...

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 ..... CPU clock speed is 1195.0965 MHz.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 ..... host bus clock speed is 99.0663 MHz.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Brought up 1 CPUs

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 CPU0:  online

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 domain 0: span 01

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 groups: 01

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 domain 1: span 01

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 groups: 01

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Freeing initrd memory: 349k freed

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 NET: Registered protocol family 16

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 EISA bus registered

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd8c8, last bus=5

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Using configuration type 1

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040615

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 SCSI subsystem initialized

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Linux Kernel Card Services

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 usbcore: registered new driver hub

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Probing PCI hardware

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 01 [IRQ]

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Discovered primary peer bus 09 [IRQ]

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/24cc] at 0000:00:1f.0

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:1f.1 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0000000, size 1536k

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 vesafb: mode is 1024x768x8, linelength=1024, pages=9

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 Machine check exception polling timer started.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.13 <tigran@veritas.com>

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 IBM machine detected. Enabling interrupts during APM calls.

Jun 26 13:29:13 X40 apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

...
```

is this just a kernel/bootsplash issue or am i missing something?

----------

## sbriesen

I have stiil problems with i810 + gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r6.

framebuffer seems to work now (tux is shown), but no bootsplash. On other PCs with standard vgafb it works.

 For booting GNU/Linux

title Gentoo Linux

    root (hd0,1)

    kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 video=i810fb:hsync1=31.5:hsync2=48.5:vsync1=50:vsync2=70:xres=1024:yres=768:mtrr:bpp=16 splash=verbose

    initrd (hd0,1)/boot/initrd-1024x768

can anyone help?

regards

Stefan

----------

## BlinkEye

this sound interesting as i do have a intel i810 graphic card too. so this may be the issue. have you ever achieved getting bootsplash running with the i810?

----------

## jguidroz09

I don't know if it's the intel integrated graphics, but I'm using a Geforce FX5200 with an Nforce2 motherboard, and I just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.7-mm2, applied the bootsplash patch and bootsplash stopped working for me.  It just hangs with a black screen when trying to boot the kernel.

----------

## BlinkEye

bad news for you and good news for us. so i guess it's a kernel/bootsplash issue. thanks for the info!

----------

## jguidroz09

I ended reverting back to 2.6.7-r3-mm2 due to the bootsplash problem with 2.6.7-mm2 and due to an audio problem.

----------

## petrjanda

I can't get my personal splash image to load on boot(before the rc script loads it on boot), it uses the generic ugly gentoo bootsplash with the cow. How can I fix that? I followed the guide carefully.

----------

## Mythos

Hi there i have bootsplash working fine with development-sources, but i have emerge gento-dev-sources, linux-2.6.7gentoo-r6. And i can open bootsplash configuration --->

I have made all the steps. 

With development-sources, linux-2.6.6 i can do that, and i have bootsplash working fine.

With gento-dev-sources i can't do it ;( , How can i enable the menu ?

----------

## elMariachi

Hi.

I have the  gentoo-dev-sources2.6.7-r6 installed and i'm now trying to get the bootsplash running. The problem is, that none of the patches linked in the forums work. It alwas says something like "previously applied patch detected". But i didn't apply any patch before. And i can't access the bootsplash menu in menuconfig, so the patch _isn't_ applied.

Well, i'm a n00b as you can see, but it would be great if someone could give me a solution for this problem.

Thanks

----------

## Murph001

 *elMariachi wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> I have the  gentoo-dev-sources2.6.7-r6 installed and i'm now trying to get the bootsplash running. The problem is, that none of the patches linked in the forums work. It alwas says something like "previously applied patch detected". But i didn't apply any patch before. And i can't access the bootsplash menu in menuconfig, so the patch _isn't_ applied.
> 
> Well, i'm a n00b as you can see, but it would be great if someone could give me a solution for this problem.
> ...

 

Same goes for me. I emerged the same kernel-sources, ran the patch script, and afterwards tried to apply the bootsplash.x.x.diff patch - it assumes that the kernel is patched.

But as elMariachi I cannot chose bootsplash:

Any ideas? thx

Oh, I overread that in  this post

```

Processor type and features  --->

  [ ] Use register arguments (EXPERIMENTAL) 

```

Should be disabled, I had enabled it. And now it works  :Smile: 

Maybe this can be added to the howto. Thx.

----------

## stkaplan

A few questions:

1) Can I enable the high-resolution feature without the background image? I just want the black background, but I like this text size.

2) If I do 1280x1024 on a widescreen laptop, will it distort the text size to fit the screen? If so, is there a way to specify a widescreen resolution in the vga= parameter?

3) (off-topic) Is there a way on these forums to search a specific thread for keywords? That would have been really useful...

----------

## elMariachi

thx Murph001.. i made nearly the same mistake.

But now another dump question (well, i hope it isn't):

As I've read somewhere in this thread there are some problems with the "silent bootsplash". (This is the image with progress bar, isn't it?). Well, it doens't work on my box too. So my question is: Is there any was to get this really cool progress bar running while booting? (not the gentoo one, but one from bootsplash.de)

Thx a lot

----------

## ScaredFreakyGuy

 *stkaplan wrote:*   

> A few questions:
> 
> 1) Can I enable the high-resolution feature without the background image? I just want the black background, but I like this text size.

 

I believe you can accomplish this by removing leaving the jpeg and silentjpeg options empty in the /etc/bootsplash/whatevertheme/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg file.

 *stkaplan wrote:*   

> 3) (off-topic) Is there a way on these forums to search a specific thread for keywords? That would have been really useful...

 

At the end of the url, add &highlight=keyword+keyword2+keyword3 ...

```
e.g.,

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176360

  becomes

http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=176360&highlight=consolefont
```

As far as just pulling posts with the specific keywords ... it can be done but would require you to load the post in another website or program, parse the output of the loaded post, etc.  Interesting concept =^)

- ScaredFreakyGuy

----------

## stkaplan

Cool, that works, thanks.

----------

## Headrush

The patch is already in gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r6 for those trying to patch it.

----------

## firex

bootsplash didn't work with vga=0x31B  :Sad:  if i use vga=0x31A it works but after start of X my console show only colored boxes   :Evil or Very Mad:  i have 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)

kernel:

2.6.7-gentoo-r7

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106

nvidia-glx-1.0.6106

my X working 1280x1024x24 it is equal to vga=0x31B

whats wrong?

----------

## scap1784

Hey is there any documentation on how to use splash anywhere and for some reason I can't get any of my homemade jpgs to work only the default. All my homemade ones have been made with photoshop... Any help would be great.

- Scap

----------

## scap1784

Here are the errors that I am getting 

```

VENUS root # dmesg | grep bootsplash

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture....<6>bootsplash: error while decompressing picture: bad tables (14)

```

----------

## eyoung100

For those of you who whowho finished this HOWTO please take a look at this

RAMDISK: Can't find valid RAM Disk, Starting at 0

Chances are you'll need to complete my instructions at the bottom of page 1

----------

## eyoung100

 *scap1784 wrote:*   

> Here are the errors that I am getting 
> 
> ```
> 
> VENUS root # dmesg | grep bootsplash
> ...

 

Make sure they are jpegs instead of  PSD's Use the export function, after merging all the layers

----------

## scap1784

I am sure that the images are in jpg format I saved them optimized for web.

-Scap

----------

## Dinini

 *scap1784 wrote:*   

> I am sure that the images are in jpg format I saved them optimized for web.

 

Well don't do that!  :Smile: 

I haven't used photoshop for a few years but I seem to remember that "optimized for the web" gives progressive encoding and the rather simple jpeg decoder in the bootsplash code can not  handle progressive jpegs.  Try backing off on your encoding options and see if it then works.

----------

## Quantumstate

Speakin' of which, I just made a rather nice splash image, with a black-to-blue gradient and the Gentoo chrome 'g', in non-silent mode.

Only thing is, it doesn't seem to be possible to attach files here.  WTF?

----------

## Medrakil

Not all phpBB forums allow you to attach files. You'll have to upload it somewhere and give us a link...

----------

## Quantumstate

That's unfortunate.  Many contributions are surely lost as a result.

It's a complete bootsplash theme now.  I've donated it to KDELook as Bootsplash - Gentoo Quantum Chrome:

[img:2157083d3f]http://kdelook.org/content/m1/m14123-1.png[/img:2157083d3f]

(What's wrong with [img] tags?)

----------

## OhSh33t

Just built a Gentoo server running 2.6.7-gentoo-r8. 

Used Adobe Photoshop 6.0 to get the pics to fit correctly.  Having never messed with Phothoshop before, this took a little time trying to figure out what the minimum requirments were in regards to whats posted in the FAQ. I.E. 96x96Resolution was the key. Then just adjust the screen size to what I have listed in grub.

Here they are:

The Honey and I

BadboyBill

DeepNessBlurred

ExplodingStar

MassiveCollision

Inevitable

Is there any way to make the Frambuffer screen more transparent? It has like a darkblue film over the background picture obscuring the picture. Would be nice to atleast make the blue film lighter some how.

Thanks,

----------

## Quantumstate

Photoshop?!?  Have you seen Gimp2 lately?  Had all I needed.  Only stumbling block was when I needed to copy layer characteristics.  There's no "Copy Layer", but you drag from the Layers panel n-drop.

Transparency is controlled with the last two digits:

box noover 20 20 1260 900 #04045498

You might like 50 rather than 98.

Control color with the 040454 portion.Last edited by Quantumstate on Wed Jul 07, 2004 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## OhSh33t

 *Quantumstate wrote:*   

> Photoshop?!?

 

Thats what the women uses and thats all I had available at the time. I would like to use Gimp but only for just this task. I'm sure that would take all day to learn.. of which I don't have the time. If you have step by step directions that would be nice. Photoshop was totally easy and intuitive unlike anything in Linux.  

 *Quantumstate wrote:*   

> Have you seen Gimp2 lately?  Had all I needed.  Only stumbling block was when I needed to copy layer characteristics.  There's no "Copy Layer", but you drag-n-drop.
> 
> Transparency is controlled by the last two digits:
> 
> box noover 20 20 1260 900 #04045498
> ...

 

In what file are you referring two ? And you are referring to the framebuffer correct?

Thanks,

----------

## Quantumstate

 *OhSh33t wrote:*   

> If you have step by step directions that would be nice. Photoshop was totally easy and intuitive unlike anything in Linux.

 

Need to know what it is you need to do.

Might be a lost cause to explain anyway.  

 *OhSh33t wrote:*   

> In what file are you referring two ? And you are referring to the framebuffer correct?

 

Look at the filestructure of themes in /etc/bootsplash.  Under config, there is a config file for each rez.  Check in that file, at the bottom for this.  The config file allows you to set the size of boxen (and thermometer bar for silent), and just about every other relevant setting for bootsplash.

Might check my kdelook entry above.

----------

## Quantumstate

"Photoshop intuitive", "Linux not intuitive". {smolder, smolder}

I guess this is why $millions are spent on Photoshop training and hundreds of books have been written on how to use it?  Seems to me that dragging and dropping layer characteristics is more intuitive (once you learn to expect it) than the mechanical Photoshop Layers|Copy Layer/Paste Layer.

I'll grant that Linux is a bitch to set up.  But once it's set up as you like it, it's a dream to use, unlike Windows which I consider to be big, dumb, presumptuous, and patronizing.

----------

## OhSh33t

 *Quantumstate wrote:*   

> Need to know what it is you need to do.
> 
> Might be a lost cause to explain anyway.

 

All I want to do or know for now, is to take a picture and modfiy its size to be 1024x768 and its res to be 96. I don't really care about messing with color and all the other bells and whistles.. Just enough to get the pic loaded into bootspash and framebuffer..  :Very Happy: 

 *Quantumstate wrote:*   

>  *OhSh33t wrote:*   In what file are you referring two ? And you are referring to the framebuffer correct? 
> 
> Look at the filestructure of themes in /etc/bootsplash.  Under config, there is a config file for each rez.  Check in that file, at the bottom for this.  The config file allows you to set the size of boxen (and thermometer bar for silent), and just about every other relevant setting for bootsplash.
> 
> Might check my kdelook entry above.

 

Thanks. I found it just as you were posting.

 *Quantumstate wrote:*   

> "Photoshop intuitive", "Linux not intuitive". {smolder, smolder}

 

Don't get me wrong. I'm totally IN luv with Linux. But IMHO Linux's only weak point is the fact that the documentation is written by "Programmers for Programmers", not aspiring young kids that wish to learn something besides M$ Windows. This is a Hackers playground in its right. 

This is what I find (Can make) Linux totally counter intuitive. So please don't get me wrong. I just see a JEM that needs alittle polishing. Thats all.  And I'll do my best to help in that area as I mature with Linux.

As for PhotoShop.  I know nothing about Photoshop. I just found.. Open file > Image Size.. resize and save.. to be very intuitive.. for a first timer. Granted, I'm not talking about all the other qzillions of others things that you can do with it. I just resized to 1024x768@96resolution.. 

I'll download the Gimp and give it shot.  Any pointers are appreciated.

Thanks for your helpfull advice.

----------

## Quantumstate

NP.

As you found, for bootsplash it's important to set rez to 94dpi, and that it be .jpg .  Only other thing to remember about image format is do not save as progressive, for bootsplash.

Size the image to one of the 4 standards, and set rez with Image|ScaleImage.  In the dialog you'll see a little 'chain' next to Resolution; break that to unlink aspect ratio (w to h).  Set New Width, Height, & Rez.  Select Interp.= Cubic, unless you have a gradient like my bootsplash, in which case set Linear.  Cubic is preferred all-round tho.  OK.

An important concept is Layers.  In my case I started with a New image filled with the background color (black), which is set in the back one (of two) color boxes in the first Gimp panel.  You could also start with an image for the first layer.  Then using the menu I made a New Layer (in which to put the gradient), which layer I set to Transparent.    Selected the Gradient tool in the first Gimp panel and got Blend Options in the panel below.  For Gradient there I set ForegroundToTransparent, and in the Foreground Color box above, I set the blue.  Then to make the gradient in the image, I drew the gradient line from bottom to top -- blammo.

For the chrome logo, I opened the graphic from LiveCD2004.0 Silent, into Gimp.  I wanted only the chrome 'g', so had to select it somehow.  Fortunately the background is a fairly uniform color, which makes it easier to select than the 'g' itself.  So I will select the background, then invert the selection. I chose the magicwand ("SelectContigRegions") tool in the first Gimp box and clicked on the blue background of the source image (silent).  Voila, much was selected, but not all.  So I zoomed in and continued to select the background shades of blue by holding <shift> when clicking (add), until all but the 'g' was selected.  Select|Invert.  Now it's the 'g' selected, instead of the background.  Edit|Copy. Go to my target image and Layer|New a Transparent layer. Edit|Paste.  (Probably could have just drag-n-dropped, source-to-target, but doing it mechanically, got it centered)  While on the 'g' layer, Filters|Enhance|Sharpen, two times (I'm a stickler for quality).

OK, you may have noticed in faked pictures before, that the faked part looks grafted-in.  It just has a distinct edge quality.  Well there's an advanced tool now called a convolver, which was designed just for that.  Select the Blur tool in the first Gimp window, and while on the 'g' layer, run the convolver around all its edges.  No need to be particularly careful.  Blends it right nicely.  Save as .jpg with settings on higher quality, and you're done.  In this save, it'll object that it must flatten all the layers, as .jpg can't handle layers, so Export.  I recommend also saving as .xcf for future tweaking.

Using layers allows you to go back later and make changes to your graphic, independent of other major parts of it.  Catch is, you must at some point have saved your image in Gimp's native format, .xcf in order to go back and change it.  When you are on a given layer (refer to the Layers control box), you can only make changes to that layer.  I convolved in the third layer, to affect only the 'g'.  Name your layers, to keep track.

You're into photos.  I notice in your 'honey&I pic there's lots of stippling, due to film graininess.  There are special tools to correct this in Filters. (do this before re-sizing, or it will amplify the error)  Not to mention Gimp Sharpness filters, which used to be available only to intelligence analysts.  Unsharp Mask is preferred for photos, if you have the settings right.  Always correct the WORST problem FIRST.  Levels is useful for off-color or dark photos, but use with caution, as it removes information.  I've brought back black dageurrotypes with Levels.

From here, the only other major concept to have is Alpha Channels, but that's too much for now.

Hope this helps.

----------

## firex

i have a feeling i was ignored, ok, i try again:

bootsplash didn't work with vga=0x31B  if i use vga=0x31A it works but after start of X my console show only colored boxes  i have 

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1) 

kernel: 

2.6.7-gentoo-r7 

nvidia-kernel-1.0.6106 

nvidia-glx-1.0.6106 

my X working 1280x1024x24 it is equal to vga=0x31B 

whats wrong?

can anybody help me?

----------

## OhSh33t

 *firex wrote:*   

> i have a feeling i was ignored, ok, i try again:

 

Your using the wrong thread I think. On page one of this thread it says:

 *Quote:*   

> Post questions, problems and answers on the support thread.

 

I would post your same question as well as a copy of "grub.conf" and any output from "dmesg" when this fails after bootup.

This is just a shot in the dark but I don't think FB/Boot splash will work at 24bit. I think it only works at 16bit. I could be wrong. But I thought I ran into a similar problem and what fixed it was setting my XF86Config back to a "Default Depth of 16" or 16 bit... for me this was 1024x768@16 and vga=0x317 in grub.conf

Check this out: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=990802#990802

----------

## Quantumstate

Firex, I for one simply overlooked your question.  It may be that you haven't struck on the right vga code for your card.

Check here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1027289#1027289

Amusingly, after I tried 0x31B for you, I've now lost all framebuffering no matter what code or file I use.  It's strictly a kernel function, and nothing's changed there.  I guess God noticed I was having a bit of success, in this Bush Economy II, and resumed the attack.

No more time to fsck with framebuffer for me.

----------

## kamagurka

very nice howto; i have, however, two (very small) errors to point out:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>     Block devices  --->
> 
>         <*> Loopback device support
> ...

 

if i'm not mistaken, Graphics support is a subcategory of device drivers, and needs anther indentation.

 *Quote:*   

> BOOTSPLASH_TTYS="0 1 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 10 11"

 

i believe there is a 6 missing here. or is it left out on purpose?

----------

## firex

@Quantumstate @OhSh33t

thanks for your reaction on my question. you have right the bootsplash don't work with other as 16bit. but why fb showing colored blocks after i start X with 24bit corlor??? idon't like to switch to 16bit becouse a videos, photos etc. 

i've notebook with ati video card. this problem do not exist on them!!! and NVidia make a problems  :Sad: 

thanks for links you posted here.

i try to solve my problem on nvidia linux forum on in the posted threads! thanks for your answer again!

best regards

----------

## Quantumstate

Kamagurka, yes, 6 is left out because it's your normal K console.  Don't want to make a window manager into framebuffer, if you can help it.

Firex, clearly the problem is 'which vga code to use'.  Please try the DOS utility referred to in my link.

I find that several files in my /boot are not seen by Grub, including a working kernel.  I'll reformat that part and re-grub, to try and fix.

Meine deutschen Freunde: Ich plane eine Bewegung zu Nordeuropa bald, als, über das amerikanische politische Klima betroffen wird. Können Sie mich auf irgendwelche amerikanischen ausgebürgerten Foren der (Qualität) verweisen? (Entschuldigung Sie meine zerbrochene Grammatik)

----------

## kamagurka

thanks quantumstate, that makes it a lot clearer. but: does this *block* the ttys for xservers? because i sometimes start a second session of X on my machine... (btw i think it should be explained in the howto why the 6 is missing.)

@quantumstate: eh? what are you trying to say? you're looking for forums for US-emigrants to europe?

----------

## Quantumstate

No, it does not block them, after-the-fact.  So you should be free to start an X-session on a framebuffer console (although this is only my well-considered theory).

And yes, I'd like to learn the -truth- about being an expat in various N.Euro countries.  Unfortunately we amerikanische must be suspicious of what governments say, these days.  I'd lived in Germany 4 years (US intelligence, Saarland), and am considering DK or SE, although I'd like more forest than is apparently there (webcams).  My field is commercial mortgage finance.

----------

## Aphex3K

Can someone help me with my problem? 

I allready posted it (to the wrong thread maybe)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1326875#1326859

I cant' select the bootsplash image thingy in make menuconfig.

If i add 

```
CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y
```

 to my .config the line is deleted as soon as  i run make.

I'm using mm-sources and emerged bootsplash with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" and bootsplash_patch run successfully. (at least it didn't show any error)

My symlink /usr/src/linux is pointing to the right directory. I am sure because i see the 

```
device drivers / graphics support / bootsplash configuration
```

 option but i cant enable it. The description is empty to.

UPDATE:

I hat a look at the Kconfig file for bootsplash and it is dependend to 

```
REGPARM=n
```

. In my .config 

```
CONFIG_REGPARM=y
```

 is set. Where can i switch REGPARM to turn it of? Changing it manually sets it back as soon as i run make...

SOLVED:

I played around with the spock-patch in /usr/share/bootsplash/ qnd removed the content within the brackets (REGPARM=n || ... || ...), patched the kernel once again, compiled it as it is mentioned in the howto and now it works like a charm. Again, a nice feature to have.

I LOVE GENTOO.

----------

## Quantumstate

 *kamagurka wrote:*   

> @quantumstate: eh? what are you trying to say? you're looking for forums for US-emigrants to europe?

 

BAH, you fooled me.  I thought you were asking this question because you had some helpful information...

----------

## vonhelmet

Just a heads up... I couldn't get bootsplash working with the development sources 2.6.7 kernel. For some reason there were errors when making the kernel and then /proc/splash didn't exist.

Switched to gentoo dev sources 2.6.7-r9 and it works fine.

----------

## Wabkebab

I emerge development-soruces (2.6.7) and boosplash (bootsplash-0.6-r16) and i get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> gentoo src # bootsplash_patch 
> 
>  *
> 
>  * Patching the kernel (branch: 2.6) in /usr/src/linux-2.6.7 ...
> ...

 

Then ,if I configure the kernel I see the kernel option as I correctly patched the kernel but, at boot, the bootsplash doesn't appear.

----------

## matrixhax0r

I don't understand what I am doing wrong but the my 2.6 kernel refuses to compilie:

```
....

  CC      drivers/video/console/dummycon.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/vgacon.o

  CC      drivers/video/console/fbcon.o

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c: In function `fbcon_startup':

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:664: error: `logo' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:664: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/video/console/fbcon.c:664: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/console/fbcon.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/console] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Can somebody plz help me out?

Update: Why does bootsplash_patch go ahead and patch when I have 2.6.8 sources? It only has up to 2.6.7....

----------

## CarlUman

I had a working 2.6.5-r1 system until I tried to follow this guide.  Now my system will no longer boot.  I get to the gentoo...................... and it just stops.  I've tried to do make mrproper and do the menuconfig as I had it before but no luck.  Yes, I copied over my .config so it's gone but i've tried the settings that I had before both w/ and w/o the changes suggested for this framebuffer stuff. Can anyone tell me if it is possible that anything in this other than the make menuconfig stuff could have messed up my system?  At much time as I've spent on this I could have reinstalled everything.

Thanks

Carl

----------

## Narada

CarlUman.  If the vga mode number you have picked is too high then your monitor won't show the boot process.  Recheck your grub or lilo configuration.  It's unlikely that an otherwise working kernel will become unbootable simply by enabling bootsplash.

----------

## CarlUman

I had it 795 but changed it back to 794 but had the same results.  Do I need to use the hex number instead?

Oh, I also have tried to comment out that line as well.

My lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda

prompt

timeout=50

default=gentoo

image=/boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

read-only

boot=/dev/hda5
```

----------

## firex

try to reconfigure you kernel or reintall kernel. i think the kernel image file is corrupt. try to retransfer your kernel into lilo.  try to boot you kernel with grub.

----------

## CarlUman

do you mean

```
make mrproper

make menuconfig

make
```

???

I have recreated the kernel a number of times including twice after doing the make mrproper then meke menuconfig.

Do you think that if I just do the make mrproper then make it will create a bootable kernel?  If so I'll do that then just change a few settings in the .config at a time.

Thanks

EDIT:

I did the

make mrproper

make menuconfig (didn't make any changes)

make

make modules_install

Then rebooted and got the same thing... guess I remember a processor setting for type so I guess I better try setting that to Athlon since that's what I have and not a P4.

EDIT #2:

I changed to the Athlon and now it boots but I'm getting this...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Loading gentoo....................
> 
> BIOS data check successful
> ...

 

I'll look to see what I can find on that error

EDIT #3:

Looks like it was LILO problem.  I'm switching to grub

Thanks

----------

## Narada

 *CarlUman wrote:*   

> EDIT:
> 
> I did the
> 
> make mrproper
> ...

 

The "make mrproper" step isn't really that important.  It's more important that you configure the kernel for your machine requirements using "make menuconfig".  Booting a kernel without making any changes is a good way to make sure your computer never boots.

----------

## tcpga

I am using a Dell Latitude D400 and I am using gentoo-dev-source 2.6.7-r11.  I have been having this problem since I believe gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.6.  In the kernels menuconfig I see the bootsplash option under graphics support but I can not get into the bootsplash option to add support for it.  Its like an empty part of the menu.  Does anyone know how to fix this.

----------

## firex

you did wrote:

```
make mrproper 

make menuconfig (didn't make any changes) 

make 

make modules_install
```

did you forgot make install?

----------

## To

Anyone got bootsplach working on mm-sources 2.6.7-r6 ?

Tó

----------

## WonderClown

I thought that I had come across a site with a bunch of bootsplash themes (like themes.org does for other stuff), but now that I actually have bootsplash configured, I can't find it again.  Am I remembering wrong, or is there something like that out there?

----------

## snekiepete

themes:

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/themes/

----------

## snekiepete

 *tcpga wrote:*   

> I am using a Dell Latitude D400 and I am using gentoo-dev-source 2.6.7-r11.  I have been having this problem since I believe gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.6.  In the kernels menuconfig I see the bootsplash option under graphics support but I can not get into the bootsplash option to add support for it.  Its like an empty part of the menu.  Does anyone know how to fix this.

 

Did you make sure to check the other kernel config options first noted in the how-to? They have to be checked firtst for the option to appear.

----------

## snekiepete

 *To wrote:*   

> Anyone got bootsplach working on mm-sources 2.6.7-r6 ?
> 
> Tó

 

you might have better luck here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=201640&highlight=

----------

## Apocalypse

Here's my working bootsplash I made. Only verbose mode atm.

www.uranther.com/bootsplash.jpg

----------

## res0r9lm

one flaw I see in the guide is to put an image in initrd 

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

 messes up the initrd should be 

```
/sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg >> /boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

this way you can attatch as many resolutions as you want

----------

## raid517

Hi, the guide says I shouldn't select a framebuffer boot logo. However there appears to be no way to deselect it in kernel 2.4.26. Has anybody got any ideas on how to resolve this?

GJ

----------

## res0r9lm

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Hi, the guide says I shouldn't select a framebuffer boot logo. However there appears to be no way to deselect it in kernel 2.4.26. Has anybody got any ideas on how to resolve this?
> 
> GJ

 

I don't think it matters as my kernels have all 3 boot logos enable and the bootsplash works just fine

----------

## raid517

yeah that worked great thanks. The only thing is, how do I get it to go silent? ATM I can still see text. Not that I want to obscure my text console forever - I just want to be able to hit f2 to see it when I choose.

GJ

----------

## Watchoo

Great howto ...

... runs great ... with a 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 kernel

----------

## WaVeX

I've gotten bootsplash to work in the psat but this time it isn't working for me. I finally got it to work with out providing any vga=*x**. It works withouth that but when ever I put a vga= in it tells me I passed a illegal parameter. Tried two diffrent kernels as well same problem.

How do I fix this so I can change resolutionsLast edited by WaVeX on Tue Aug 03, 2004 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Narada

 *res0r9lm wrote:*   

> one flaw I see in the guide is to put an image in initrd 
> 
> ```
> /sbin/splash -s -f /etc/bootsplash/default/config/bootsplash-1280x1024.cfg > /boot/initrd-1280x1024
> ```
> ...

 

Fixed.  Thanks.

----------

## raid517

Can't someone help me out? How do I get rid of the text? Alll I want is a progress bar and no text. (well except for if I hit f2). How do I do it? Please tell me. That is the whole point of bootsplash for me. Right now I get the text spinng past in a kind of decorated window with a tux logo on the top right of my screen. my config says 

```
# This is the configuration file for the 1024x768 bootsplash picture.

#

# This file is necessary to specify the coordinates of the text box on

# the splash screen.

#

# Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=117

tw=979

th=641

# Bootmessage parameters

text_x=224

text_y=544

text_size=18

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/GentooPowered/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/GentooPowered/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

box silent noover  224 582  800 602  #04044590

box silent inter   224 583  204 601  #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent         224 583  800 601  #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         224 582  800 582  #313234

box silent         224 602  800 602  #eef4ff

box silent         224 582  204 602  #313234

box silent         820 582  800 602  #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box       18 110     18 760  #EEEEEE

#616264

box       18 110   1005 110  #EEEEEE

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 110   1005 760  #EEEEEE

box       18 760   1005 760  #EEEEEE

# box itself

box noover 17 109 1006 761 #20202060

# box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04044590

# box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# # black border

# box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

# box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

# box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

# box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# 

# # text box (left, top)

# box     19 19  19 679 #313234

# box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# # (right, bottom)

# box     1005 19 1005 679 #eef4ff

# box     19 679 1005 679 #eef4ff

# 

# # box itself

# box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04044590

# 

overpaintok=1
```

I just want a slash screen like in Mandrake...

Any help at all would be appreciated.

GJ

----------

## Narada

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Can't someone help me out? How do I get rid of the text? Alll I want is a progress bar and no text. (well except for if I hit f2). How do I do it? Please tell me. That is the whole point of bootsplash for me. Right now I get the text spinng past in a kind of decorated window with a tux logo on the top right of my screen.

 

Look here.

----------

## WaVeX

hey narada any thoughts on my question?

----------

## raid517

Thanks a lot for the response man. 

The only thing is when I try to install the patch i get this error message:

```
* WARNING: You do not have any version of the baselayout package

* supported by this script. The versions should match, because I

* have to patch some files out of the baselayout package

* (/sbin/rc, /sbin/functions.sh, /sbin/runscript.sh, /etc/init.d/halt.sh).

* If you want to proceed, I will make a backup of each file

* (/sbin/rc~, /sbin/functions.sh~, /sbin/runscript.sh~ /etc/init.d/halt.sh~)
```

I checked and indeed none of those scripts are there. How do I get them back so I can safely run the patch?

GJ

----------

## res0r9lm

emerge baselayout

----------

## raid517

Yep I'm ahead of you on that one, unfortunately this is the message I get after emerging base layout. (I also did an etc-update in case you were wondering).

If you have any suggestions at all, please fill me in.

GJ

----------

## res0r9lm

if your su into console try "su -" instead. I got all the animation working without the patch or atleast I can't ever remember patching it. I got the config and mng file off mandrake 9 or something like that.

----------

## raid517

Well I'm working as root.  So that doesn't apply. As for the rest, if there is another way, do you mind being more specific about how you did it? Also you don't happen to have the config file you mentioned do you? How exactly would I use it anyway?

GJ

----------

## res0r9lm

I put animations.cfg in with the bootsplash config files under /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config and put the mng files go in a dir called /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/animations

```
early stop:bootanim stop

fsck start:bootanim start hdd.mng

fsck stop:bootanim stop

bootnetwork start:bootanim start net.mng

bootnetwork stop:bootanim stop

kbd start:bootanim start key.mng

shutdown:bootanim kill; bootanim start halt.mng

master:bootanim stop
```

If you have /sbin/fbmngplay you shouldn't need patch

----------

## Satyrinox

i cant get kernel  2.6.7-gentoo-r11 to let me use bootsplash    :Confused:   if anyone knows what im doing wrong please reply lol

----------

## res0r9lm

probly have more success if you post more info like maybe your bootloader config and if you get framebuffer at all.

----------

## raid517

 *res0r9lm wrote:*   

> I put animations.cfg in with the bootsplash config files under /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/config and put the mng files go in a dir called /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/animations
> 
> ```
> early stop:bootanim stop
> 
> ...

 

Erm.. we are nearly there... you mean you put the above code into a file of it's own called animations.config? And then you got some .mng files (frome where though, if you don't mind me asking) and put them in a file called /etc/bootsplash/gentoo/animations? And that's it? That's all you did? I mean lierally, you stopped at that point and didn't do anything else? I think despite my post count you are going to have to assume n00b status. Isn't there something else you have to do to get gentoo to actually play these animations? Like for example somehow intergrate your instructions with the instructions for getting bootsplash going?

I know it may be a pain in the butt, but I would appreciate it if you would lay out exactly what you did step by step.

Also I think it would be helpful to many people if you did this if the original author of this thread then added your instructions to his original post.

The whole point of bootsplash and a framebuffer for me is to have a progress bar. It may seem like a trivial thing, but the intention is to not intimidate my boss when i show him a fully completed and hopefully aesthetically pleasing gentoo install. If I can get him using Linux at home, maybe he will eventually make the switch in the workplace too.

If it helps I do have that file you mentioned.

GJ

----------

## res0r9lm

the animation doesn't work although the progress bar does and the patch is dated last year and wants an old baselayout to get the progress bar you can use the bootsplash config files and it should work if you append splash=silent but if it doesn't try 

```
# This is a bootsplash configuration file for 

# theme SuSE, resolution 1024x768. See

# ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/people/stepan/bootsplash for

# more information. Comments are welcome by stepan@suse.de

# config file version

version=3

# should the picture be displayed?

state=1

# fgcolor is the text forground color.

# bgcolor is the text background (i.e. transparent) color.

fgcolor=7

bgcolor=0

# (tx, ty) are the (x, y) coordinates of the text window in pixels.

# tw/th is the width/height of the text window in pixels.

tx=25

ty=28   

tw=979

th=649

# ttf message output parameters

text_x=204

text_y=544

text_size=26

text_color=0xeef4ff

# name of the picture file (full path recommended)

jpeg=/etc/bootsplash/livecd-2004.0/images/bootsplash-1024x768.jpg

silentjpeg=/etc/bootsplash/livecd-2004.0/images/silent-1024x768.jpg

progress_enable=1

# background

box silent noover  204 582 820 612 #04045498

box silent inter 204 583 204 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

box silent       204 583 820 611 #ffffff #ffffff #526bb0 #526bb0

# black border

box silent         204 582 820 582 #313234

box silent         204 612 820 612 #eef4ff

box silent         204 582 204 612 #313234

box silent         820 582 820 612 #eef4ff

# text box (left, top)

box     19 19  19 679 #313234

box     19 19 1005 19 #313234

# (right, bottom)

box     1005 19 1005 679 #eef4ff

box     19 679 1005 679 #eef4ff

# box itself

box noover 20 20 1004 678 #04045498

overpaintok=1

```

----------

## raid517

Oh... I'm starting to get a bit sick of it to be honest. Just what do I have to do to get a progress bar? I built an initrid using your config above. Nothing. I followed all the instructions to the letter at the start of this tutorial. Nothing. I copied the initrd from the live CD. Nothing. I tried every initrd in  /user/share/bootsplash. Nothing! I tried patching with the progress bar patch, the patch didn't work. (Or at least it threatend to mess up my syystem if I tried it).

I am stuck.Is there such a thing as a 2.4x kernel with the progress bar patch already built in?

Please don't think this is because I haven't configured my bootsplash correctly - as I can see an image underneath my test.

Basically what I see is pretty coloured text in a square box with an image of tux in the top right of my screen.

What I want is not to see anything, except a pretty picture and a progress bar.

You wouldn't think that I've been trying to do this for three days now. Just a progress bar!

Nuts I know.

GJ

----------

## raid517

Finally I got it working! It would have helped a lot if someone had just mentioned lilo. All I had to do was append splash=silent to LILO and then it worked normally.

Lol, well anyway I now know quite a lot about bootsplash - so maybe there's an upside.

The only thing is, now I want to do it in reverse order. I have a progress bar on startup - but is it possible/feasible to have something similar on shutdown too? It doesn't have to be a progress bar. Just a simple image will do.

There is only one part of the bootsplash thing I don't like - and that's the couple of seconds or so when the frambuffer closes and waits for X to start - where you briefly you still see the text. Call me a perfectionist if you want, but is it possible just to have a dark screen at this point, or is this switch over just something I will have to live with?

GJ

----------

## carrett

hey, is there any way to get the kernel logo working with 2.6.x? not really interested in bootsplash, i just want my tux back on the vts!! thanks.

----------

## res0r9lm

rc-update del bootsplash should take care of that

----------

## carrett

No, I don't have bootsplash at all. My question is: can I get the boot logo to work with 2.6.x? Right now the howto says to disable that option, but isn't there a way to get a nice pretty logo?

----------

## raid517

Follow the instructions here and that is what you will get.

GJ

----------

## Narada

 *carrett wrote:*   

> hey, is there any way to get the kernel logo working with 2.6.x? not really interested in bootsplash, i just want my tux back on the vts!! thanks.

 

Enable framebuffer and framebuffer logo and disable bootsplash if you have it in the kernel and that should give you the logo only without bootsplash.

----------

## res0r9lm

Ok I figure out what is needed for animation. first you need /sbin/bootanim

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# bootanim - boot animation wrapper script for fbmngplay

# 

# This program parses /etc/bootsplash/[THEME]/config/bootsplash-XxY.cfg

# to determine the correct animation position.

# 

# This program is free software; you may redistribute it under the terms 

# of the GNU General Public License. This program has absolutely no warranty.

#

# (C) 2002,2003 SuSE Linux AG. Written by Stefan Reinauer <stepan@suse.de>

#

# See http://www.bootsplash.org/ for more information.

#

usage()

{

    echo "usage: $0 [start|stop|kill|next] -m [-r XxY] [-d dir] mng1 [mng2..]"

    cat << EOF

  Available commands:

   start      starts given animation

   stop      fades out all running animations

   kill      immediately stops all animations

   next      continue to next animation.

  Options for use with start command:

   -r XxY      screen resolution to use if unable to autodetect.

   -d dir      directory containing the animation files

   -m       play multiple animations

   mng1|mng2   animation filename(s). Specify -m if multiple.

EOF

}

if [ "$UID" -ne "0" ]; then

    echo "$0 must be started as user root!!!"

    echo "Exiting..."

    exit 1

fi

THEME="$(/sbin/splash theme)"

test -f /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf && . /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf

if [ ! -d /etc/bootsplash/$THEME ]

then

  echo "$0: could not find theme $THEME in /etc/bootsplash/."

  exit 0

fi

MODE=`/sbin/fbresolution 2>/dev/null`

DIRECTORY=/etc/bootsplash/$THEME/animations

OPTIONS="-b -c 1"

FILES=""

case "$1" in

start)

   # echo "$0 start"

   # We fall through here.

   ;;

stop)

   # echo "$0 stop"

   killall -q -2 fbmngplay

   exit 0

   ;;

kill)

   # echo "$0 kill"

   killall -q fbmngplay

   exit 0

   ;;

next) 

   # echo "$0 next"

   killall -q -USR1 fbmngplay

   exit 0

   ;;

*)

   usage;

   echo "  Error: illegal parameter.";

   exit 1

   ;;

esac

shift

# We end up in bootanim start 

TEMP=`getopt -o mr:d:  -- "$@"`

eval set -- "$TEMP"

while true ; do

   # echo "loop: $*"

        case "$1" in

        -d) # directory

      shift

      if [ ! -d "$1" ]; then

         echo "Not a valid directory."

         exit 1

      fi

      DIRECTORY=$1

      shift

      ;;

   -r) # resolution 

      shift

      MODE=$1;

      shift

      ;;

   -m) # multiple files

      shift

      OPTIONS="$OPTIONS -s"

      ;;

   --) # end

      shift

      break;;

   *) # Weird

      echo "Internal Error."

      exit 1

      ;;

   esac

done

function box() { true; } # ignore box descriptions in the config file

# Sourcing config file

if [ -f /etc/bootsplash/$THEME/config/bootsplash-$MODE.cfg ]; then

    . /etc/bootsplash/$THEME/config/bootsplash-$MODE.cfg

else

    echo "$0: No config file found for theme $THEME ($MODE)."

    exit 1

fi

# echo "Dir:   $DIRECTORY"

# echo "Files: $*"

# echo "Mode:  $MODE"

# echo "Pos:  $ax,$ay"

# echo "options: $OPTIONS"

CMDLINE="fbmngplay -x $ax -y $ay $OPTIONS"

for i in $*; do

    CMDLINE="$CMDLINE $DIRECTORY/$i"

done

eval "$CMDLINE &"

```

next you need to get the mng files http://aichler.net/gentoo/bootsplash/bootsplash-animations.tar.gz put them under /etc/bootsplash/$your-theme/animation

lastly you need to make a /etc/bootsplash/$your-theme/config/animations.cfg you may need to change some of the hooks depending on your system

```
checkroot start:bootanim start hdd.mng

checkfs start:bootanim next

localmount start:bootanim start key.mng

urandom start:bootanim next

net.eth0 start:bootanim start network.mng

numlock start:bootanim next  

xdm stop:bootanim start shutdown.mng
```

----------

## raid517

I don't quite understand what these animations are. What do they do? is there an .avi file showing them working anywhere I can look at?

GJ

----------

## res0r9lm

you can look at them with fbmngplay <image> or animate <image> and what they do is at checkfs a animated hdd pops up on bootsplash then switches to some keys for keymap then from there it changes to a spinning globe sort of thing when network goes up and also at shutdown there is an image for that as well.

----------

## raid517

Sounds cool. Maybe I will look at it.  :Smile: 

GJ

----------

## raid517

Hi, well I decided to risk a 2.6 X kernel again as i think I found what was wrong. Anyway I now have a dark screen on boot.

I have followed the instructions here for a 2.6X kernel - but can someone take a look at my lilo options and tell me if I have somehow fuzzed up the syntax?

```
image="/boot/kernel-2.6.7test1"

 vga=0x317 

 root="/dev/hda2" 

 label="Carbon_OSX" 

 read-only 

 append="video=vesafb:1204x768@75:ywrap,vram:16 splash=silent" 

 initrd=/boot/initrd-1024x768
```

Have I missed something here or is that OK?

Also when the vesa FB was working in 2.4x I was having awful problems with it when switching back and forth between X and the console, where the screen would become very horribly yellow and corrupted. I added the hz an vfresh lines myself just prior to installing the 2.6x kernel after reading on the forum that this might help the driver know what resolution to use and prevent it from trying to change - but I'm not sure if I got it right? What do you think?

Lastly does anybody know if either of the radeon frame buffer drivers in the kernel are compatible with a radeon 9800 graphics card? (if so which one and what should I call it in lilo?). I ask just in case things go wrong and I am in search of other options. I might have not very much left to try.

Any input would be appreciated.

GJ

[/code]

----------

## Narada

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
>  append="video=vesafb:1204x768@75:ywrap,vram:16 splash=silent"
> ...

 

Don't you mean 1024x768 and not 1204x768?  Also, merely appending @75 does not give 75Hz refresh rate.  For that there is another thread and another patch.

----------

## raid517

Yes thanks - you are right, it was a typo.

Which thread in particular are you referring to? Also, like I said has anybody got any experience with the radeonfb driver on a radeon 9800 video card? I'd be curious to know if the setup proceedure was the same and if it would be likely to help resolve any of my difficulties.

Thanks for the input.

GJ

----------

## Narada

 *raid517 wrote:*   

> Which thread in particular are you referring to?

 

[UPDATE] Getting higher refresh rates using vesafb driver

As for radeonfb you should search the forums.  I'm reasonably sure this has been discussed before.

----------

## raid517

Thanks.

I answered my own question about the radeonfb too. Apparently it conflicts with 3D acceleration in fglrx.

Maybe ATI's new drivers will help my issues - if that is the gentoo maintainers ever get round to releasing an ebuild.  :Sad: 

GJ

----------

## -inTru-

why doesn't work bootsplash with my personal image ? 

1280x1024@24depth , 48x48 dpi (lilo.conf is ok)

the default bootsplash .jpg (gentoo-cow) works excellent with 1280x1024

just an idea?

----------

## Narada

 *-inTru- wrote:*   

> why doesn't work bootsplash with my personal image ? 
> 
> 1280x1024@24depth , 48x48 dpi (lilo.conf is ok)
> 
> the default bootsplash .jpg (gentoo-cow) works excellent with 1280x1024
> ...

 

Bootsplash is very picky about what images it works with.  The image has to be a jpg and low quality.  I can't remember what the exact specifications are but I'm sure you'll find it if you search.  It may be on the original post too.

----------

## snekiepete

if you wan to use better images, check out the gensplash project,

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&highlight=

----------

## -inTru-

WORKS WORKS >D

i tried medium quality (.jpg) @ photoshop CS 8.0

bootsplash rockx !  :Wink: 

----------

## The Mountain Man

Here's my problem: Bootsplash works great if I reboot my computer.  If I cold boot (it's been off for a while) then it doesn't work.  I get an "undefined mode number" or some such error at boot time with an option to press "Enter" to see available settings or "Space" to continue booting.

I'm using a Geforce FX 5700 Ultra.  Has anybody else experienced this problem?  Even better, do you know how to fix it?  I've tried everything I can think of and it's really frustrating!

----------

## hoschi

is a new bootsplash patch necessary for kernel 2.6.8?

----------

## blackwhite

I ever made my computer working with framebuffer, bootsplash, grubsplash. But now with the new kernel(2.6.7-gentoo-r14), I have troubles.

If in the grub.conf,using  

 *Quote:*   

> video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

 ,

the computer will halt. But if I change vesafb to vesa,it works well. 

IF I just use  

```
video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318
```

 in grub.conf

excute dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> .....
> 
> vesafb: framebuffer at 0xfd000000, mapped to 0xce800000, size 4096k
> ...

 

it seems there is vesafb device and also it works.

I am wondering why I can not use vesafb now since It works for me before.

pls give any suggestions.

thanks.

----------

## The Mountain Man

Well, I found a work-around to my problem.  If I set vga to 0x314 (800x600) then it works fine every time.  Don't know why 1024x768 only works on reboots.

----------

## irc_gloom

Hi everybody.

I'm new in the world of gentoo so my problem may be stupid.

Yesterday I installed gentoo 2004.2 on my laptop. Everything except wireless is working fine.

I did a emerge bootsplash, downloaded a theme and tried to install it with splash -s -f [theme cfg file] [initrd file]

After that I see initrd file has changed about the size so I suppose everything has be done correctly.

But once I reboot, I get the standard splash of gentoo. Can get the new one :s

Any idea why ?

----------

## bk0

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> is a new bootsplash patch necessary for kernel 2.6.8?

 

Yes. You'll need to patch the kernel yourself since the maintainer of gentoo-dev-sources decided to drop the bootsplash patch.

----------

## snakattak3

 *bk0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yes. You'll need to patch the kernel yourself since the maintainer of gentoo-dev-sources decided to drop the bootsplash patch.

 

That sucks. Con Kolivas dropped it to for 2.6.8x-ck1. He said  *con kolivas wrote:*   

> As of 2.6.8.1-ck1 this is no longer included because the framebuffer code had changed too much for me to try and keep in sync without a lot of effort. Also it did prove a little buggy. 

 

I wonder if anyone's going to attempt a patch then. The latest one that comes with the bootsplash ebuild is for 2.6.6.

----------

## Narada

There is now a link to a 2.6.8.1 patch on the original howto.

----------

## oRDeX

Thank's very very much for this how-to!!

Very very nice ;D

----------

## rush_ad

i'm running latest nitro-sources and love-sources. do i have to apply any patches to those kernel? in the howto, where do i start?

----------

## Narada

 *rush_ad wrote:*   

> i'm running latest nitro-sources and love-sources. do i have to apply any patches to those kernel? in the howto, where do i start?

 

You have to ask the maintainers/makers of those kernels if they have included the patch or not.  If not, then you have to apply the patch.

----------

## rush_ad

i tried to follow this guide on gentoo-dev-sources-r1, and it didnt work.

 i'm fairly/very sure that i followed this guide. 

i'm running i810 intel onboard, 4MB if its of any use for trouble shoot.

someone help me.

----------

## uodeltasig

The patch listed on in this tutorial and the one applied by the latest emerge of bootsplash both failed to patch 2.6.8-r1

However the patch still works on 

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8
```

I unmerged and merged 2.6.8-r1 several times to patch it. If anyone else has a fix or a different experiance post it here!

Thanks for the tut!

----------

## dashnu

will not work for me on the 2.6.8-r1 release, looks like there is also 2 differnt fb options also I tried both and still no go.

----------

## carpman

I am still not clear if gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 needs patching?

i have emerge bootsplash but the following is no on my system

```

ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6-r2/bootsplash-0.6-r9.ebuild config

```

cheers

----------

## dashnu

IMHO I dont think 2.6.8-r1 "Thinks it needs a patch" but it does. If ya no what i mean, Support for Frambuffer splash looks to be in the source already.

----------

## res0r9lm

if in doubt check the change.log 

```
  18 Aug 2004; Michal Januszewski <spock@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1.ebuild:

  Added fbsplash and vesafb-tng patches.

  17 Aug 2004; Aron Griffis <agriffis@gentoo.org>

  gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8.ebuild:

  add ~alpha keyword #60071

*gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 (14 Aug 2004)

  14 Aug 2004; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8.ebuild:

  initial 2.6.8 release - contains the 2.6.8.1 patch, so don't worry.

  - had to remove the x86-64 patchset, am waiting for an updated one of these to

    mark this stable on x86-64.

  - had to remove some sparc Kconfig patches. If any sparc developer wants to

    add the proper ones back to the release, feel free to.

  - Removed bootsplash patch, am waiting for bootsplash-nextgen release to add

    this back.

  - Removed supermount patch, am told that udev makes this obsolete now. Also,

    it didn't apply to 2.6.8 anymore, so that made for a good reason to drop

    it :)

```

----------

## carpman

i tried patching gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 with patch in this thread but it failed  :Sad: 

Any 2.6.8 kernels that come pre-patched as i would like to qingy working again  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## hoschi

for the newest patches -> www.bootsplash.de

----------

## snekiepete

you have to reverse the fbsplash patch first before you can apply the bootsplash patch.

there is a post on getting fbsplash working

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&highlight=

----------

## CarlUman

remove the vga= line from the lilo.conf / grub.conf file.  The screen size is now in the make menuconfig ie (1280x1024@75)

EDIT:

So hoschi, is that lady in your avitar someone you know?   :Shocked: 

----------

## gnough

 *CarlUman wrote:*   

> remove the vga= line from the lilo.conf / grub.conf file.  The screen size is now in the make menuconfig ie (1280x1024@75)

 

My .config from /usr/src/linux has:

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

Does that mean I have to change

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60" to

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@75"

if I want to use 1024x768 background initrd?

I'm using gentoo-dev-source, which already seems to have vesa-tng and bootsplash patch.

I deleted vga= entry in grub.conf. and changed it into video=vesafb:ypan, 1024x768-16@75 according to http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/#prj-vesafb-tng.

But framebuffer with background image still doesn't work.

Should I recompile the kernel?

Thanks.

----------

## Eric Draven

gnough, are you using the bootsplash or gensplash because from what i have seen the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 is only patched for gensplash as this is the new route for the gentoo kernels and support for the bootsplash is slowly being faded out. If this is the case then check out this thread for some help with gensplash.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

----------

## gnough

 *Eric Draven wrote:*   

> gnough, are you using the bootsplash or gensplash 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778

 

Thank you.

I think I have to use gensplash.

I was able to just 'emerge splashutils' without patching my current kernel.

And did this:

```

# splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make bzImage

# mount /boot (if not already)

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/YOUR-BZIMAGE-NAME 

```

Actually I cp-ed bzImage with different name, so I had to add another entry to grub.conf.

After that, I rebooted. But nothing. I didn't see nice image (just plain 640x480 frame buffer. I know I'm in framebuffer because I can do '# fbset "1024x768 60Hz' and the resolution actually changes. Also dmesg says Console: switching to color frame buffer device 80x30).

/a quick question: if I make modules_install with different EXTRAVERSION= in /usr/src/linux/Makefile, that creates another directory tree starting at /lib/modules/kernel_with_different_name.

If I don't like that particular kernel I just compiled with different EXTRAVERSION, can I uninstall the kernel and the modules completely?

I think I have to go to bed. Thanks.

----------

## John5788

i'm having same problems too. i got the framebuffer figured out so im on 1280x1024@60 but no bootsplash image  :Sad: . i had this all working fine on gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r11, but the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r1 doesn't have bootsplash working for me.

----------

## eross

apperantly 2.6.8-r1 have the gensplash patch applied, so you have to reverse that patch and apply the patch for bootsplash or use an old version (2.6.7), im just guessing though...

as there is almost no diff between 2.6.7 and 2.6.8 i think i'll go back to 2.6.7 and use bootsplash to give mr spock more time to code gensplash and let him introduce it into the portage.

----------

## gnough

I'm using gentoo-dev-source (2.6.8-r1) and I just did 'emerge splashutils' and

'splash_geninitramfs -g /usr/src/linux/usr/initramfs_data.cpio.gz -r 1024x768 default' . Then, I changed:

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60" to

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x768@75" 

Recompiled bzImage (make bzImage). Copied the bzImage to /boot/ and rebooted, and there I could see 'emergence' theme. But no progress bar though.

So, if you use 2.6.8.-r1 or later, probably you have vesa-tng and fbsplash patched already. If that's the case, you'd rather use gensplash, not bootsplash.

EDIT: Actually, splashutils is masked. So, I went to

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/gensplash/ and read easy-steps and downloaded latest gentoo portage file (0.9-pre06-gentoo) and followed the easy-steps instruction. After emerging splashutils, I could use the 'emergence theme' by using splash_geninitramfs command and recompiling the kernel.

----------

## eross

Im confused, I couldn't make to work 2.6.8r1 with gensplash, now I have 2.6.7 with bootsplash and its working, but the silent image is not showing up, after the boot starts it switches to verbose (framebuffer is working fine).

I tried to recompile the bzImage but no help.    :Shocked: 

----------

## rush_ad

so, i if i do

```

emerge gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.8-r1)

```

i dont have to apply any patches? just do

```

emerge splashutils

```

after compiling the kernel????

----------

## snekiepete

yep that's it

pretty much.....

----------

## rush_ad

thanks. i've already compliled the kernel, now i only have to emerge splashutils and then recompile and edit grub.

----------

## uodeltasig

Oddly enough even remerging 2.6.8-r1 didn't work the first time around and I had to 

```

su

emerge unmerge bootsplash

emerge splashutils

cd /usr/src/

rm -rf linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r1

emerge gentoo-dev-sources

```

Then the option for Framebuffer splash came up...

So if anyone else is having this problem where it just won't work... maybe it was still bootsplash patched. You'll get the warning "Can't open /dev/fbsplash" if you don't.

Now the real question is how do I get this thing to work for multiple consoles alt+f1-6? Did I miss an option somewhere for this or is everyone else just work for the main console?

Thanks.

----------

## ExecutorElassus

so, i'm using 2.6.8-r3 (which is the latest gentoo-dev-sources, i think), and there is an option for boot-up splash in the kernel, which i selected. i set the resolution in menuconfig to 1280x1024@75. my grub.conf reads like this:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8

root (hd1,4)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo root=/dev/sdb1 video=mtrr,vesafb:ywrap vga=0x31A splash=verbose

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

however, two things: when i boot like this, the first thing i get is a "you specified an undefined mode" error. the mode has to be 0165, or something similar. the hex modes don't work. can someone explain why i have a different set of mode numbers? and since they're listed by linesXcolumns, not resolution, can someone tell me what the correct mode would be (like, 130x50?)

second, the initrd line actually has to use a grub path (i'm going to fix it today), so that the correct last line would be

```
initrd=(hd1,4)/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

now, in my initrd file, as per instructions, i rewrote the path to point to images i've stored on /boot/images/. but does that also have to be a grub-style path? that is, (hd1,4)/images/?

i get the high-res screen on bootup, but there's no jpeg image. i just get the penguin. can anybody explain why this is? 

thanks for the help,

EE

EDIT: even when i set vga=0165 in grub.conf, i have to re-enter it at boot-time. and the cfg file i'm passing to initrd-1280x1024 does not have to have grub paths, so nevermind that. still getting the penguin logo...

----------

## Narada

If you are seeing the logo then you must disable the logo in the kernel for the bootsplash to work.

----------

## fdamstra

 *ExecutorElassus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT: even when i set vga=0165 in grub.conf, i have to re-enter it at boot-time. and the cfg file i'm passing to initrd-1280x1024 does not have to have grub paths, so nevermind that. still getting the penguin logo...

 

That 0165 is in hex, so your line should read: vga=0x165

----------

## codergeek42

There's a patch for 2.6.9-rc1 on bootsplash.de now. Is that going to be added to the front page?

----------

## Narada

 *codergeek42 wrote:*   

> There's a patch for 2.6.9-rc1 on bootsplash.de now. Is that going to be added to the front page?

 

I generally tend to put up links only for milestone releases.

----------

## codergeek42

 *Narada wrote:*   

>  *codergeek42 wrote:*   There's a patch for 2.6.9-rc1 on bootsplash.de now. Is that going to be added to the front page? 
> 
> I generally tend to put up links only for milestone releases.

 Will do. I just wanted to make sure. Thanx very much!

----------

## codergeek42

For those using 2.6.9-rc1 (vanilla) you have to do the following to add the bootsplash patch:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# wget http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.9-rc1.diff

# patch -p1 < bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.9-rc1.diff
```

Ymmv, but it works for me....

----------

## hoschi

hi tested vesafb-tng and gensplash  :Evil or Very Mad: 

good idea, bad howto(s)...the gensplash thread is a whole disaster

is here anybody (english speeching) who want write an "gensplash and vesafb-tng howto"

i think gensplash and vesafb-tng are really good, but the thread destorys the good idea of spock totally.

-here and here and here is a small howto for this, and this and this and this post...

-and look on page six, and there and there...

-ähh, and a example for lilo....ups...

*cry*

----------

## codergeek42

Wonderful. Follwed the guide and got it working beautifully. 

Screenshot

----------

## Jakub

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> hi tested vesafb-tng and gensplash 
> 
> good idea, bad howto(s)...the gensplash thread is a whole disaster
> 
> is here anybody (english speeching) who want write an "gensplash and vesafb-tng howto"
> ...

 

You could always try this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash . Several people have been working on it, recently someone improved the layout of the table of contents. The downside is that most of it hasn't been written by a native speaker and that it may contain mistakes (the good thing is anyone could correct them).

----------

## hoschi

thank you, the world is now a bit better (for me)

----------

## ExecutorElassus

narada sez:

 *Quote:*   

> If you are seeing the logo then you must disable the logo in the kernel for the bootsplash to work.

 

okay. and i set the video mode to 0x0165. now i get no penguin logo, and the text is small. but no picture: just a black background. 

whoops! i didn't enable initrd support. duh... i'll letcha know if that fixes it.

EE

PS- later: okay, now there's still no graphic, after enabling initrd.

----------

## sbastion

```
drivers/video/bootsplash.c: In function 'splash_prepare':

drivers/video/bootsplash.c:686: warning: passing arg 2 of 'fb_set_cmap' makes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/video/bootsplash.c:686: error: too many arguments to function 'fb_set_cmap'

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

My vanilla kernel 2.6.8.1 doesn't want to compile if I enable bootsplash, but goes fine without it  :Sad: .  The patch applied fine without any errors, and the option shows up in menuconfig.  Does anyone have an idea before I go playing in the source file? (I'm not a very good coder..  :Smile:  )

Bastion

----------

## JudgeNik

I think you may want to put a note in the howto to change the VESA driver type to vesafb instead of the default vesafb-tng (for 2.6.8 users).

That stumped me for a while when I upgraded to 2.6.8.

----------

## munga

i would like to know how to get this working with genkernel.   i searched the forums with little luck..... 

here is my grub.conf:

```

title=2.6.5-gentoo-genkernel

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda5 vga=0x317

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

```

 thanks!

----------

## res0r9lm

replace the vga=0x317 with video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-32@85

----------

## rmoody

Help me please.  I cannot seem to get this to work.  I think I have followed the directions correctly, but I have no bootsplash and there is nothing when I try cat /proc/splash.

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafp:ypan,1024x768@72 vga=0x316 splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-gentoo-1024x768

Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?

----------

## res0r9lm

lose the vga=0x316 and use 1024x768-32@72 , 1024x768-24@72, 1024x768-16@72. It's the color depth you are missing.

----------

## Narada

 *res0r9lm wrote:*   

> lose the vga=0x316 and use 1024x768-32@72 , 1024x768-24@72, 1024x768-16@72. It's the color depth you are missing.

 

AFAIK, the -xx@yy figure does nothing to the refresh rate or the colour depth.  Where are you getting this information from?  Maybe I'm wrong.

----------

## JudgeNik

rmoody:

If you have copied and pasted those grub.conf lines then I think I can see your problem.

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x316 splash=silent

initrd=/boot/initrd-gentoo-1024x768

You had vesafp as the driver (this should be vesafb), had ypan instead of ywrap and was missing mtrr

----------

## n7down

I patched the kernel with

```

bootsplash_patch

```

but when i configure the kernel i dont have

```

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen 

```

tired as instructed also

```

cd /usr/src/linux/

mv .config ~/kernel.config

make mrproper

mv ~/kernel.config .config

make oldconfig

make menuconfig 

```

----------

## googoo

i got my framebuffer running 

but when issues logout from twm 

it gives me a funny screen 

or even if i issue shutdown command it gives me 

a funny screen but after  the machine halts

----------

## JudgeNik

n7down:

To get the Bootsplash option in the kernel you have to enabled the other things first (initrd being pretty crucial).

In the commands you pasted you have got a minus sign (-) instead of a tilde (~) which is meant to be referring to your home directory e.g. (/root/ or /home/username/)

googoo:

Can you give up some details on the "funny screen". If you have bootsplash going at startup but haven't got it configured properly then you may be getting a "funny screen". Until you get it working just do "rc-update del bootsplash default" and only add it when you are testing your config.

----------

## res0r9lm

 *Narada wrote:*   

>  *res0r9lm wrote:*   lose the vga=0x316 and use 1024x768-32@72 , 1024x768-24@72, 1024x768-16@72. It's the color depth you are missing. 
> 
> AFAIK, the -xx@yy figure does nothing to the refresh rate or the colour depth.  Where are you getting this information from?  Maybe I'm wrong.

 

seems logical but recently someone told me that the first numbers where bpp and the second was sync rate not sure if that correct...tell me what you think they are?

 :Laughing: 

The only thing I know for sure is 1024x768-32@85 works great for me.

----------

## googoo

by 'funny screen' what i meant was that iam getting a disrupted display

just like a TV screen in a voltage fluctuation

iam getting this only when i enable my x and loging out from there

or if i issue shut down from a X (kde or gnome)

I have followed everything in the howto given by NARADAmuni

how can i fix this ?

----------

## gentood

Running dev-sources 2.6.8.1.

unfortunately did bootsplash_patch, and later found out that it does not apply for my kernel so i get errors when i try to compile it with bootsplash enabled in kernel.

Downloaded the patch for 2.6.8.1 and tried:

patch -p1 < bootsplash-3.1.4-sp3-2.6.8.1.diff,

which gave me some errors and saying it is already patched and so on.

Anything i can do about this to get bootsplash working??

cheers

----------

## epretorious

Hello, All:

I've followed the How-To as closely as possible, but found a few omissions in Step 4, "Enter the kernel configuration":/etc/X11/XF86Config is no longer present since X.org has supplanted XFree86

The fifth and sixth code samples are confusing because they does not apply to the 2.4.x code...and in Step 3 of "Personalising Your Bootsplash Theme":/etc/conf.d/bootsplash.conf is now just /etc/conf.d/bootsplash.All-in-all: A very good How-To!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks, Narada!

----------

## nucler

Hi!

I've followed the howto, but it doesn't want to work. I have kernel 2.4.26-r9 (gentoo-sources), and I've read somewhere that it's patched. patch -p1 < bootsplash-3.0.7-2.4.26.diff doesn't work. bootsplash_patch echos my kernel is patched. Where did I take a mistake? Support bootsplash my kernel?

Could sy help me?

----------

## gieltje

I got it working, but it loads the bootsplash after local.

How do I get it to start as early as possible (before remounting root system if possible)?

It realy annoys me to see al the [ OK ]'s gone from the apps that started before splash.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ExecutorElassus

so, i just emerge gentoo-dev-sources-r7 yesterday, and it STILL gives me the small text, the blackbackground, and NO bootsplash. my monitor, for some reaason, is still reporting all my refresh rates as zero, so perhaps that's the problem? otherwise, i don't know what to do. my grub.conf file is fine, and i configured all the kernel options correctly. 

help?

EE

----------

## comprookie2000

After some time I got it to work with the 2.6.8-r8 by doing this; http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Compiling_the_initramfs_image_directly_into_the_kernel

here's grub don't know if I need all this but it works!

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-16@85

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.8.1-cko8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8.1-cko8 root=/dev/hda2

title=Gentoo Splash

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.8-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence  <this should be after @85>

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

----------

## gieltje

Anybody here who can help me with the early bootsplash through initrd?

Cant seem to figure it out;

I ran;

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/initrd -r 1024x768 matrix

output;

gieltje grub # splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/initrd -r 1024x768 matrix

o Creating directory structure..

o Copying /sbin/splash_helper..

o Copying themes..

  - matrix

o Creating initramfs image..

and make my grub.conf like this

timeout 30

default 0

splashimage=(hd0,5)/boot/grub/frag.xpm.gz

  title WindhooS

  rootnoverify (hd0,0)

  makeactive

  chainloader +1

  title GentoO boot

  root (hd0,5)

  kernel=/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=verbose

  initrd=/boot/initrd

and reran grub.

But still it does not work (the matrix theme does work when I load it with splash halfway through the boot...

comprookie2000: Trying it a bit closer now.

----------

## Kosztie

Hi!

I've the following problem with MX440, abit nf7-s, kern 2.6.8.1:

max fb  resolution is 800x600-100Hz, I'ld like to use 1024x768...  :Sad: 

vesafb and rivafb don't working, just vesafb-tng, dmesg says:

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV18 Board, Chip Rev A2 (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:ed00

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ced36, set palette = c00ceda0

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 160 Hz, hf = 70 kHz, clk = 110 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xe0808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

I read something about that the tv-out does the problem, but no tv is connected to my card, so I don't know ...  :Sad: 

----------

## gieltje

I also got an gf 4 mx440, and vesafb works perfect for me.

But I need to specify vga=791 in grub.conf;

  title GentoO boot

  root (hd0,5)

  kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-16@75 splash=silent,theme:Gee

  initrd /boot/fbsplash

^Does not work, am I doing something wrong (The theme Gee is something i made myself and works like a charm. But the resolution only works with vga=791.

----------

## Kosztie

 *gieltje wrote:*   

> But I need to specify vga=791 in grub.conf;

 

Thanx, i find the problem. It was the tv-out, works from pc boot. Can't disable it. I try with another mx440, works in 1024x768-32@85, but vga=791 or other modes at boot don't. After vesafb initialised, it works well ...

----------

## MickKi

Hi All,

I've compiled my gentoo-dev-r10 kernel with:

  Device drivers --> Graphics support --> (1024x768@84) VESA default mode, 

I have also built in:

  Console display driver support -->  Framebuffer Console support -->  Mac console 6x11 font (not supported by all drivers).

This boots up with small a small but perfectly legible high definition 6x11font.  Then the user font loads up and everything explodes in size.   :Shocked: 

I have chosen CONSOLEFONT="ter-114n" in my /etc/rc.conf, but it is rather large.  Is there a way of making it smaller, or perhaps using the Mac console 6x11 font throughout?

----------

## Primozic

Removing the consolefont init script from your current run level would allow you keep using the built-in Mac font.

```
rc-update del consolefont
```

Or if you want to specify a different CONSOLEFONT in /etc/rc.conf, specify a font name found in the /usr/share/consolefonts directory.

----------

## christiancoder

I am using bootsplash patched kernel 2.6.8 r7 and I don't have the bootsplash option in the kernel config. I have confirmed all of the other required options are correct. I tried a make clean but that did not work, any ideas?

----------

## Agilo

Well, 2.6.9 is out.

I guess the wait is on again..

----------

## Agilo

 *Agilo wrote:*   

> Well, 2.6.9 is out.
> 
> I guess the wait is on again..

 

Never mind, the one for RC4 works.  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexander_L

how do i get a 1400x1050 bootsplash? and why was the config file for this resolution removed? (there was one some time ago IIRC)

----------

## Alexander_L

ups.... sorry, i was thinking about gensplash.... nevermind

----------

## Gentree

 *Kosztie wrote:*   

>  *gieltje wrote:*   But I need to specify vga=791 in grub.conf; 
> 
> Thanx, i find the problem. It was the tv-out, works from pc boot. Can't disable it. I try with another mx440, works in 1024x768-32@85, but vga=791 or other modes at boot don't. After vesafb initialised, it works well ...

 

saw somewhere that geforce cards default to low res if the TV CABLE is connected on boot.

Seems this is firmware related but you can boot high-res if you unplug the TV before power-on.

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## Alph

Well... I'm having some troubles... It has been working great for me, until I compiled the gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.8-gentoo-r10).

Here's my /boot/grub/grub.conf:

```
default 1

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd1,0)/grub/splash-alph.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4

root (hd1,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hdb3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@75

initrd /initrd-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6 

root (hd1,0)

kernel /bzImage root=/dev/hdb3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 vga=0x31A video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@72

initrd /initrd-1280x1024

title=Windows

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

And the 2.4 works, but the 2.6 does not! I already compiled the kernel using those options in the first post =/ Can anyone help me?

----------

## geowapa

I've had bootsplash working well on 2.6.8-r10,  using theme emergence.  However when I updated to 2.6.9-r1, I loose the splash.  I don't see any boot errors, and the frame buffer drivers appear to load, but no image shows up.  If I drop back to 2.6.8-r10, it all works again.

My grub.conf contains:

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 ro root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-16@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1400x1050

Video related messages in the bootup:

fbsplash: verbose

fbsplash: theme emergence

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

vesafb: S3 Incorporated., VBE 2.0, Rev 1.1 (OEM: S3 Incorporated. M7 BIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:882d

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c888d, set palette = c00c88d6

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-16@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1792x1344-16@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-16@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1856x1392-16@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-16@0 not found

vesafb: mode 1920x1440-16@0 not found

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2621

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 200x75

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xd8880000, size 8192k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Looks normal to me, but no image ???

I built 2.6.9 by copying the 2.6.8 .config file and running make oldconfig.  I found that I had to enable a new parameter - CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS, or the kernel build failed with some unresolved references.

I used the same initrd file that I use with 2.6.8.  I didn't rebuild it.  

Does anyone have this working yet with 2.6.9?

Thanks,

George

----------

## Gentree

```
-bash-3.00#uname -r

2.6.9-nitro1

```

this nitro kernel works fine with gensplash. You might like to try that as a solution.

To judge by the thread it is very stable kernel , very few ppl posting problems . 

HTH  :Cool: 

----------

## geowapa

I'll give the nitrol kernel a look.

Not sure what it means but the other thing that I noticed with 2.6.9-r1 and framebuffer is that the console (1400x1050) physically displays about 66 lines, but the console terminal size appears to be around 73 lines.  that is, there are 7 lines that are off the bottom of the screen.  Only way to make them visible is to hit enter a bunch of times to roll the screen upwards, which can be a bit dangerous if you don't know for sure what you just typed.

George

----------

## RuFI0

Shouldn't bootsplash boot in silent mode first, which means showing the progress bar right? How come mine goes straight to verbose? Can't seem to get the progress bar.

----------

## Raenk

I'm having the exact same problem as geowapa

gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.9-r1

Framebuffer works fine, but no splash

'grub.conf' is

```

default 0

timeout 5

splashimage=(hd0,6)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux-dev (2.6.9 Testing +fb +splash)

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A hdc=ide-scsi

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

title=Gentoo Linux-gs (2.4 Estable)

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/kernel-2.4.25_pre7-gss-r2 root=/dev/hda9 hdc=ide-scsi

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

'dmesg | grep vesa' shows

```

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A hdc=ide-sc si

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, size 5120k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f1f0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf226, set palette = c00cf290

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0  3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=2048

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

```

What could be wrong ?

Thanks

----------

## christschn

Hi, 

I've got the same problem with gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.9-r1. Framebuffer is working bit no splashscreen appears. I have no idea how to solve this.

christschn

----------

## Raenk

Well, now i got it to work , It even works with silent mode and progress bar ! but it's funny cos it switches also to verbose mode at the very end of the booting process. So i think it needs some tune.

I did all mentioned in this guide, framebuffer works, but no splash as i said before. So, I uninstalled bootsplash and emerged instead splashutils.

Mounted /boot did this:

```
splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 -r 1280x1024 emergence
```

That puts the proper file in /boot

Now, my lines in grub.conf are:

```
title=Gentoo Linux-dev (2.6.9 Testing +fbsplash)

root (hd0,6)

kernel (hd0,6)/bzImage-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda9 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A splash=silent,theme:emergence hdc=ide-scsi

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

```

And reboot and voilla !

It should work, just adjust it to your resolutions.

Good luck !

----------

## jaybird

What am I missing here.

I had the 2.6.7-r11 kernel installed and had framebuffering working.

I upgraded to the 2.6.9-r1 kernel and used the same .config file from my 2.6.7-r11 build.  I double checked and all the options in the tutorial are selected/not selected as said.

I did not install bootsplash (didn't before either) because I just want simple text (but more lines of it) as this is a server and want to see more lines at once.

My grub file before had the line:

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/md0 vga=794

I tried using the vga=794 again and it tells me it doesn't recognize the mode.  I've also tried using vga=0x317 as well and get the same message.

I have also tried adding each of the following options on different attempts (with the vga=0x317 or vga=794)

video=vesa

video=vesafb

video=mttr,vesafb

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr

video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024

video=mtrr,vesa:1280x1024@60

and possibly a couple others I missed.

Each time I get mode not recognized and it lets me select a text mode.

I have not patched the kernel with the bootsplash but I do not use bootsplash and I know I did not do this with the 2.6.7 kernel.  

Any thoughts as to what I'm missing?

----------

## comprookie2000

title  Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=silent,theme:newtheme

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-newtheme-1280x1024

This is a sample;you can't use vga=anything and you have to have the splash=silent or verbose and the theme:whatever good luck

----------

## Siraris

I did the same thing as Raenk... removed bootsplash, emerged fbpslash and it just gives me a black screen after I select my kernel in grub.conf.  It then pops into my boot procedures half way.  

I have no clue what I am doing wrong, I followed directions word for word.  

Is there any way to see if fbpslash is even working?  

here is my grub.conf

```
title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fbplash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga-0x317 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd=/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768
```

How do I even know if fbsplash is running?  Should it show up in the dmesg or in the rc-update?  I really would like to get this working  :Smile: 

----------

## dan-zx1

Hi, I've only just got this working myself so I could be wrong,

but I believe you need the

splash=silent,theme:emergence

on the kernel line.

And this:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#What_is_gensplash.3F

doesn't show an  =  sign after initrd.

And it should be vga=0x317 not vga-0x317

This may work better for you:

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fbplash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317 splash=silent,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

----------

## Raenk

 *Siraris wrote:*   

> I did the same thing as Raenk... removed bootsplash, emerged fbpslash and it just gives me a black screen after I select my kernel in grub.conf.  It then pops into my boot procedures half way.  
> 
> I have no clue what I am doing wrong, I followed directions word for word.  
> 
> Is there any way to see if fbpslash is even working?  
> ...

 

Read my post carefully, I didnt use fbsplash

----------

## comprookie2000

Here is my grub.conf works great with the 1024x768-16@85

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

title=Vmlinuz

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

title=Gentoo 2.6.8-r10

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ypan,1024x768-16@85

title=Gentoo Splash

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 splash=verbose,theme:gentoo

initrd /boot/fbsplash-gentoo-1024x768

title=JustNice

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@85 splash=verbose,theme:justnice

initrd /boot/fbsplash-justnice-1024x768

----------

## Siraris

So I got fbsplash working!  I am very excited, looks very nice.  Setting 

```
splash=verbose
```

 instead of silent seemed to fix it.  

The only thing is, I am using emergence, and the only thing that shows up, besides a nice spread out boot, is tux at the top while booting.  I thought it would have a background, but it doesn't.  I find the gensplash creation tutorial on gentoo-wiki.org confusing.  I have a background I want to use, but I don't know how to make the theme.  Can anyone help?

Furthermore, I am running at 1024x768 now... I have it compiled in my kernel on vesafb-tng (1024x768-32@60) but my monitor does 1400x1050 (thats what I'm running gnome in).  When I try and change it, it won't even boot right.  It gets to a certain part of the boot, and just displays this weird text, I can't explain it nor can I show it.  It doesn't even look like FB corruption either.  I can tell that it still boots through, as the HD goes for a while afterwards.  Can it not support 1400x1050?  I don't really care, as 1024 is beautiful as is.  

I would just like to have some new themes. 

Just one more time... my grub.conf to see if I'm doing this right.  

```

default 0

timeout 15

#With both framebuffer and bootsplash

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 1.4 (+fb +splash)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@60 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Looks right to me.  [/code]

----------

## spaceturtle

I followed the guide, and when I rebooted, I got the error after selecting gentoo on grub:

```
You passed an unidentified mode number

press RETURN to see a list of available modes or SPACE to continue

Video adapter: Vesa Vga

   Mode:     COLSxROWS

....

6. 0F07       80x60 
```

I can either select number 6 (the highest one...Sorry, i cant remember any of the otheres like 1-5), or I can hit space and both will just boot with framebuffer support working fine, but no bootsplash.

Here is the section of my grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo (+fb +splash)

root=(hd0,0)

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024

```

----------

## Slegge

Might be worth mentioning that you dont use "vga=.." if you use vesafb-tng. 

If you use "vga=***", you would just get "invalid video mode" or something like that, 

instead you set your resolution and refresh rate directly using the video option. 

From my grub.conf

```

title Gentoo framebuffer

root (hd0,5)

kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda7 gentoo=nodevfs video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1400x1050-16@60

```

Ps: dont know if this has been mentioned before, but a search through the forum didn't show any post mentioning it. 

Pps:  I haven't tested this with bootsplash or silentboot.

----------

## Teardrop

puuuh. yeah, thx a lot for that comment - i just invested 1 hour searching.. you did it for me. please mention this in this great howto.

thx a lot again.

Teardrop

----------

## Agilo

The bootsplash patch for 2.6.9-RC4 doesn't work for linux-2.6.10.

It fails with these messages:

 *Quote:*   

> {...}
> 
> make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=drivers/video
> 
> make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=drivers/video/bootsplash
> ...

 

I tried messing a bit with the sources, but I can't get it to function.

Also, while patching it fails to insert two patches (unrelated to these error messages).

----------

## Freekazonid

what about 2.6.9-gentoo-r13? framebuffer seems to run, i got a higher resolution in console, but cant play videos or somethin like this.

also i dont get a pictures by boot time and the resized text field. so all i got is a higher resolution, thats all. 

whats wrong?

i ran 2.6.9-gentoo-r13 with the default initrd, built out of the 1024x768 config file. the 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 makes a higher resolution, resize the text field and shows the given picture; he use the same initrd as 2.6.9-gentoo-r13

----------

## slam_head

I've recently tried setting up the bootsplash on my PowerBook R40 without much success. I followed the Framebuffer/Bootsplash Howto.

GRUB

title Gentoo Linux w/ Framebuffer

root (hd0,5)

kernel (hd0,5)/boot/vmlinuz video=radeonfb:1024x768-32 splash=verbose

initrd (hd0,5)/boot/initrd-splash

splash=verbose

I'm running linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r12 gentoo-dev-kernel, with all the necessary options.

At boot I get this error:

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

----------

## Teardrop

i don't have a radeo but your error is none (if you don't have an initramfs image). 

use splashutils instead of the old bootsplash. works better

cu Teardrop

----------

## tourmark

Hi . 

I can't make working bootsplash on kernel 2.6.9 r13. I don't use genkernel for create initrd, just compiled staticaly. 

I've follow this HOWTO but still have problem.

Can someone help me ?

This is my grub.conf:

```
title=Gentoo Linux (1280x1024)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r13-splash root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesafb:1280x1024 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024
```

and relevant dmess

```
..snip

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 video=mtrr,vesafb:1280x1024 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

fbsplash: verbose

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xde980000, size 3072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=20

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

... snip

# dmesg | grep initrd

...snip

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 157k freed

...
```

Help me plase.

Tx alberto.

----------

## Q-collective

My attempt for bootsplash died rather quickly  :Sad: 

```
# bootsplash_patch

 * Patching the kernel (branch: 2.6) in /usr/src/linux ...

Sorry, this kernel version is not supported.

```

Running 2.6.10-gentoo-r4 here (gentoo-dev-sources)

----------

## Teardrop

mine too  :Sad:  but the splashutils work flawlessly. take them.

cu Teardrop

----------

## Q-collective

 *Teardrop wrote:*   

> mine too  but the splashutils work flawlessly. take them.
> 
> cu Teardrop

 

So instead of bootsplash, I should use splashutils now?

----------

## Teardrop

give it a try. i had no probs with the new kernel builds

cu TEardrop

----------

## Q-collective

Ah, I just found a nice howto based on the new system, I think this thread is deprecated then  :Razz: 

----------

## sheepz

Hi all,

I've been struggeling with the bootsplash option for days now, currently switched back from 2.6.10 to 2.6.8.1 because it's the latest supported by this howto  :Smile: 

but nothing helpes when i enter make menuconfig I do see the following option (after patching the kernel with bootsplash_patch)  

  Bootsplash configuration  ---> 

But i can't seem to select it to get >> :Sad: 

    Bootsplash configuration  ---> 

        [*] Bootup splash screen 

any suggestions or somebody that could give me the CONFIG_BLABLA = y

that represents [*] Bootup splash screen  in my .config?

thx in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *sheepz wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> I've been struggeling with the bootsplash option for days now, currently switched back from 2.6.10 to 2.6.8.1 because it's the latest supported by this howto 
> 
> but nothing helpes when i enter make menuconfig I do see the following option (after patching the kernel with bootsplash_patch)  
> ...

 

This howto is deprecated, try splashutils, I got it working just perfectly  :Smile: 

----------

## sheepz

[/quote]

This howto is deprecated, try splashutils, I got it working just perfectly  :Smile: [/quote]

That did the trick 2 patches on my kernel (fbsplash and vesafb-tng if someone is having the same problems as i did) and it worked without much hazzle  :Razz: 

thx!

----------

## gen2doggy

grubsplash, fbsplash, gensplash - bloody confusing!

----------

## myles

Has anyone used the wiki howto with lilo with any success?  :Confused: 

----------

## cubancigar11

My kernel is vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 and I am trying to get splash screen from several days.

I did exactly as written in the http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash#Troubleshooting. But when I boot, I dont get anything but total crap spread across the screen (with  strange colourful characters, and  some statements too). After a minute or so, the whole screen goes blank and I have to restart.

By grub.conf looks like this:

```
title=New Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.10-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@70 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

initrd /fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

Please help....

----------

## Mambo

you screwed up the last line

needs to be

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

----------

## nepto

Our open-source software development group, Platon SDG, created a patch for 2.4.29 vanilla kernel.

It does work for us.

http://platon.sk/projects/download.php?id=83

----------

## cubancigar11

 *Mambo wrote:*   

> you screwed up the last line
> 
> needs to be
> 
> initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

 

I dont think so. Even after doing what i said, i am getting the same error.

----------

## chuliomartinez

Hi,

I have the following problem:

xserver running at 1024x768

fbset says it cannot set mode 1024x768 so I have to live with 800x600

I suspect it has something to do with the monitor... (which is very old)

Is there something I can do?

dmesg:

```

vesafb: NVIDIA Corporation, NV34 Board - p162-1nz, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVIDIA)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:f0c0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cf0f6, set palette = c00cf160

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3b4 3b5 3ba 3c0 3c1 3c4 3c5 3c6 3c7 3c8 3c9 3cc 3ce 3cf 3d0 3d1 3d2 3d3 3d4 3d5 3da

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=1200

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'default'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xe0880000, using 937k, total 131072k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

this is also funny:

```

miro2000 grub # fbset

mode "800x600-75"

    # D: 49.500 MHz, H: 46.875 kHz, V: 75.000 Hz

    geometry 800 600 800 1200 8

    timings 20202 160 16 21 1 80 3

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

miro2000 grub # fbset 800x600-75

Unknown video mode `800x600-75'

miro2000 grub #

```

----------

## scott_karana

Could this guide be updated with the following information?

1) How to disable vesafb-tng from kernel-line when a default resolution is specified in Kernel

2) How to change among the compiled-in fonts from the kernel-line

----------

## chuliomartinez

As far as I know the framebuffer is switched on by he video kernel command line option. If you don't specify anything else then the default driver will be used. Vesa-tng will try the default mode compiled into kernel BUT will downgrade silently to the next best mode available. To see what mode is being used type 

```
fbset
```

 into the console.

Btw, if you use themes, there is only 1 RESOLUTION compiled into the initrd image, so make sure it MATCHES what fbset says the resolution is.

```

miro@miro2000 / $ fbset

mode "800x600-60"

    # D: 40.000 MHz, H: 37.879 kHz, V: 60.317 Hz

    geometry 800 600 800 1200 8

    timings 25000 88 40 23 1 128 4

    hsync high

    vsync high

    rgba 8/0,8/0,8/0,0/0

endmode

```

```

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600 -r 800x600 default

```

Use the -r parameter to specify the resolution.

The initrd image is only needed for a background up to the 

*setting console image* boot message, then ALL RESOLUTIONS are available. This was the reason I had background for console but not during boot:(

----------

## chuliomartinez

Dunno about the compiled, but to change the font in console use 

```
 setfont <font> 
```

Available fonts can be found in /usr/share/consolefonts. 

To set a default font for all consoles edit rc.conf and change the line #CONSOLEFONT=default8x16 

to 

CONSOLEFONT=<your font>.

I have mine set to 

CONSOLEFONT=drdos8x14. 

Looks really nice.

----------

## scott_karana

How can I disable vesa-tng when it's using a default mode like this? I find FBDev in Xorg very slow, and I like to have a Terminal runlevel. I  can't, as far as I'm aware, have the module load in the Terminal runlevel unless I hack up a script myself. I was hoping there was a faster way.

----------

## chuliomartinez

To disable, just edit your grub/lilo config and remove the video command  line parameter (and reboot:). 

DON'T copy paste the following, it is my config and WILL NOT work for you.

For grub I have:

```

title Gen 2 (2.6.10)

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /bzImage-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr splash=verbose,theme:default

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600

```

to disable framebuffer

```

title Gen 2 (2.6.10)

        root (hd0,2)

        kernel /bzImage-2.6.10 root=/dev/hda6

        initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-800x600

```

(notice the video stuff removed)

(the initrd is also useless)

Now you get the default 80x25 ASCII console with no graphics.

I maybe don't understand what you are trying to do so please

say whats the current state and how it you want to look it like.

----------

## DraZtiK

[quote="Narada"]

For 2.6.x kernel tree enable the following options.

```
Code maturity level options  --->

    [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

Processor type and features  --->

    [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support

Device Drivers  --->

    Block devices  --->

        <*> Loopback device support

        <*> RAM disk support

        (4096) Default RAM disk size

        [*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

Graphics support  --->

    [*] Support for frame buffer devices

    [*]   VESA VGA graphics support

    Console display driver support  --->

        [*]   Video mode selection support

        <*> Framebuffer Console support

    Bootsplash configuration  --->

        [*] Bootup splash screen

```

I'm unable to find "Bootup splash screen" in kernel 2.6.9 r14....what am I missing?

----------

## Kaartman

I am using hardened-2.6.10-r3 kernel but when i got all options selected as the how-to says i get compilation error's :

```

  CC      drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_getraw':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:470: error: `con2fb_map' undeclared (first use

in this function)

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:470: error: (Each undeclared identifier is repo

rted only once

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:470: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_verbose':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:617: error: `con2fb_map' undeclared (first use

in this function)

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_prepare':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:686: warning: passing arg 2 of `fb_set_cmap' ma

kes pointer from integer without a cast

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:686: error: too many arguments to function `fb_

set_cmap'

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_status':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:765: error: `con2fb_map' undeclared (first use

in this function)

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_read_proc':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:796: error: `con2fb_map' undeclared (first use

in this function)

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c: In function `splash_write_proc':

drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.c:845: error: `con2fb_map' undeclared (first usein this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash/bootsplash.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/bootsplash] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

i emerged the bootsplash and ran the bootsplash_patch as the how to told me to do.

Whats am I doing wrong ?

----------

## scott_karana

Hey, I'm reiterating two problems I've got here.

1) I want to disable the compiled in default resolution for vesafb-tng.

Here is information to help the suggestions.

```

# cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/hda2 udev nodevfs video=ywrap,mtrr

```

```

# uname -a

Linux Aenthelles 2.6.11-rc2-nitro0 #2 Mon Feb 7 22:01:01 PST 2005 i686 Celeron (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

PS: These framebuffer issues are not unique to this kernel version.

```

# more /boot/config-`uname -r`

...

<snip>

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1024x769@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

<snip>

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

<snip>

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONTS=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_FONT_6x11=y

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6=y

CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

<snip>

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is not set
```

```

# lspci | grep VGA

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R100 QD [Radeon 7200]

```

I'm not using the Radeon framebuffer module.

I do not wish to have vesafb modularized.

Even when having no kernel commandline at all, I run in 1024x768 as one would expect.

Is there any way to disable this behaviour and revert me to a 80x25 non-framebuffered terminal using a commandline parameter?

I want to be able to pass softlevel=withx (which already is set up) as well as such a parameter to disable FB so that I do not need to use XFree_FBDev (Is it now called Xorg_FBDev, rather? Looks like some documentation in the kernel tree needs updating soon) with Xorg. The reason that I don't want to use XFree_FBDev is that it seems slower; however, this could just be my sillyness. My Xorg logs appear to say that I'm running a standard DRM + DRI Xserver ((II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled, (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled, etc). Is it necessarily a speed increase to not have a framebuffer on the console? This whole problem might not even be a problem at all. 

2) In addition; As the .config above shows, I have multiple fonts compiled in to the kernel for use with console framebuffer. Is there any way to change which is used? I presume, again, that this would be a kernel commandline parameter, as the fonts are contained within the kernel rather than utilized by some userland application.

Can I get some help or suggestions from someone who knows what they're about?

----------

## Icethepenguin

I don't get this, its always worked before....

```
tower linux # ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7.ebuild config

   *This ebuild does not have a config function
```

this is keeping me from getting this [*] Use splash screen instead of boot logo

thanks in advance,

Kevin

----------

## cubancigar11

What is the current status of Bootsplash? With the current kernel (2.6.11.6), which one is supported: bootsplash or fbsplash?

----------

## incubator

i'd like to know too, as I tried boith teh bootsplash tutorial and the tutorial in GWN about the livecd-2005.0 splashutils

none of them worked, I only got to set teh framebuffer on w/o bootsplash and in hte 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 kernel I cant find the bootsplash option  :Sad: 

----------

## spock_

 *incubator wrote:*   

> i'd like to know too, as I tried boith teh bootsplash tutorial and the tutorial in GWN about the livecd-2005.0 splashutils
> 
> none of them worked, I only got to set teh framebuffer on w/o bootsplash and in hte 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 kernel I cant find the bootsplash option 

 

As far as Gentoo is concerned, the only 'bootsplash' solution that is being actively developed and de facto the only one that is supported with the recent kernels is fbsplash + splashutils. If the short tutorial in the GWN wasn't precise enough, you could always try the excellent fbsplash guide at Gentoo Wiki.

----------

## tholyir

my lilo looks: 

```

image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.3

        root = /dev/hda3

        label = Gentoo2

        read-only

        initrd = /boot/initrd.splash

```

when i run lilo i have this error :

```

Fatal: Empty map section

```

Please help me

----------

## RaZoR1394

I followed the 2005.0 nptl gcc 3.4.3 guide a while ago and set up the framebuffer acordingly. The framebuffer shows up fine and I've added splash to boot so it shows up earlier but there are some devices that are behaving weird when booting in framebuffer mode. My ethernet won't work and usb behaves very unpleasent (for ex my usb keyboard won't work). I've also checked the wiki howto recently for alternative options. I've tried radeonfb, vesafb and vesafb-tng. They all behave different, vesafb is the best though.

vesafb - no corruptions, usb and ethernet not working

vesafb-tng - corruptions, usb and ethernet not working

radeonfb - color messup (text nearly unreadable), usb and ethernet not working

no framebuffer - working normal

here is my grub.conf

```

#

# Boot automatically after 5 secs.

timeout 5

# By default, boot the second entry.

default 0

# Fallback to the first entry.

fallback 0

# Use default Grub Splash image

# splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

#

# Use custom (downloaded) Gentoo Splash Image

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

# Boot Gentoo Linux (no framebuffer)

title Gentoo-2.6.12-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda3

# Boot Gentoo Linux at 1024x768 framebuffer resolution

title Gentoo-2.6.12-r6, 1024x768

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@50

splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

# Boot Gentoo Linux at 1280x1024 framebuffer resolution

title Gentoo-2.6.12-r6, 1280x1024

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/vmlinuz quiet ro root=/dev/hda3 vga=794

#video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1280x1024-24@60

#video=radeonfb:1280x1024@60

#splash=verbose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

splash=silent,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

# For installing GRUB into the hard disk

title Install GRUB into the hard disk

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

```

----------

## eniac

 *Narada wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
> ```
> ...

 

Why are you doing make clean ?

This will take so much longer to compile ...

----------

## terry-s

Trying to install gentoo 2005.1, by stage 3 networkless install, on Compaq Evo N110 laptop:   

I tried the fb-no-splash solution at the top of this topic, and can't yet get it to work: 

Using the kernel config points as closely as I can (the gentoo 2005.1 tree has slighly different kernel cfg options), along with the grub kernel boot params for vesafb and vga, my laptop (has trident cyberblade graphics and 1024*768 screen), gave a loud click on boot and lost all display and kbd control.  I tried other permutations involving vesafb, and they all gave problems ranging from 'big bang' at worst, down to screen split vertically into from 2-5 identical repeated columns which wrote simultaneously (multiple login prompts on the same line, etc).

The closest I have got to fb success yet, is by disabling vesafb in the kernel config, enabling tridentfb, and for boot params in grub, using video=tridentfb:...  and vga=791 kernel boot parameters as suggested by the documentation.  That gives a full-screen hi-def small-font console result which matches vga=791 and would be ok _except_ that the screen doesn't clear, neither on 'clear' nor on '^L'.   (The same hardware works perfectly in Suse 9.2, Knoppix 3.9 and also in the Gentoo 2005.1 install-CD boot-up environment itself, so it doesn't seem to be to blame.)

So far, I have a choice between a screen that writes in one chunk but doesn't clear, or a screen that writes in from 2-5 repeated vertical strips (but sometimes clears)!

Any ideas what kinds of kernel-config point or grub boot param might be responsible for these effects?

Thanks in advance

----------

## eandry

 *terry-s wrote:*   

> So far, I have a choice between a screen that writes in one chunk but doesn't clear, or a screen that writes in from 2-5 repeated vertical strips (but sometimes clears)!

 

Have you tried using vesafb-tng?  If you try this framebuffer, you need to specify your grub config similar to using the other framebuffer vesafb with a line similar to this:

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4 append="gentoo=nodevfs udev devfs=nomount acpi=on softlevel=network hdc=ide-cd" quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,ywrap,pmipal splash=silent,fadein,theme:Cynapses

 

Notice the use of 'vesafb'.  This is not a typo.

As it's been mentioned before, the HOWTO_fbsplash guide on the Gentoo Wiki is an excellent source of guidance.

----------

## anidabi

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> I used to have a problem with the progressbar fbsplash image. It always loaded only on the top half of the screen, but when I upgraded to 2.6.12 kernel, it now works correctly.  But now in boot, the backgroung splash image doesn't load at all? I don't know why? With the 2.6.11 kernel, it always loaded. 
> 
> Any advice what might be wrong?
> 
> Here is my grub:
> ...

 

----------

## eandry

 *anidabi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Any advice what might be wrong?
> 
> Here is my grub:
> ...

 

Your grub config looks fine.  The problem will be what version of fbsplash you are using and how your kernel config is setup.

Check out how ferret is setup here.  That's a pretty good summary of what you need to do.  If using udev, be sure it's at least 058.

BTW, Here's an example of what I use:

```
gundam ~ # grep -v '#' /boot/grub/grub.conf | grep -m1 -A5 title

title GNU/Linux 2.6.12-suspend2-r4-20050813-011259 IDE-CDRW VESAFB-TNG Cynapses

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-linux-2.6.12-suspend2-r4-20050813-011259 root=/dev/hda4 append="gentoo=nodevfs udev devfs=nomount acpi=on softlevel=network hdc=ide-cd" quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 video=vesafb:1280x1024-32@60,ywrap,pmipal splash=silent,fadein,theme:Cynapses

initrd /fbsplash-Cynapses-1280x1024-vesafbtng

read-only
```

----------

## martindv

Hello All,

             i will do a silly question. how can i change the background image of my grub size? (/boot/gub/splash.xpm.gz).

Because i have a 19" monitor and the image seems to be in 640x480 so it sees nasty.

Thanks in avance.

----------

## quex

Does the latest patch work with the 2.6.13 kernel?  Any issues to be aware of?

EDIT: Ugh, a bunch of "hunks" are failing, even though I got the right patch.  Any ideas?

----------

## martindv

i have no bootsplash in the kernel when i try to patch it 

it shows 

```
  bootsplash_patch

 * Patching the kernel (branch: 2.6) in /usr/src/linux ...

Sorry, this kernel version is not supported.

```

----------

## muaddib7

I want to add myself to the line of posters who have the correct resolution set up but no framebuffer image background.

My kernel is a gentoo 2.6.12-r9 with splashutils 1.1.9.9-r1 and genkernel 3.3.5. The initramfs has to support LVM which it correctly does. The splash init script, when loaded, shows the framebuffer background properly. My grub.conf is

```
title=Gentoo Linux (2.6.11-gentoo-r9)

        root (hd0,0)

        kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9 dolvm2 udev root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/main/root video=vesafb:ypan,ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-16@76 spash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

        initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.12-gentoo-r9
```

I use the vesafb-tng driver. The only thing I am wondering now is the inclusion of the splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz line.

What I am looking at now is whether the splash 'init' line in the init script in the initramfs does not fire up properly.

Any ideas?

----------

## 96140

Make sure you have agpgart and vesafb-tng compiled into the kernel, NOT compiled as modules.

Oh, and the "splash=<whatever>" should be part of the kernel line, not its own line. And it should be "splash" not "spash"; check your spelling!

----------

## rane

Hi,

I talked with few people in GDP and we're willing to republish this guide as part of official Gentoo documentation (it's so popular that it clearly deserves that), but before that i'd like to contact you about few details like your cc-sa license approval and possible fixes suggestions. Your mail seems not working, how can we get contacted?

----------

## muaddib7

nightmorph YOU ARE A SAVER

The quote goes: "If it doesn't work, plug it in the outlet"  :Razz: 

I feel so dumb I want to create a lexical analyzer for the grub.conf so that I don't do the same mistake again.

Thanks again.

----------

## 96140

 *muaddib7 wrote:*   

> nightmorph YOU ARE A SAVER
> 
> The quote goes: "If it doesn't work, plug it in the outlet" 
> 
> I feel so dumb I want to create a lexical analyzer for the grub.conf so that I don't do the same mistake again.
> ...

 

Heheh, you're welcome.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## martindv

any cue about this?

```

Gentoo src # ls

linux  linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10  pc  redhat

Gentoo src # bootsplash_patch /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/

 * Patching the kernel (branch: 2.6) in /usr/src/linux-2.6.12-gentoo-r10/ ...

Sorry, this kernel version is not supported.

Gentoo src #

```

it seems i cant use bootsplash with my kernel

----------

## muaddib7

this version of the kernel has the required patches in it already

----------

## martindv

I dont have in my kernel

```
  Bootsplash configuration  ---> 

         [*] Bootup splash screen 

```

I only have 

```
 Support for the framebuffer splash
```

when i try to patch it an error appears 

```

Gentoo linux # ebuild /var/db/pkg/media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7.ebuild config

 * This ebuild does not have a config function.

Gentoo linux #                                        

```

Any Idea?

----------

## dreamer_

same problem here with the 2.6.12-gentoo-sources-r6.

----------

## tommy04

Same here. Running gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10.

----------

## 96140

Maybe you could try re-syncing and re-emerging with FEATURES="-strict"?

Besides, why would you want bootsplash? gensplash is much easier to get working, IME.

----------

## martindv

i emerged splashutils instead of bootsplash and i could do it.

try the tutorial at wiki

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

it worked for me...

good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## h_strickland

The problem i have is getting the screen reslution working correctly when the external monitor is not pluged in. 

When i unplug my external monitor and log back into gentoo, the screen goes all funny and i can only see a quarter of the screen. and the rest is blacked out. 

I am new to gentoo and i am really worried that it is a major problem. 

can anybody help me please

----------

## homry

 *martindv wrote:*   

> i emerged splashutils instead of bootsplash and i could do it.
> 
> try the tutorial at wiki
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash
> ...

 

i did that too and followed the how-to for configuration. but at booting i get following message (before the kernel gets extracted, i think):

```
Error: filename must be either absolute pathname or blocklist
```

it is something with the initrd. my grub.conf looks like this:

```
#

default 0

#

timeout 4

#

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.13-r5-framebuffer

#

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0) /kernel-2.6.13-r5-framebuffer root=/dev/hda3 gentoo=nodevfs devfs=nomount video=vesafb:1400x1050-16@60,mtrr,ywrap splash=vebrose,fadein,theme:emergence quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1024x768

```

/edit: made 2 stupid mistakes. but now the framebuffer works flawlessly, using the HOW-TO

homry

----------

## valkyrite

Hey,

I just performed a new install of gentoo linux (on a Dell inspiron 9300 laptop). Everything is cool and working fine.

Framebuffer is working flawlessly (I do not want bootsplash). I still do not have X installed. 

My monitor supports the resolution: 1440x900

I am getting a default resolution of 1024x768

I have the following settings:

File: grub.conf

```

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1440x900-16@60

```

I have enabled vesafb-tng option in the kernel and had followed the HowTo.

I also have enabled the default mouse (CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X/Y) of 1440x900 (though this is not an issue).

What should I do to get the 1440x900 resolution in the framebuffer mode.

Thanks for the excellent (and updated) HowTo.

----------

## bypass

hi, first post here, i have the bootsplash working, but i can't get the vesa-tng mode to work, when i boot i use 1024x768-16@85 but it always boots at 60 hz... i have an asus 6600gt, does anyone has this card and a higher refresh rate mode working??

thanks!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bd_italy

hi,

i have also a very strange problem with a bootsplash...

i described the problem in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505485.html

can anybody please have a look at it and give me some help?

regards from italy

bd_italy

----------

## audiodef

Um... on my fresh install of 2008, there is no "bootsplash" to emerge...

----------

## audiodef

```

kernel=(hd0,0)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x31A 

```

If that doesn't work and you're asked to select a valid mode, pick one, remember the code for it, and replace "31A" with that code (for example, 318 in place of 31A worked for me).

----------

## Double Click

Is this guide still valid or are there now other ways to deal with this? Sorry about the direct question but have been away from the Gentoo scene for several years.

----------

